# ¿ Por qué ahorrar es una estafa ?



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2018)

Cánsate ya, oh mortal, de fatigarte
en adquirir riquezas y tesoro,
que últimamente el tiempo ha de heredarte,
y al fin te dejarán la plata y oro:
vive para ti solo, si pudieres,
pues sólo para ti, si mueres, mueres.

FRANCISCO DE QUEVEDO MUERTO EL 8 de septiembre de 1645

Si has conseguido ahorrar dinero, has cometido un error de cálculo. Simplemente no has utilizado los recursos y " bonos para gastar " que la vida te ha puesto a tu alcance.
Infinidad de viejos miserables pasan por la vida obsesionados en acumular " vales para mejor calidad de vida " y finalmente se le caducan cuando mueren, o se lo quedan en los bancos a través de algún producto-estafa tipo preferentes o planes de pensiones.

EJEMPLO DIDÁCTICO : Un amigo trabaja en una empresa que le dan un talonario de 30 bonos de 10 euros para gastar en comida al mes, de esos del punto rojo. Muchas veces no come en el comedor de la empresa ni en ningún restaurante y se le van acumulando.
tienen una caducidad de 6 meses, a veces se encuentra con talonarios enteros que van a caducar. Nos los regala = derroche ( y no los usamos por falta de tiempo y hábito ) o simplemente se le quedan olvidados en algún cajón.
Pues eso es la cartilla del banco. TOMEN NOTA , SEÑORES.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (17 Mar 2018)

El problema es que esos cheques tienen fecha de caducidad pero la vida no tiene una fecha de caducidad exacta, si tienes 40 años por ejemplo no es lo mismo morirte con 60 que con 90.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Mar 2018)

Ahorrar no es un problema, no poder ahorrar si lo es.
Otra historia es saber invertir o no.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2018)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> El problema es que esos cheques tienen fecha de caducidad pero la vida no tiene una fecha de caducidad exacta, si tienes 40 años por ejemplo no es lo mismo morirte con 60 que con 90.



El ser humano necesita pocas cosas : poca comida, un sitio donde dormir, y un pequeño grupo social compuesto por su pareja y 4 amigos para ser plenamente feliz. Lo demás es ingeniería social.
Millones de generaciones anteriores han vivido mucho mejor que nosotros sin tener tanto miedo. 
Es absurdo vivir una vida miserable trabajando sin parar, con la meta de tener una vejez " confortable " . Es absurdo " adquirir " un piso en el que nunca estás, porque tienes la vida HIPOTECADA , para pagar esas 4 paredes. 
No son los negros los que pagarán nuestras pensiones ; somos nosotros los que estamos pagando a costa de esclavizar nuestra aventura de vivir, las multimillonarias pensiones de quien nos esclaviza.


----------



## aventurero artritico (17 Mar 2018)

hay una inflación real brutal

desde el 2000 real es 130% y la oficial del 50%


----------



## luismarple (17 Mar 2018)

Es una estafa ahorrar por ahorrar y terminar siendo el más rico del cementerio, como le pasa a mucha gente mayor. Pero si ahorras con un propósito es una herramienta muy útil.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (17 Mar 2018)

Hay que ahorrar en plan loco durante 5-6 o 7 años, para después poder tener más opciones para trabajar en otros sitios, pedir reducciones de jornada, atreverte a buscar otras cosas u otras aventuras.

La putada son esos 5-7 años que ves que "se te pasa la vida", pero peor es no ahorrar 30 años porque has querido gastar 350 más todos los meses durante 5-7 años.

Con 30.000 ahorrados te puedes atrever a muchas cosas, aunque no te sirva para dejar de trabajar.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (17 Mar 2018)

Ahora resulta que pagar a crédito es mucho mejor que ahorrar y hacerlo al contado. 

Comparar cupones con billetes de curso legal, es comparar el tocino con la velocidad.


----------



## Saluter (17 Mar 2018)

bankiero dijo:


> Ahorrar no es un problema, no poder ahorrar si lo es.
> Otra historia es saber invertir o no.



Sabia respuesta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2018)

invierte en calidad de vida. en el presente. El futuro no existe , es impredecible . Tanto puedes morirte, como venir una tremenda inflación y comerte los ahorros.


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Mar 2018)

Tan estúpido es ahorrar a base de vivir en la miseria como no ahorrar gastando el dinero en gilipolleces. Lo primero es miseria para el presente, lo segundo casi la garantiza para el futuro.
Para mí el secreto está en buscar el equilibrio: ni vivir como un miserable ni derrochar en tonterías. Si ahorramos y nos habituamos a vivir sin gastos superfluos, tenemos más posibilidades de pasar una vejez tranquila. Y si palmamos jóvenes, al menos dejaremos algo a nuestros hijos.


----------



## kokoliso1 (17 Mar 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> hay una inflación real brutal
> 
> desde el 2000 real es 130% y la oficial del 50%



Esa es la sensación que da pero ¿hay cifras de algún estudio?


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2018)

el sistema nunca dejará que acumules riqueza y ahorros si eres parte de la masa productiva. El valor del dinero lo da precisamente su escasez . Si la población acumulase riqueza y tuviese asegurados los años futuros, simplemente dejaría de ser productiva, y el dinero sería como los bolívares o los dólares zimbaueses. Los estados hacen verdaderos esfuerzos de ingeniería social para empobrecer a sus ciudadanos. Es fácil de entender : Aunque ZARA de beneficios multimillonarios, Amancio Ortega no los va a repartir entre sus empleados y los que fabrican la ropa. Los sueldos serán siempre lo mínimo indispensable de supervivencia , un delicado equilibrio entre " que no se mueran de hambre, pero que no dejen de trabajar "


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2018)

cualquier persona que se quede a cero, sin un céntimo, siempre estará MUUUUY POR ENCIMA, de las personas que tienen que pagar una hipoteca.


----------



## eloy_85 (17 Mar 2018)

hay generaciones de abuelos que vivieron la guerra, postguerra, y la autarquía y que por sus experiencias vividas tenía muy arraigado e inevitablemente transmitió a sus hijos conceptos como austeridad, la estabilidad económica, el pago al contado, no gastar banalidades y no comprar a crédito. Aparte de que tradicionalmente la economía domésticas se organizaba a nivel familiar y las familias eran nucleos sociales 2,3 y 4 veces mayores que ahora. 

El desarrollo económico desde los años de "el milagro español" y posteriores, la sociedad de consumo y el exodo rural, han acabado radicalmente con esta forma de pensar. De hecho, la crisis fue posible y dañina gracias y sobretodo a la gente que vive al mes, empufado, organiza su economía a nivel personal (y no familiar) y no planifica sus ingresos/gastos. Es decir, el ejemplo que el autroll del hilo expone.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2018)

el sistema busca siempre fórmulas para que el sueldo llegue justo a fin de mes, independiente de la productividad. Solo así se explica que hace 50 años un oficinista de poca monta, o cualquier otro profesional, que tardaba un mes en hacer lo que se hace ahora en 5 minutos, pudiese comprar un piso en la mano.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (19 Mar 2018)

Gracias al ahorro y la inversión de mis padres yo tengo una tranquilidad que no tiene precio. A mis hijos quiero dejarles esa misma tranquilidad, por eso ahorro e invierto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2018)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Gracias al ahorro y la inversión de mis padres yo tengo una tranquilidad que no tiene precio. A mis hijos quiero dejarles esa misma tranquilidad, por eso ahorro e invierto.



JAJAJAAJAJAJAAJAJA tus padres han pasado por la vida sin haber disfrutado todo su potencial. Seguramente han trabajado como esclavos y vivido muy por debajo de su capacidad adquisitiva.
No se han llevado el dinero consigo porque no es posible, pero conozco casos de viejos ricos y tacaños que SIN TENER A NADIE A QUIEN DEJAR LA HERENCIA , vivieron igualmente como miserables . 
Los faraones se enterraban con sus riquezas en las pirámides. a más de uno le gustaría hacer lo mismo.

---------- Post added 19-mar-2018 at 18:19 ----------

Ahorrar es una enfermedad mental como la anorexia. " pudiendo comer no come, pudiendo gastar no gasta "


----------



## Cathar (19 Mar 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> JAJAJAAJAJAJAAJAJA tus padres han pasado por la vida sin haber disfrutado todo su potencial. Seguramente han trabajado como esclavos y vivido muy por debajo de su capacidad adquisitiva.
> No se han llevado el dinero consigo porque no es posible, pero conozco casos de viejos ricos y tacaños que SIN TENER A NADIE A QUIEN DEJAR LA HERENCIA , vivieron igualmente como miserables .
> Los faraones se enterraban con sus riquezas en las pirámides. a más de uno le gustaría hacer lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Ya lo decía nuestro gurú, el Fary:

"Hay mucha gente que tiene Dinero,
y que ahorrar es su gran afición,
algunos van igual que pordioseros,
porque no gastan ni para jabón"

el fary-el dinero.avi - YouTube


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2018)

JAJAJAJAJAJAA .genial el Fary . No conocía esa canción suya declaración de intenciones..., bueno , no conocía ninguna.


----------



## Cipariso (21 Mar 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> invierte en calidad de vida. en el presente. El futuro no existe , es impredecible . Tanto puedes morirte, como venir una tremenda inflación y comerte los ahorros.



Con esto me has medio convencido... Así que a partir de mañana la mitad en oro y la mitad en coca


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Mar 2018)

bankiero dijo:


> Ahorrar no es un problema, no poder ahorrar si lo es.
> Otra historia es saber invertir o no.



¿ INVERTIR ? ¿ PARA QUÉ ? pues para tener más dinero para invertir.


----------



## McLovin (30 Mar 2018)

Si no ahorras, ¿qué harás cuando te jubiles dentro de 30 años y no te quede *NI UN PUTO DURO DE JUBILACIÓN*? ¿Morirte? ¿Pedir dinero en la puerta de una iglesia siendo un anciano?

Recuerda que nuestra mierda de clase política, va a dilapidar nuestra jubilación, y todo ese dinero que te quitan todos los meses de tu nómina, en realidad te lo están robando, no te lo están guardando para cuando seas mayor, por lo tanto cuando te jubiles *NO TENDRÁS 1 EURO*, si no has ahorrado, ¿qué haces?


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Mar 2018)

McLovin dijo:


> Si no ahorras, ¿qué harás cuando te jubiles dentro de 30 años y no te quede *NI UN PUTO DURO DE JUBILACIÓN*? ¿Morirte? ¿Pedir dinero en la puerta de una iglesia siendo un anciano?
> 
> Recuerda que nuestra mierda de clase política, va a dilapidar nuestra jubilación, y todo ese dinero que te quitan todos los meses de tu nómina, en realidad te lo están robando, no te lo están guardando para cuando seas mayor, por lo tanto cuando te jubiles *NO TENDRÁS 1 EURO*, si no has ahorrado, ¿qué haces?




no hace falta dinero, solo necesitas comer.
No es necesario tener muchos amigos, es una necesititis como cualquier otra.
el ser humano es ocioso. 
La música es buena compañía.
el reconocimiento social se lo lleva el viento.
ocupar todo el tiempo te priva de vida interior.
nadie necesita a nadie y menos al coñazo de tu expareja que por algo le has dejado. 
no está mal la compañía de alguien que te viniese bien para convivir, pero no con cualquiera.
lo peor del convento, es la vida en comunidad.


... DE NADA.


----------



## McLovin (30 Mar 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> no hace falta dinero, solo necesitas comer.
> No es necesario tener muchos amigos, es una necesititis como cualquier otra.
> el ser humano es ocioso.
> La música es buena compañía.
> ...




No hace falta dinero, solo necesitas comer...¿Cómo? ¿Vas a robar la comida? ¿Vas a ir de gorrón a comer a casa de tus amigos a diario? ¿Vas a pedir a los comedores sociales? (Recuerda que si eres blanco y español, para ti no hay ayudas sociales). ¿Como piensas comprar la comida? ¿Como piensas pagar la luz, el agua, el gas? ¿Vas a vivir en una cueva? No hace falta ahorrar como un hijo de puta durante toda tu vida para luego ser el más rico del cementerio, no necesitas nada más que lo justo, pero...necesitas algo de dinero, un mínimo indispensable, un mínimo de subsistencia, si no, TE MUERES solo en la calle como un perro...

Y vuelvo a decir, como no haya pensiones en el futuro, que todo apunta a ello, como no hayas ahorrado, prepárate para ser un vagabundo callejero hasta el día que te mueras. Adelante, no ahorres ni un euro, yo si lo haré, y cuando sea viejo y esté jubilado, no tendré un duro, pero tendré lo justo para comer y para vivir en una casita modesta y poder pagar las cosas más básicas. Creo que es de sentido común.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2018)

¿ de verdad crees que somos la primera generación de la historia del a humanidad ?

La comida es un sustento. Hay gente que come para vivir y otros viven para comer.

yo solo veo gordos y gordas, y a veces SUPERGORDOS.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Abr 2018)

La misma obsesión que tienen algunas personas por comer, la tienen otros por guardar dinero. Realmente la gran mayoría de las personas tienen sus manías y una de ellas es ahorrar.


----------



## Lord Vader (1 Abr 2018)

Una casa con un buen huerto será la mejor jubilación.
Si todo quiebra, Si llega el día que no podemos seguir pagando la eterna deuda, nos quedamos sin pensiones, y los Uros fabricados en España, en previsión de que nos expulsen de la UE, no los van a coger ni en las tiendas de los chinos. :XX:


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hijo, estás apañado, con esas miras que tienes sobre la vida no aguantarás muchas curvas.
> 
> Todavía no has aprendido la tranquilidad que se siente cuando sabes que puedes parar de trabajar un mes o un año sin consecuencias ni contrariedades.
> 
> Hay cosas de la vida que nunca entenderás.



OYE tío. Jamás necesité ayuda de mis padres . Estudié por beca, conseguí pronto mi primer trabajo. Trabajé por mi cuenta, ahorré y ahora estoy gastando los ahorros porque considero que he acumulado demasiado. 
Mi inversión es mi tiempo de vida, mientras la vida merece la pena vivirla. 
Es una DESAMORTIZACIÓN personal , entre otras cosas porque temo que una devaluación del Euro o una estafa de los bancos se queden con mi dinero.
He trabajado muy intensamente , no he tenido ocasión para gastarlo y ahora lo gasto. No tiene mucho misterio. 
Los ahorros son como una ensaladilla rusa : Si haces demasiada para ti solo te va a sobrar y al final o la tiras o tienes que dársela a alguien.


----------



## tupperware (2 Abr 2018)

Yo como padre considero que tengo la obligacion moral de dejar a mis hijos un colchon comodo, asi que ahorro todo lo qie puedo (que tampoco es una pasada)


----------



## Lord Vader (2 Abr 2018)

asegúrate, tupperware, que el colchon que dejas mantenga su valor.

_Hace dos días, el presidente bolivariano Nicolás Maduro anunció una redenominación monetaria: el “bolívar fuerte” sería reemplazado por el “bolívar soberano” a una tasa de 1.000 bolívares fuertes por bolívar soberano.

Sucede que, hace apenas una década, allá por 2007, el propio Chávez ya había impulsado otra denominación monetaria: 1.000 bolívares fueron intercambiados por un bolívar fuerte. Dicho en otras palabras, en solo diez años, el chavismo ha tenido que sustituir un millón de bolívares por un bolívar soberano para, de ese manera, borrar seis ceros de todos los billetes.

No es para menos: actualmente, el valor de 235.000 bolívares fuertes apenas asciende al de un dólar en el mercado paralelo. O, expresado a la inversa, el valor de un bolívar fuerte tan sólo es de 0,0004 céntimos de dólar. Por consiguiente, el bolívar soberano arrancará con un valor en el mercado paralelo de 235 bolívares soberanos por dólar (o, lo que es idéntico, cada bolívar soberano valdrá 0,4 céntimos de dólar). 

Acaso para volver la comparativa más desoladora: en 2007, un bolívar tenía un valor de 20 céntimos de dólar (y, por consiguiente un bolívar soberano habría tenido un valor de casi 205.000 dólares); actualmente, un bolívar apenas alcanzaría un valor de 0,0000004 céntimos de dólar.

En diez años, el bolívar —por mucho que le hayan ido cambiando de nombre— ha perdido el 99,99% de su valor. _


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2018)

tupperware dijo:


> Yo como padre considero que tengo la obligacion moral de dejar a mis hijos un colchon comodo, asi que ahorro todo lo qie puedo (que tampoco es una pasada)



¿ y los que no tienen hijos ? es una manía , como la anorexia : pudiendo comer no come, pudiendo gastar no gasta. Luego ,como la gente con esos delirios, justifica su actitud de la forma más imaginativa.


----------



## tupperware (2 Abr 2018)

Pero esto es como todo, hay gente que va al gimnasio para estar sanos y gente que esta enferma de ir al gimnasio (vigorexia...)

Ahorrar para preparar tu futuro ante imprevistos para mi no tiene nada de malo.

Ser un miserias y guardar con ansia aprovechandose de gente de tu alrededor para mi si seria cuestionable.

Que el dinero puede perder todo su valor ya lo se, llevo 11, 12 años en burbuja, yo lo intento diversificar todo en varios palos, dentro de mis posibilidades (limitadas)


----------



## pepitoacojonado (2 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> OYE tío. Jamás necesité ayuda de mis padres . Estudié por beca, conseguí pronto mi primer trabajo. Trabajé por mi cuenta, ahorré y ahora estoy gastando los ahorros porque considero que he acumulado demasiado.
> Mi inversión es mi tiempo de vida, mientras la vida merece la pena vivirla.
> Es una DESAMORTIZACIÓN personal , entre otras cosas porque temo que una devaluación del Euro o una estafa de los bancos se queden con mi dinero.
> He trabajado muy intensamente , no he tenido ocasión para gastarlo y ahora lo gasto. No tiene mucho misterio.
> Los ahorros son como una ensaladilla rusa : Si haces demasiada para ti solo te va a sobrar y al final o la tiras o tienes que dársela a alguien.



Totalmente de acuerdo...al final lo que cuenta es tu tiempo, y lo que quieras hacer con él....

Para mi tal y como se mueven los trabajos hoy en dia y como se va a mover el tema de las pensiones en un futuro..si tienes un techo, donde guarecerte...el dinero el unico sentido que tiene;es que te da o te puede dar libertad, de no depender de estar debajo de la bota de de nadie para ganarlo.


----------



## loquesubebaja (2 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAA .genial el Fary . No conocía esa canción suya declaración de intenciones..., bueno , no conocía ninguna.



Un jrande de ESpaña.

Pongamos otra...

EL CUPONAZO- EL FARY - YouTube


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2018)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo...al final lo que cuenta es tu tiempo, y lo que quieras hacer con él....
> 
> Para mi tal y como se mueven los trabajos hoy en dia y como se va a mover el tema de las pensiones en un futuro..si tienes un techo, donde guarecerte...el dinero el unico sentido que tiene;es que te da o te puede dar libertad, de no depender de estar debajo de la bota de de nadie para ganarlo.



Yo soy más libre que AMANCIO ORTEGA, y tengo algo por lo que el daría toda su fortuna : años de vida por delante. 



---------- Post added 02-abr-2018 at 20:53 ----------

la gente que se muere dejando una cuantiosa herencia, habría tenido mejor calidad de vida, si no se hubiese esforzado tanto por acaparar todo eso que le ha sobrado


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2018)

no os fiéis de vuestras convicciones . Todos somos fruto de un lavado de cerebro desde la infancia. Solo tenéis que imaginar una sociedad diferente, por ejemplo la musulmana, su ramadán, sus rezos a la meca ... todo eso . Ellos no son conscientes que viven en matrix


----------



## PocoTú (5 Abr 2018)

Vas al reves. Te lavan el cerebro para que no ahorres y consumas. O ahorres para consumir, o te endeudes para consumir.

Unas cosas dan la apariencia. El ahorro te da la seguridad.

Si llegan malos tiempos, si se devalua el dinero, se sostiene igual. 10 euros devaluados no te permitiran vivir mejor que 1000 euros devaluados.

La sensacion de libertad no existe sin capacidad economiva.

Una vida sencilla son 70.000 euros en 10 años. Cuanto piensas vivir? Cuanto dinero te va a hacer falta? De cuanto dispondras? Lo tendras ahorrado?


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2018)

PocoTú dijo:


> Vas al reves. Te lavan el cerebro para que no ahorres y consumas. O ahorres para consumir, o te endeudes para consumir.
> 
> Unas cosas dan la apariencia. El ahorro te da la seguridad.
> 
> ...



No digas subnormalidades. Ahora resulta que tu has calculado el coste de la felicidad, cuéntaselo a este....






---------- Post added 05-abr-2018 at 02:01 ----------

Se puede ser guapa, rica, casada con un hombre atractivo y de prestigio, millonario, el macho más alfa de todos, se puede tener dos hijas preciosas , todos sanos y virtuosos, alabados y adorados, con infinitos amigos, con palacios para vivir, se puede incluso ser la reina de España, y ser una amargada que no puede dormir por las noches por tonterías.


----------



## jesus88 (8 Abr 2018)

yo ahorre mucho tambien de joven y ahora estoy en una epoca de derroche , porque es verdad que la vida es muy corta y hay que disfrutar todo lo que se pueda.

pero la tranquilidad que se siente con un buen colchon ahorrado no tiene precio.


----------



## PocoTú (8 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> No digas subnormalidades. Ahora resulta que tu has calculado el coste de la felicidad, cuéntaselo a este....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Explicame, con mejor educacion, si te es posible, si se puede vivir sin recursos, de donde se obtienen, y si una vez obtenidos hay o no que administrarlos. 

Explicame como afecta el consumo a tus recursos, y si eso te resta o no capacidad.

Me recomiendas que ahorre? O mejor que gaste y me endeude?

Que opcion me dejara en mejor posicion?

Por cierto, simpatica foto.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (8 Abr 2018)

McLovin dijo:


> Si no ahorras, ¿qué harás cuando te jubiles dentro de 30 años y no te quede *NI UN PUTO DURO DE JUBILACIÓN*? ¿Morirte? ¿Pedir dinero en la puerta de una iglesia siendo un anciano?
> 
> Recuerda que nuestra mierda de clase política, va a dilapidar nuestra jubilación, y todo ese dinero que te quitan todos los meses de tu nómina, en realidad te lo están robando, no te lo están guardando para cuando seas mayor, por lo tanto cuando te jubiles *NO TENDRÁS 1 EURO*, si no has ahorrado, ¿qué haces?



Con 70 años ya eres viejo, tienes menos salud y muchas menos energías. Empiezan los achaques y el cuerpo va fallando. La vida hay que vivirla y disfrutarla antes, cuando estás pleno. Nos engañan como quieren. A mí lo que suceda cuando tenga 70 no me preocupa lo más mínimo, no pienso privarme de nada ahora pensando en 35 años vista. Me preocupa el hoy, el ahora. 
En fin. Cada cual que sobreviva como pueda.


----------



## besto (8 Abr 2018)

El enfoque correcto de ahorro es el de “Comprar calidad de vida al menor coste posible”. 
Si guardando un poco hoy, mañana vas a conseguir hacer algo que va a mejorar tu calidad de vida a un coste razonable, merece la pena esforzarse, si no, disfrutalo ahora.

Cuando tengais dudas en decisiones en la vida recordad la frase “ Comprar/ conseguir mas calidad de vida al menor coste posible”.


----------



## Ryder (8 Abr 2018)

Gran hilo ... me gusta saber sobre la psicologia del ahorro ... 

pienso que el ahorro es importante en estos dias sobre todo para aquellos que no tienen trabajo ni fuente de ingresos estable ... para no cojer el primer mierditrabajo que te ofrezcan y ser exclavizado y tener capacidad de decisión sobre tu vida.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (8 Abr 2018)

Ryder dijo:


> Gran hilo ... me gusta saber sobre la psicologia del ahorro ...
> 
> pienso que el ahorro es importante en estos dias sobre todo para aquellos que no tienen trabajo ni fuente de ingresos estable ... para no cojer el primer mierditrabajo que te ofrezcan y ser y tener capacidad de decisión sobre tu vida.



Para esos precisamente es imposible ahorrar. Y lo poco que consigan es a un alto precio (no salir ni hacer nada). Lo ideal desde luego es tener un fondo para eso que dices, y por si surge un imprevisto no tener que andar pidiendo.... Pero ahorrar pensando en la jubilación :ouch:


----------



## jesus88 (8 Abr 2018)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Con 70 años ya eres viejo, tienes menos salud y muchas menos energías. Empiezan los achaques y el cuerpo va fallando. La vida hay que vivirla y disfrutarla antes, cuando estás pleno. Nos engañan como quieren. A mí lo que suceda cuando tenga 70 no me preocupa lo más mínimo, no pienso privarme de nada ahora pensando en 35 años vista. Me preocupa el hoy, el ahora.
> En fin. Cada cual que sobreviva como pueda.



no crees que la actriz de tu avatar en esa peli esta anorexica, o cuando menos demasiado delgada?


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Abr 2018)

PocoTú dijo:


> Explicame, con mejor educacion, si te es posible, si se puede vivir sin recursos, de donde se obtienen, y si una vez obtenidos hay o no que administrarlos.
> 
> Explicame como afecta el consumo a tus recursos, y si eso te resta o no capacidad.
> 
> ...





Ahí va : Llegar a viejo NO ES UNA META. La vejez es una consecuencia de la vida. Es primordial sacarnos de la cabeza el antropocentrismo en el que vivimos. Entender que los ciclos de la vida son iguales en todas las especies de animales. La supervivencia, el emparejamiento, las crías , la lucha diaria por la comida y el territorio, es una constante y lo ha sido desde hace cientos de miles de años. QUE NO TE ASUSTEN CON VIEJOS PIDIENDO LIMOSNA . Es más probable que viva una vida más miserable un viejo tacaño con millones de euros en el banco, y que no hace uso de sus recursos, que un pobre de esos que se toman como referencia para asustar a los incautos y hacerlos vivir como esclavos. 
Superar los 67 años , que es la edad en la que empezarías a cobrar, está por ver. Quizás esa sea la edad más indignante para morir después de haber cotizado toda la vida, y te aseguro que son muchos los que ahí se quedan . 

¿ qué compraría Amancio Ortega con todos los miles de millones de euros ahorrados ? los años que tienes tu y la vida que tienes por delante. 

“Todos tenemos dos vidas. La segunda empieza cuando nos damos cuenta de que tenemos solamente una”. Confucio, pensador chino (551 a. C. – 479 a. C.)

---------- Post added 08-abr-2018 at 15:38 ----------




besto dijo:


> El enfoque correcto de ahorro es el de “Comprar calidad de vida al menor coste posible”.
> Si guardando un poco hoy, mañana vas a conseguir hacer algo que va a mejorar tu calidad de vida a un coste razonable, merece la pena esforzarse, si no, disfrutalo ahora.
> 
> Cuando tengais dudas en decisiones en la vida recordad la frase “ Comprar/ conseguir mas calidad de vida al menor coste posible”.



define "CALIDAD DE VIDA " . Considero que obligar a la gente a trabajar antes de las 9 y enfrentándose a un madrugón antinatural, a unas prisas desbocadas por llegar al minuto a su puesto, es una tortura inhumana. NADA, POR MUY MALA Y POBRE QUE LLEGUE A SER TU VEJEZ SI LLEGAS, compensará una vida de tortura y esclavitud. 
Por otra parte , a veces voluntariamente, se hacen actividades más propias de personas que se tuviesen que esforzar de una manera indigna para poder comer, que de personas que tienen la vida resuelta, como machacarse en un gimnasio , recorrer kilómetros en bicicleta, y otros deportes de riesgo. 
Si por CALIDAD DE VIDA te refieres a ESPACIO DE CONFORT, ya sabes que no es un lugar adecuado para el disfrute de vivir.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (8 Abr 2018)

jesus88 dijo:


> no crees que la actriz de tu avatar en esa peli esta anorexica, o cuando menos demasiado delgada?



:: y esto aquí qué pinta ::... Bueno ya que preguntas....delgada está pero en absoluto la veo anoréxica ni con aspecto poco saludable. 
Perdón por el mensaje, continúen con el tema ahorro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2018)

dentro de 1000 años, si no se les ha destruido antes, serán los únicos humanos que sigan vivos en el planeta. Nuestros antepasados LOS BOSQUIMANOS, y el origen de todas las razas. En sus rasgos podemos apreciar a los negros, los blancos , los chinos. Genéticamente es la población de humanos más alejada de nosotros , incluso más que los aborígenes australianos a pesar de su aspecto más primitivo, quizás por ser híbridos de algún homínido que por allí andaba, de la misma manera que nosotros los blancos , somos híbridos de esa raza de bosquimanos con los neandertales que poblaban Europa.
Serán los únicos supervivientes porque siguen ahí vivos después de decenas de miles de años viviendo igual. Ellos están en equilibrio con la naturaleza y conocen sus secretos. 
¿ alguien se cree que las granjas de pollos seguirán existiendo dentro de 1000 años ? pues nosotros vivimos en una granja de humanos.

---------- Post added 09-abr-2018 at 00:11 ----------








ellos marcan la esperanza de vida como especie en los humanos. NO LA MARCA NI LA TECNOLOGÍA, NI LA MEDICINA, NI LOS POLÍTICOS. De la misma manera que la tienen estipulada cualquier otra especie, desde las tortugas hasta los elefantes. No son los veterinarios los que permiten su vejez, si no su biología y su genética.

---------- Post added 09-abr-2018 at 00:18 ----------




















---------- Post added 09-abr-2018 at 00:31 ----------

Tú, pues, oh caminante que me escuchas, 
si pretendes salir con la victoria 
del monstruo con quien luchas, 
harás que se adelante tu memoria 
a recibir la muerte, 
que oscura y muda viene a deshacerte. 
No hagas de otro caso, 
pues se huye la vida paso a paso; 
y en mentidos placeres 
muriendo naces, y viviendo mueres.

Cánsate ya, oh mortal, de fatigarte 
en adquirir riquezas y tesoro, 
que últimamente el tiempo ha de heredarte, 
y al fin te dejarán la plata y oro: 
vive para ti solo, si pudieres, 
pues sólo para ti, si mueres, mueres.

FRANCISCO DE QUEVEDO MUERTO EL 8 de septiembre de 1645


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues si tan seguro estás de que los bosquimanos serán los únicos que se salvarán, vete para allá con ellos a aprender sus procedimientos y luego nos los cuentas aquí en el foro.



es cuestión de sentido común y cultura general. Allí llevan cientos de miles de años viviendo igual. Nuestra civilización la última guerra catastrófica fue hace unas décadas. La última de tantas anteriores.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> es cuestión de sentido común y cultura general. Allí llevan cientos de miles de años viviendo igual. Nuestra civilización la última guerra catastrófica fue hace unas décadas. La última de tantas anteriores.



PUes nada, ya sabe que hacer para vivir mucho tiempo y feliz.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2018)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> PUes nada, ya sabe que hacer para vivir mucho tiempo y feliz.



que se lo digan a los cientos de miles de Sirios que ya no están vivos o viviendo las penurias causadas por la guerra. Te recuerdo que Siria era un país como España. Nada hacía suponer que las distintas " sensibilidades políticas " fuesen más violentas que lo que pueden ser los catalanes o los vascos. Nada hacía suponer a los ciudadanos de Hiroshima y Nagasaki su horrible muerte, Ni los de Dresde o Rotterdam.... 
Sin embargo, los de la tribu del desierto del Kilimanjaro, siguieron vivos.

No todo es tan simplón como lo que tu interpretas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2018)

octavia dijo:


> Me preocupa más vivir bien cuando tenga 80 años, si es que llego, que ir a cancun ahora.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAAJA ...... el resumen más claro de una persona abducida . ¿ también crees que te espera un sitio en el cielo para la eternidad ?


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Abr 2018)

ahorrar es malo y endeudarse peor


----------



## optimistic1985 (9 Abr 2018)

octavia dijo:


> Me preocupa más vivir bien cuando tenga 80 años, si es que llego, que ir a cancun ahora.



De los autores de "Necesito tener hijos para no morir solo"...

"No vivo ahora la vida para poder vivir bien cuando esté cerca de la muerte"

Alguno vivis pensando únicamente en el último día de vuestras vidas.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Abr 2018)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> De los autores de "Necesito tener hijos para no morir solo"...
> 
> "No vivo ahora la vida para poder vivir bien cuando esté cerca de la muerte"
> 
> Alguno vivis pensando únicamente en el último día de vuestras vidas.



Y pierden el presente pensando en un futuro que lo mismo ni llega.


----------



## PocoTú (9 Abr 2018)

Hombre. Uno en primavera o verano que dice: voy a juntar leña para pasar el invierno. Otro le replica; pero si no sabes si vas a llegar al invierno.

El que haya pasado frio, para lo cual siempre hay un momento, pensara: No se si llegare al invierno, o si el invierno sera muy frio, pero si llego y el invierno es frio, preferire tener leña.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2018)

PocoTú dijo:


> Hombre. Uno en primavera o verano que dice: voy a juntar leña para pasar el invierno. Otro le replica; pero si no sabes si vas a llegar al invierno.
> 
> El que haya pasado frio, para lo cual siempre hay un momento, pensara: No se si llegare al invierno, o si el invierno sera muy frio, pero si llego y el invierno es frio, preferire tener leña.



Esa es la clave. El comportamiento se hereda , de la misma manera que no es igual un pitbull que un golden retriever . Es decir , ALGUNA GENTE, es descendientes de aquellos que guardaban leña para el invierno, y otros son descendientes de aquellos humanos que han vivido en zonas con inviernos menos duros. De lo que se trata es de luchar contra tus instintos y tener sentido común. Si conoces a muchos viejos tacaños que ni han disfrutado la vida y con una fortuna en el banco, no quieras llegar a ser como ellos.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (9 Abr 2018)

Al final el cuento es lo que quieras y como quieras vivir.....

Si ahorras y no te hace falta y te mueres=Gilipolllas
Si ahorras y si te vienen mal dadas y tienes que tirar de los ahorros=Precavido

Si no tienes un puto duro y te ves el dia de mañana en la calle= Gilipollas
Si no tienes un puto duro vives como quieres y a continuacion te mueres=Ha vivido al maximo.

En fin.....depende de la mentalidad que tengas y de como te vaya en la vida.

La mejor opcion tener ahorros y vivir al maximo de lo que uno quiera.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2018)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Al final el cuento es lo que quieras y como quieras vivir.....
> 
> Si ahorras y ....
> 
> ...


----------



## PocoTú (10 Abr 2018)

Tenemos un concepto demasiado alto de nosotros mismos. No somos autosuficientes. No podemos vivir sin recursos del entorno. En el amazonas puedes cazar y recolectar. Aqui somos consumidores confinados y tendriamos serias dificultades para sostenernos fuera del sistema, sin acudir de manera alternativa a sus recursos o sus residuos.

Aqui, la autosuficiencia esta penalizada.

Podriamos hablar de que, en otras situaciones mas radicales, como una guerra, una catastrofe general. Aqui si, supervivencia sin miramientos y cadena trofica a saco.

Pero hasta en Siria o en el amazonas, se hacen valer el estatus, los recursos y la fuerza. Y los recursos compran fuerza, y ordenan al grupo, y dividen el trabajo, asignando a cada cual una categoria y un estatus.

Esto es asi desde las cuevas, y un individuo solo es simplemente victima y alimento. Hoy y ayer.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (10 Abr 2018)

El hombre ha pasado de ser: Un cazador, recolector... a un animal de granja que trabaja para conseguir recursos, con los que subsistir y creer sentirse felliz en una sociedad de consumo; con lo cual alimenta un sistema, el cual nos genera miedos. Hay el porque del ahorro.

Necesario:
1) Respirar
2) Comer
3) Salud.
4) Relacionarse
5) Reproducirse (Esto ultimo cada dia que pasa...vamos a menos como sociedad)

Supongo que lo citado arriba para los Bosquimanos y otros seres de caracter primitivo.....en la sociedad de consumo, creo que es insuficiente...sino no estariamos delante de un ordenador.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Abr 2018)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Supongo que lo citado arriba para los Bosquimanos y otros seres de caracter primitivo.....en la sociedad de consumo, creo que es insuficiente...sino no estariamos delante de un ordenador.



El ser humano delante de un ordenador , es parte de un hardware.


----------



## Albert T (10 Abr 2018)

Una cosa es ahorrar por acumular y no hacer nada con lo que se tiene y otra es ahorrar con un fin para mejorar la calidad de vida


----------



## PocoTú (11 Abr 2018)

Claro. Aquello de los extremos...


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Abr 2018)

Albert T dijo:


> Una cosa es ahorrar por acumular y no hacer nada con lo que se tiene y otra es ahorrar con un fin para mejorar la calidad de vida



es una ingenuidad pensar que ese tipo de cuestiones emocionales se pueden controlar. Es como pretender " drogarse " o fumar poco. o sentirse poco triste si te sucede una desgracia. Ahorrar pertenece al mundo de subconsciente, de las emociones, del instinto animal. Un hamster ahorra comida como lo han hecho sus antepasados en las zonas semidesérticas de donde es originario. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZpdr8B5kcE


----------



## Miliki99 (11 Abr 2018)

Si nos ceñimos estrictamente al Titulo del Post " Ahorrar es una estafa" estoy totalmente en desacuerdo. Para cada cual ahorrar puede ser una cosa distinta, para mi ahorrar es guardar parte de los recursos que has generado y que no necesitas para abordar tus necesidades básicas y tus caprichos cotidianos. Ese ahorro me proporciona luego bien invertido la tranquilidad de saber que tengo un colchón que me permite tener una determinada independencia financiera, así como la posibilidad de aprovechar oportunidades de ocio que surgen.


----------



## black_mirror (11 Abr 2018)

Yo ahorro para DORMIR TRANQUILO, mi objetivo era tener más pasta en el banco que la hipoteca que debo. Objetivo cumplido, en mi caso.

Aparte, cuando vienen mal dadas... que vienen (yo estuve 4 meses en el paro con 40 años, le vi las orejas al lobo) saber que tienes un colchón razonable para tirar te permite no volverte loco, no cambiar en exceso tu estilo de vida ni coger la primera mierda laboral que se presente (yo aproveché ese tiempo en el paro para un intensivo de inglés y puede ir seleccionando las ofertas que me interesaban hasta que finalmente me llamaron de un trabajo en el que estoy de puta madre).

Claro que te puede dar un cáncer devastador o tener un accidente de tráfico y morir... pero joder, por estadística es más difícil que llegar a los 80, así que hay que equilibrar ahorrar (lo sigo haciendo) y disfrutar (no nos privamos en casa de 15 días en la playa, de salir a cenar la familia 1 vez al mes, de llenar el carro de la comprar eligiendo buenas carnes, buenos quesos, alguna botellita de vino...).

Aparte, ahora, con 2 niños, el ahorro cobra más fuerza en nuestra casa. Pueden venir mal dadas, no lo olvidemos, la estabilidad laboral es un mito para los mortales, y nada como la tranquilidad de saber que de tu casa no te echan, que puedes seguir calentándote en invierno y llevar a tus hijos a extraescolares si les mola el judo, el ajedrez o el fútbol...

AHORRAR NO ES UNA ESTAFA, es tranquilidad, otra cosa es el afán recaudatorio del Estado y los intereses ridículos, pero el hecho en sí de ahorrar, de tener un mínimo de cultura financiera y previsión por el futuro, es no recomendable, sino deseable. No sé cómo puede dormir la gente que está a 2 nóminas de pasar hambre y frío...


----------



## Sink Opero (11 Abr 2018)

También está la opción de ahorrar pensando en dejarlo a tus hijos (o a quien quieras), para que tengan algo más que una mano delante y otra detrás, que no todo es pensar en uno mismo.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2018)

"El hombre que sabe gastar y ahorrar es el más feliz, porque disfruta de ambas cosas" (Samuel Johnson)

Saludos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Abr 2018)

Miliki99 dijo:


> Si nos ceñimos estrictamente al Titulo del Post " Ahorrar es una estafa" estoy totalmente en desacuerdo......
> 
> Suponer que el dinero que tienes en el banco no va a perder valor, es mucha ingenuidad. Recuerdo hace años que encontré una cartilla olvidada con 200.000 pesetas de antes de que cambiase el euro. No me había hecho falta. Cuando fui rescatar ese dinero, el del banco me miraba asombrado y riéndose de que no me lo hubiese gastado.
> 
> Que se lo digan a los ahorradores Venezolanos


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Abr 2018)

black_mirror dijo:


> Yo ahorro para DORMIR TRANQUILO, mi objetivo era tener más pasta en el banco que la hipoteca que debo. Objetivo cumplido, en mi caso.....
> 
> Felicidades, eres un ejemplo de lo que quiere el sistema. Que consideres que pasarse 4 meses de tu vida , viviendo tu vida te parece un exceso imperdonable, me produce compasión. Imaginarte hasta los 65 años atrapado en una espiral de gastos fijos e ingresos necesarios. Y luego conseguir acumular unos ahorros que otros disfrutarán por ti. ¿ de verdad no te das cuenta que es tu tiempo de vida ? ¿ de verdad no eres consciente que mientras trabajas para otros no eres tu ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Miliki99 (12 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> Miliki99 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Si nos ceñimos estrictamente al Titulo del Post " Ahorrar es una estafa" estoy totalmente en desacuerdo......
> ...


----------



## black_mirror (12 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> black_mirror dijo:
> 
> 
> > Yo ahorro para DORMIR TRANQUILO, mi objetivo era tener más pasta en el banco que la hipoteca que debo. Objetivo cumplido, en mi caso.....
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Abr 2018)

black_mirror dijo:


> ataraxio dijo:
> 
> 
> > Tienes razón, me has convencido, soy lo que quiere el sistema. Mañana mismo me gasto todo en coca y fiestas ....
> ...


----------



## Miliki99 (12 Abr 2018)

---------- Post added 12-abr-2018 at 14:04 ----------

[/COLOR]


Miliki99 dijo:


> ¿ has calculado cuantos años de vida útil te quedan y si te va a dar tiempo de gastarlo todo ? sé sincero y di tu edad. Descuenta los años que has estado trabajando, y te quedará el tiempo que has vivido.



Mi meta no es gastarlo todo, mi meta es ser feliz y disfrutar de la vida, el mayor tiempo posible haciendo lo que me guste en cada momento, tengo 45 años y llevo 23 currando. Ojala lo pueda hacer y encima dejar patrimonio a mi hijo. Aunque tengo claro que la mejor herencia que le puedo dar es una buena educacion, nunca esta de mas cualquier ayuda.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Abr 2018)

Miliki99 dijo:


> ---------- Post added 12-abr-2018 at 14:04 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> Mi meta no es gastarlo todo, mi meta es ser feliz y disfrutar de la vida, el mayor tiempo posible haciendo lo que me guste en cada momento, tengo 45 años y llevo 23 currando. Ojala lo pueda hacer y encima dejar patrimonio a mi hijo. Aunque tengo claro que la mejor herencia que le puedo dar es una buena educacion, nunca esta de mas cualquier ayuda.



pues para los que no tenemos hijos, podemos permitirnos el lujo de pasar 4 horas paseando al perro . Felicidades por haber conseguido tanto patrimonio cuando la demás personas les lleva una vida pagar una hipoteca. algo no cuadra en lo que cuentas. Sobre todo si tienes tiempo para perder en BURBUJA, cuando deberías estar trabajando.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (12 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> black_mirror dijo:
> 
> 
> > ataraxio dijo:
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Abr 2018)

Depende de si te gusta tu trabajo???? Hay gente que le gusta y disfruta con su trabajo. 

No es mi caso; trabajo porque no queda mas remedio ... 84 años en el mejor de los casos hasta cuando vivire,....


no se puede ser tan calculador y oportunista porque la vida es un devenir. La mente funciona como una balanza midiendo los pros y los contras de cada decisión, pero es un engaño del cerebro porque es imposible predecir el futuro. 
El espacio de confort es un sitio donde no crece nada. La vida es eso que se escapa mientras estás haciendo otras cosas.


----------



## Miliki99 (12 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> pues para los que no tenemos hijos, podemos permitirnos el lujo de pasar 4 horas paseando al perro . Felicidades por haber conseguido tanto patrimonio cuando la demás personas les lleva una vida pagar una hipoteca. algo no cuadra en lo que cuentas. Sobre todo si tienes tiempo para perder en BURBUJA, cuando deberías estar trabajando.



Un poco osado por tu parte decir a alguien que no conoces de nada, si debería estar o no trabajando no te parece?

Cada uno en su vida toma sus decisiones y sin duda luego la suerte que tengamos cada uno también influye bastante. Como te he dicho antes la mejor herencia que unos padres pueden dejarle a un hijo es una buena educación y eso incluye una buena educación financiera, lo cual no es muy común lamentablemente, no hay mas que ver el titulo de este hilo para darse cuenta de ello.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Abr 2018)

Miliki99 dijo:


> Un poco osado por tu parte decir a alguien que no conoces de nada, si debería estar o no trabajando no te parece?
> 
> Cada uno en su vida toma sus decisiones y sin duda luego la suerte que tengamos cada uno también influye bastante. Como te he dicho antes la mejor herencia que unos padres pueden dejarle a un hijo es una buena educación y eso incluye una buena educación financiera, lo cual no es muy común lamentablemente, no hay mas que ver el titulo de este hilo para darse cuenta de ello.



unos invierten su vida en pisos y otros en experiencias y levantarse a la hora que le venga en gana.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (12 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> Depende de si te gusta tu trabajo???? Hay gente que le gusta y disfruta con su trabajo.
> 
> No es mi caso; trabajo porque no queda mas remedio ... 84 años en el mejor de los casos hasta cuando vivire,....
> 
> ...



Correcto. Pero el espacio de confort da tranquilidad, y la tranquilidad salud, y la salud vida. Aunque la salud no se tiene asegurada por nadie. 



ataraxio dijo:


> unos invierten su vida en pisos y otros en experiencias y levantarse a la hora que le venga en gana.



Si animo de ofender...creo que usted: No tiene familia ni hijos, ni quiere obligaciones...perfecto. Mientras pueda subsistir, por sus propios medios de sin dar el coñazo a nadie ole por ti.

Tambien conozco casos de gente que quiere vivir asi (Sin familia, ni hijos, ni obligaciones....pero estan trabajando para tener experiencias que se pagan con dinero.


----------



## Tons of Latunes (12 Abr 2018)

Lo mejor es ahorrar para poder vivir sin trabajar (teniendo algo que te genere ingresos y vivir bien o a lo radical vivir en plan autosuficiente en el campo, pero aun asi necesitas un algo que te de dinero para cubrir lo basico)


----------



## Miliki99 (12 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> unos invierten su vida en pisos y otros en experiencias y levantarse a la hora que le venga en gana.



cual es tu caso?


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Abr 2018)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> Si animo de ofender...creo que usted: No tiene familia ni hijos, ni quiere obligaciones...perfecto. Mientras pueda subsistir, por sus propios medios de sin dar el coñazo a nadie ole por ti....
> 
> Si claro , yo me he ganado la vida siempre por mi cuenta, he acumulado ahorros y ahora lo gasto. Ante la opción de ser estafado por los vendedores de pisos, o por los bancos, invierto ese excedente de patrimonio en mi tiempo de vida y de juventud. No me atrae la idea de ser un viejo impotente y que lo único que tenga es patrimonio para que lo disfrute otro. Es así de simple.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (12 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> pepitoacojonado dijo:
> 
> 
> > Correcto.
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Abr 2018)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> ataraxio dijo:
> 
> 
> > Me parece bien y perfecto por usted. El sueño de muchos de los que andamos por aqui por burbuja.
> ...


----------



## pepitoacojonado (12 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> pepitoacojonado dijo:
> 
> 
> > tengo que aclarar, que precisamente el arrepentimiento de haber renunciado a mejores alternativas a lo largo de mi vida por ahorrar, me ha hecho replantearme el presente puesto que no puedo borrar el pasado.
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Abr 2018)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> ataraxio dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es de sabios retificar y hacer lo que crees que debes hacer....
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Abr 2018)

¿ cómo ahorraban nuestros antepasado antes de que existiesen los bancos, incluso el dinero ?
puesto que es un instinto ancestral que no tiene nada que ver con el pensamiento lógico.
Los humanos no tomamos decisiones, nuestro instinto, carácter, temperamento , las toma por nosotros unas décimas de segundo antes de que podamos razonarlas y después las razonamos. Es ciencia. 
Al tema. Pues como se comprueba en tribus actuales, la riqueza se mide por ganado ( cabras , cerdos, vacas ) o comida no perecedera acumulada como las semillas . En algunas islas de Papúa Nueva Guinea, utilizan conchas especialmente raras que ellos valoran como moneda. Las envuelven en hojas y negocian su intercambio por cerdos o por esposas. Lo que les da valor es su escasez . Si algún misionero se le ocurriese llevar un cargamento de conchas , en vez de convertirlos en ricos, dejarían de tener valor. Lo que ha hecho Maduro en Venezuela.


----------



## PocoTú (12 Abr 2018)

...Y de manirrotos...


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Abr 2018)

El oro que fue la forma más universal de reconocer la riqueza, tenía el problema que era fácil de robar. Por eso se inventaron los pendientes , los collares y las pulseras, para llevarlo tan unido a tu cuerpo , que solo una agresión y lo que se entiende como atraco con todo lo que implica , podría quitarlo. En grupos de chimpancés se suele respetar la propiedad, cuando alguien está tomando una fruta, aunque los demás le miren con envidia, entiende que no les pertenece. Si no fuese así la convivencia sería imposible.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Abr 2018)

AHORRAR, que no es otra cosa que esconder excedentes de recursos para que otros no los coman, es algo habitual en los animales. 
Una ardilla intenta esconder una nuez en el pelaje de un perro XD - YouTube


----------



## PocoTú (14 Abr 2018)

Ayer vi Wallstreet por tv. Salian frases miticas como la de -un tonto y su dinero...-, y dijeron una sobre el ahorro: -Tienes que guardar algo siempre, por si a lo mejor no te mueres mañana.-


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2018)

PocoTú dijo:


> Ayer vi Wallstreet por tv. Salian frases miticas como la de -un tonto y su dinero...-, y dijeron una sobre el ahorro: -Tienes que guardar algo siempre, por si a lo mejor no te mueres mañana.-



Si. la pena de las frases graciosas y motivadoras sobre la avaricia, es que están las cárceles llenas de ambiciosos que les rompió el saco. 

Las mejores frases de Gordon Gekko - jazzlosophy

---------- Post added 15-abr-2018 at 03:17 ----------

tengo a una tía en el pueblo , de más de sesenta años . Nunca ha tenido un céntimo. En verano la veo coger las toallas , cruzar la carretera e ir con sus nietos a la playa, luego vuelve y hacen sardinas asadas en la barbacoa, beben vino hecho en casa con su marido e invitados como yo. 
a veces duerme la siesta en una hamaca debajo de un castaño que tiene en el jardín. Sus nietos corren con los perros y se divierten chapuceando en el estanque que servía para regar las cosechas en su día, siguen el riachuelo y van a pescar renacuajos , luego los sueltan. 
También recogen moras silvestres , y frutas de los árboles que tiene por allí. Ah! una caja de sardinas las compra en el pueblo por poco más de un euro. Tienen patatas cosechadas por ellos y huevos para hacer centenares de tortillas, lechugas, conejos. No , no envidian nada a los ricos.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (15 Abr 2018)

Las vidas sencillas, es muy posible que sean las mas felices....

Adios y hasta la vista


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> Si. la pena de las frases graciosas y motivadoras sobre la avaricia, es que están las cárceles llenas de ambiciosos que les rompió el saco.
> 
> Las mejores frases de Gordon Gekko - jazzlosophy
> 
> ...






Y para que ella pueda disfrutar de esas posesiones alguien tuvo que dejárselas antes, si no las compró ella. Es decir, tuvo que haber un trabajo y ahorro previo.

Lo de que los pobres son más felices, es muy fácil decirlo cuando se tiene un mínimo de propiedades. Cuando no se tiene ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA, ya no es tan fácil decir que el dinero no da cierta felicidad.


----------



## PocoTú (15 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> Si. la pena de las frases graciosas y motivadoras sobre la avaricia, es que están las cárceles llenas de ambiciosos que les rompió el saco.
> 
> Las mejores frases de Gordon Gekko - jazzlosophy
> 
> ...



La frase del ahorro no es del broker, sino del padre sindicalista.


----------



## Marpozuelo (15 Abr 2018)

Yo lo veo así: tener ahorros es como tener una pistola. Es mejor no usarla pero mucho peor no tenerla si se necesita de verdad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2018)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y para que ella pueda disfrutar de esas posesiones alguien tuvo que dejárselas antes.....
> 
> Deberías saber, que hasta un subnormal es capaz de levantar una pared de ladrillo en 15 minutos. Lo demás es especulación para mantener a la población en un estado de esclavitud permanente.
> El sistema quiere impedir de todas las formas posibles, la autosuficiencia porque dejaría de tener un peón productivo pagando impuestos durante toda la vida.
> ...


----------



## Macricjack (15 Abr 2018)

Ahorrar para restringirse pequeños placeres de la vida no sería ahorrar, sería vivir limitandose


----------



## PocoTú (15 Abr 2018)

Lamento que te robara tu tiempo analizarla.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2018 at 17:02 ----------




Macricjack dijo:


> Ahorrar para restringirse pequeños placeres de la vida no sería ahorrar, sería vivir limitandose



No es una cuestion de restriccion, sino, como en el consumo, de eleccion entre varias opciones, en un momento dado, para atender una necesidad prevista.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> TIESTO4EVER dijo:
> 
> 
> > Y para que ella pueda disfrutar de esas posesiones alguien tuvo que dejárselas antes.....
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2018)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ataraxio dijo:
> 
> 
> > Para levantar una pared de ladrillo hay que tener suelo en que hacerlo. ¿Cuánto vale el suelo hoy día con respecto a aquellas épocas? Y vale lo que vale entre otras cosas porque adorables ancianos como los de tu relato quieren sacar el máximo dinero posible por ello.
> ...


----------



## jesus88 (16 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> black_mirror dijo:
> 
> 
> > ataraxio dijo:
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2018)

---------- Post added 12-abr-2018 at 14:04 ----------

[/COLOR]

aunque no te lo creas a algunas personas nos gusta nuestro trabajo, excepto el madrugar.

.....

Se llaman patrones de comportamiento. En animales en cautividad suelen tener estereotipias que se acercan mucho lo que se entiende como profesión.
Por ejemplo una persona que se dedique a recoger almejas, siente un chute de satisfacción cada vez que coge una , y eso se puede convertir en adicción exactamente igual que jugar a las máquinas tragaperras. 
No es que la gente se haga experta en " cajera de supermercado " o " médico " , simplemente que se ha habituado a una rutina en donde se siente cómodo.


----------



## JohanMartinez (17 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> Si has conseguido ahorrar dinero, has cometido un error de cálculo. Simplemente no has utilizado los recursos y " bonos para gastar " que la vida te ha puesto a tu alcance.
> Infinidad de viejos miserables pasan por la vida obsesionados en acumular " vales para mejor calidad de vida " y finalmente se le caducan cuando mueren, o se lo quedan en los bancos a través de algún producto-estafa tipo preferentes o planes de pensiones.
> 
> EJEMPLO DIDÁCTICO : Un amigo trabaja en una empresa que le dan un talonario de 30 bonos de 10 euros para gastar en comida al mes, de esos del punto rojo. Muchas veces no come en el comedor de la empresa ni en ningún restaurante y se le van acumulando.
> ...



Entiendo tu enfoque y es válido.


----------



## PocoTú (17 Abr 2018)

Hay gente que no consume por principios y obtienen placer por ello.

Hay gente que no sigue los usos, porque seguirlos les hace sentir mal.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (17 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> quizás en la vida hay un tiempo para ahorrar y otro para desamortizar . No tiene sentido haber acumulado un gran patrimonio en la vida, llegar a viejo y seguir racaneando.
> De hecho yo le hice el cálculo a mi tío, sin hijos, con una base de datos, con un DEBE/HABER, haciendo un cálculo aproximado de los años que le quedan de vida , siendo muy optimista.
> Sinceramente me da mucha pena que tenga un móvil de mierda, una tele antigua, vista como un harrapiento, no vaya de vacaciones , no tenga ni televisión por cable para ver los partidos. Tiene sus ahorros, su piso y su chalet. Tendría que volver a nacer para gastárselo todo. Pues no lo ha entendido.



Venga va pon las cartas sobre la mesa.....

-Y tu???

-Cuantos años tienes..y cuantos crees que te quedan?

-Cual son tus espectativas de vida: Familia, hijos solteria

-Con cuanto dinero puedes vivir, entendiendo tu modo de vida para ser feliz.

A mi con estos datos que te pido con 360.000 leuros me valdria.

Teniendo en cuenta que tengo 45 años, soltero y pienso que mas alla de los 84 es complicado llegar en buenas condiciones....

Pero la vida te puede llevar por otros derroteros....


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Abr 2018)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Venga va pon las cartas sobre la mesa.....
> 
> -Y tu???
> 
> ...




JAJAJAJAAJJAJAAJAJA, para qué querrás tanto dinero ? ¿ acaso no has ido nunca de camping y has sido plenamente feliz ? ¿ nunca has hecho el camino de Santiago ? ¿ nunca has hecho un régimen alimenticio pasando hambre ? No creo ni que Bill Gates imagine su vida viviendo como un Rajá . Ya pocas cosas diferencian a un multimillonario de alguien normal. De hecho me fijé que el móvil del presidente Trump , era el mismo que el mío.


----------



## PocoTú (17 Abr 2018)

Pelotas fuera. Con lo que cuesta ganarlo, centimo a centimo, no hay que gastarlo todo de golpe, aunque tampoco se ahorre.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (18 Abr 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> JAJAJAJAAJJAJAAJAJA, para qué querrás tanto dinero ? ¿ acaso no has ido nunca de camping y has sido plenamente feliz ? ¿ nunca has hecho el camino de Santiago ? ¿ nunca has hecho un régimen alimenticio pasando hambre ? No creo ni que Bill Gates imagine su vida viviendo como un Rajá . Ya pocas cosas diferencian a un multimillonario de alguien normal. De hecho me fijé que el móvil del presidente Trump , era el mismo que el mío.



A falta de respuestas.....

Supongo que unicamente te hace falta nada más que respirar, poca comida, y ya esta.....Y sobretodo salud.

Enhorabuena siddhartha


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ene 2019)

quizás en la vida hay un tiempo para ahorrar y otro para desamortizar . No tiene sentido haber acumulado un gran patrimonio en la vida, llegar a viejo y seguir racaneando. 
De hecho yo le hice el cálculo a mi tío, sin hijos, con una base de datos, con un DEBE/HABER, haciendo un cálculo aproximado de los años que le quedan de vida , siendo muy optimista. 
Sinceramente me da mucha pena que tenga un móvil de mierda, una tele antigua, vista como un harrapiento, no vaya de vacaciones , no tenga ni televisión por cable para ver los partidos. Tiene sus ahorros, su piso y su chalet. Tendría que volver a nacer para gastárselo todo. Pues no lo ha entendido.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Feb 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> JAJAJAJAAJJAJAAJAJA, para qué querrás tanto dinero ? ¿ acaso no has ido nunca de camping y has sido plenamente feliz ? ¿ nunca has hecho el camino de Santiago ? ¿ nunca has hecho un régimen alimenticio pasando hambre ? No creo ni que Bill Gates imagine su vida viviendo como un Rajá . Ya pocas cosas diferencian a un multimillonario de alguien normal. De hecho me fijé que el móvil del presidente Trump , era el mismo que el mío.



La diferencia entre un rico y un pobre es la siguiente: Trump tiene tu móvil seguramente porque es el modelo que los militares han certificado para su software de cifrado. O como dicen en EEUU, "military grade security". Es posible que en su casa Trump tenga un móvil de oro de 100k euros, o que no tenga ninguno porque no lo necesite o quiera.

Puedo asegurar que a Trump ése movil no le ha costado un duro, o incluso si lo ha pagado él no le ha costado un duro en relación a sus ingresos. Es probable que a tí tu móvil si te haya costado una parte curiosa de tu sueldo de un mes, o que incluso lo hayas puesto con un plan y pagado mes a mes.

La diferencia, en definitiva, es que un rico vive como quiere; como rico o como pobre, y un pobre vive como puede, y luego justifica lo que hace porque si no ya se habría suicidado.

Ejemplo práctico: Cualquier persona que use la frase "yo no compro un coche nuevo porque al sacarlo del concesionario ya pierden un 20% de su valor".

---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 11:39 ----------




ataraxio dijo:


> quizás en la vida hay un tiempo para ahorrar y otro para desamortizar . No tiene sentido haber acumulado un gran patrimonio en la vida, llegar a viejo y seguir racaneando.
> De hecho yo le hice el cálculo a mi tío, sin hijos, con una base de datos, con un DEBE/HABER, haciendo un cálculo aproximado de los años que le quedan de vida , siendo muy optimista.
> Sinceramente me da mucha pena que tenga un móvil de mierda, una tele antigua, vista como un harrapiento, no vaya de vacaciones , no tenga ni televisión por cable para ver los partidos. Tiene sus ahorros, su piso y su chalet. Tendría que volver a nacer para gastárselo todo. Pues no lo ha entendido.



Con todo respeto, vuelves a equivocarte. Quizás el caso de tu tio sea cierto, pero en general la gente de dinero aprende lo que valen las cosas.

Me explico usando primera persona, yo mismo, para así evitar percepciones o interpretaciones que puede llegar a errores.

Yo me considero clase media, aunque en la media de sueldos de España yo estoy en el top 10%. Todos los meses, tras pagar todos los gastos, me sobran varios miles de euros. 

Todos los meses podría comprarme un móvil de última generación, pero tengo un ZTE comprado hace años en China que me costó menos de 300 euros. ¿Rácano? No. Simplemente no veo el valor añadido de un S9 para el uso que yo le doy.

Mi coche me costó casi 35k euros, comprado nuevo y a tocateja. Cuando lo compré podría haberme comprado a tocateja un Mercedes de 80k. ¿Rácano? No. Simplemente no tengo esa pasión por los coches.

Tengo algunos trajes, hechos a medida, que compré hace varios años. Puedo perféctamente ir a Hugo Boss y comprarme uno a tocateja ahora mismo, pero no lo hago ¿Rácano? No. Simplemente no lo necesito ni me interesa.

Todo lo que te he descrito lo habría hecho con 20 años. Con 20 años mi sueño era tener muchos trajes, conducir un coche muy caro, y fardar de móvil chulo. Ahora tengo 42 años, acceso directo a todas esas cosas, pero el dinero también me ha dado un entendimiento de su valor, y del valor de las cosas.

Muy pocas personas saben lo que gano. Mi madre sospecha porque todos los años me la llevo de vacaciones al extranjero a gastos pagados, pero cuando voy a ver a mis hermanos u otros familiares, al usar mi ropa normal, sin Rolex, sin coche caro, sin ropa cara, simplemente creen que yo "debo andar por los 2k euros". De hecho, vivo como si ese fuera mi sueldo.

Lo importante no es hacer suposiciones sino fijarte en cómo vive la persona. Si a tu tio lo ves feliz así, es porque verdaderamente no necesita mas. Créeme, verdaderamente mi ZTE me basta y me sobra. Créeme, mi coche de 35k va como un tiro...bueno, cierto es que ya tiene 60k y este año lo cambio, pero mecánicamente esta impecable. Lo cambio por cambiar, y curiosamente voy a acquirir uno mas pequeño y mas barato.

Tener dinero es un estilo de vida que, para la gente normal, requiere de una mentalidad de ahorro y de apreciar las cosas sencillas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Feb 2019)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La diferencia entre un rico y un pobre es la siguiente: Trump tiene tu móvil



Eres tacaño y lo sabes.
Intentas racionalizar tu forma de ser buscando explicaciones absurdas que no las hay. 
El dinero que tu ganas y no usas, otros lo están usando por ti. 
Tu tienes simplemente un sesgo cognitivo que se llama " RIQUEZA IMAGINARIA " en el que crees que dispones de infinitos recursos. 
Si tu ganas 5.000 euros al mes y solo gastas 1.000, es como si solo ganases 1.000, el resto no existe, nunca existió ni existirá. Solo en tu imaginación.

Si tu tienes un móvil barato , y renuncias a todas las prestaciones del útimo modelo pudiendo pagarlo, simplemente eres subnormal, porque a diferencia de un coche de 300.000 euros con el que no podrás correr a más de 120 por ninguna carretera, con un SAMSUNG NOTE 9, por un precio ridículo para tu bolsillo, tendrás experiencias increíbles que ni sospechas porque prefieres no saber. Solo el estímulo que representa investigar con el nuevo modelo, merece la pena la inversión, porque te espabila tu cerebro que lleva anquilosado años.
Y sí , yo soy de los que me compro el último modelo, regalo el anterior y lo pago en la mano. 
Samsung Galaxy Note 9 Review, más NOTE que nunca! - YouTube


----------



## Ryder (1 Feb 2019)

Hey ataraxio... veo que también eres aficionado a los móviles de alta gama, yo te estoy empezando a hacer caso y he empezado a tratar de gastar mas que ganar, si, el samsung note 9 es un movilaco, yo sin embargo tengo un lg v30 plus ya que aunque es algo mas antiguo supera a los demás en calidad sonora.


----------



## Covid-8M (1 Feb 2019)

Ahorrar: ¿Para qué? ¿Para quién? | Investing.com
Ahorrar: ¿Para qué? ¿Para quién?

"La represión financiera es atroz. Se está llevando cantidades masivas de dinero al infierono. Pérdidas generalizadas en Bolsa, bonos y otros activos financieros. Además, salta la inflación. Pongo por ejemplo el caso de Alemania, como locomotora de Europa, donde los ahorradores han recibido otro golpe muy duro de la represión financiera del BCE. Las tasas reales (rendimientos - inflación) se han reducido a -2.12%, un nuevo mínimo histórico, El resto de los países europeos, el resto de los ahorradores europeos sufrimos los mismos golpes, o incluso más, porque nuestras defensas son menores. ¿Ahorrar, para qué y para quiénes. Si tenían dudas, ya no las tengan. ¿A dónde va el dinero de los ahorradores y trabajadores? Transferencia masiva de la riqueza de los ahorradores y de los trabajadores a la deuda del gobierno y a los sectores ineficientes en los gráficos adjuntos (de vía @TorrasLuis).

Hablo con uno de mis gurús favoritos. "He repasado en los últimos meses una amplia serie de escritos, manuales, ensayos y libros, en general, relacionados con el mundo de la inversión y la Bolsa y he concluido, junto con otro puñado muy selecto de analistas, que en los últimos 300 años nunca el mundo financiero global conoció un nivel de represión financiera tan brutal, tan atroz, tan desmesurado como el actual. Nunca en los últimos 300 años los tipos de interés en el mundo estuvieron tan bajos durante tanto tiempo y nunca, en este periodo, hubo una distorsión tan exagerada entre la economía real y financiera. ¿Y qué indica esto? Que el mundo está peor de lo que parece. ¿Y a qué conduce esto? Nadie lo sabe. Tampoco los bancos centrales. Esta represión atroz ha cambiado las reglas de juego. Los Mercados están intervenidos. Los inversores asumen riesgos que no deben asumir. Y lo que es peor, muchas de las inversiones, la mayoría no responden a las expectativas".

Hay más. Con estas distorsiones, hasta ahora desconocidas, resulta muy difícil plantear estrategias. Pero ya sabemos dónde estamos y sin esforzarnos mucho también sabemos hacia donde vamos: a esforzarnos más para ganar menos, porque los dos gráficos dicen lo que no queremos ver.

Otro apunte de interés: El BIS advierte de la "fuerza disciplinaria" de los mercados financieros que dejan a los gobiernos cargados de deudas y con espacio limitado para impulsar el crecimiento a medida que los bancos centrales abandonan su estímulo de la era de la crisis.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Feb 2019)

gorilaz dijo:


> Ahorrar: ¿Para qué? ¿Para quién? | Investing.com
> Ahorrar: ¿Para qué? ¿Para quién?



Totalmente de acuerdo. No hace falta ser economista ni siquiera inteligente, solo hay que tener ojos en la cara y ver el mundo que te rodea.

La economía actual es una enorme castillo en el aire, como todo el mundo supone pero que cuesta de creer. 
Cuando hay un incendio que arrasa con todo, pierde mucho más , el que más tiene. El que vive de alquiler, o en una chabola, simplemente no pierde nada. 







Las pérdidas por los incendios en California superan los 100.000 millones de dólares | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## DDT (1 Feb 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Eres tacaño y lo sabes.
> Intentas racionalizar tu forma de ser buscando explicaciones absurdas que no las hay.
> El dinero que tu ganas y no usas, otros lo están usando por ti.
> Tu tienes simplemente un sesgo cognitivo que se llama " RIQUEZA IMAGINARIA " en el que crees que dispones de infinitos recursos.
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Feb 2019)

DDT dijo:


> Pero a la gente con pocas neuronas quizá sí que les sirva de algo
> juguetear con su último capricho.




Cuando mencionaste " un móvil de oro " desvelas sin querer que te importa más la fachada que el contenido. 

Un móvil bueno es una computadora tan increíble que si se utilizasen los mismos baremos que para otro tipo de objetos, solo podría pertenecer a los millonarios. 

Actualmente solo cuestan mucho los objetos especulativos como un cuadro de picasso , una vivienda vacía, o un anillo de diamantes, que por cierto no me he comprado una joya en mi vida.


----------



## DDT (1 Feb 2019)

Tio ¿tú te picas? No sé donde has leído que yo haya puesto" un móvil de oro", pero en fin.

Sólo decirte que no me parece mal que te gastes tu dinero como quieras. Pero en mi opinión SIEMPRE hay que guardar algo de ahorros además de para la vejez por si es necesario "salir del país" si se pusiera realmente mal la cosa. No quiero alarmar a nadie ni tampoco estar yo alarmada pero "hombre prevenido vale por dos ". Y mujer prevenida por 4.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 17:30 ----------

De todos modos, felicidades, buen hilo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Feb 2019)

el dinero es el incentivo para que la gente sea esclava de una forma voluntaria.
El sueldo es el aprobado del examen o el sobresaliente, la razón por la que los alumnos permanecen sentados 8 horas y soporta el tedioso encarcelamiento.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Feb 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Eres tacaño y lo sabes.
> Intentas racionalizar tu forma de ser buscando explicaciones absurdas que no las hay.



Claro, claro.

Comprarse un móvil de 1000 pavos cuando ni juegas con él ni tienes facebook ni te dedicas a la jajafotografía...eso es muy inteligente si señor.



ataraxio dijo:


> El dinero que tu ganas y no usas, otros lo están usando por ti.



Claro, claro.

Y sin embargo cuando quiero sacar mi dinero ahí esta esperándome. 



ataraxio dijo:


> Tu tienes simplemente un sesgo cognitivo que se llama " RIQUEZA IMAGINARIA " en el que crees que dispones de infinitos recursos.



Claro, claro.

Yo tengo 4000 euros imaginarios en el banco...y curiosamente, si los necesito, puedo usarlos y pagar con ellos.

Joder, la próxima vez mejor me imagino que tengo 100 millones. 



ataraxio dijo:


> Si tu ganas 5.000 euros al mes y solo gastas 1.000, es como si solo ganases 1.000, el resto no existe, nunca existió ni existirá. Solo en tu imaginación.



Y sin embargo si quiero irme de vacaciones ¡PUM! ¡Imaginación al poder! Saco los 4000 pavos y ¡a Thailandia!

Por cierto, ¿has estado? Yo si. Con mi dinero imaginario, ya ves.



ataraxio dijo:


> Si tu tienes un móvil barato , y renuncias a todas las prestaciones del útimo modelo pudiendo pagarlo, simplemente eres subnormal, porque a diferencia de un coche de 300.000 euros con el que no podrás correr a más de 120 por ninguna carretera, con un SAMSUNG NOTE 9, por un precio ridículo para tu bolsillo, tendrás experiencias increíbles que ni sospechas porque prefieres no saber. Solo el estímulo que representa investigar con el nuevo modelo, merece la pena la inversión, porque te espabila tu cerebro que lleva anquilosado años.



Ya claro, y tú puedes comprarte un consolador tamaño gigante y tener experiencias que ni te imaginarías.

¿No entiendes que ni me interesa un movil de alta gama ni un coche de alta gama por muchas "superexperiencias" que me puedan proporcionar?

Eso si, a ver si la siguiente información te hace que me sigas llamando rácano: Soy motero. Moto nueva de gran cilindrada. Casco Arai para unas cosas y Shoei para otras. Ropa Dainese o Rev´it. ¿Crees que un racano se gastaría ese dineral en algo tan obviamente sobrevalorado?

No entiendes el dinero ni la gente con dinero...


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Feb 2019)

Interesante artículo al que yo añadiría en el titular : la gente feliz no necesita consumir, ni acaparar riqueza que no va a usar . 

"La gente feliz no necesita consumir", la brutal declaración del filósofo Serge Latouche

"La gente feliz no necesita consumir", la brutal declaración del filósofo Serge Latouche


Desde su punto de vista "vivimos fagotizados por la economía de la acumulación que conlleva a la frustración y a querer lo que no tenemos y ni necesitamos", lo cual, afirma, conduce a estados de infelicidad.

"Hemos detectado un aumento de suicidios en Francia en niños", agregó, para aludir más adelante a la concesión por parte de los bancos de créditos al consumo a personas sin sueldo y patrimonio como sucedió en Estados Unidos en el inicio de la crisis económica mundial. Para el profesor Latouche, "la gente feliz no suele consumir".


----------



## Sink Opero (3 Feb 2019)

Ahorrar no es ninguna estafa. Lo sería que te robaran tu dinero, sólo por dejar que te lo custodien.
Nadie tiene una bola de cristal. La gente "con cabeza" ahorra porque no sabe cuando le van a cerrar el grifo, es decir, si le van a despedir del trabajo. 
Yo creo que si todos supiéramos que vamos a recibir una cantidad fija todos los meses, con el 100% de seguridad, la gran mayoría se lo gastaría todo o casi todo (cada cual en proporción a esa renta).


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Feb 2019)

Sink Opero dijo:


> Ahorrar no es ninguna estafa. Lo sería que te robaran tu dinero, sólo por dejar que te lo custodien.
> Nadie tiene una bola de cristal. La gente "con cabeza" ahorra porque no sabe cuando le van a cerrar el grifo, es decir, si le van a despedir del trabajo.
> Yo creo que si todos supiéramos que vamos a recibir una cantidad fija todos los meses, con el 100% de seguridad, la gran mayoría se lo gastaría todo o casi todo (cada cual en proporción a esa renta).



Como tuvo el descaro de decirme el director de la sucursal bancaria a donde fui una vez más para negarme firmar ninguno de sus productos , dijo : 

- " nosotros no somos una caja fuerte , el dinero es para moverlo " 

Implícitamente me estaba diciendo que su trabajo consistía en quitarme el dinero a mi, eso si, haciendo creer que el culpable era yo .


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2019)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es posible que en su casa Trump tenga un móvil de oro de 100k euros,
> 
> 
> Yo me considero clase media, aunque en la media de sueldos de España yo estoy en el top 10%. Todos los meses, tras pagar todos los gastos, me sobran varios miles de euros.
> ...



te lo voy a explicar en términos arcaicos para que lo entiendas . 
Imagínate que tienes una secretaria que lleva muchos años pero que solo sabe escribir a máquina y poco más. Se niega a aprender y ponerse al día porque es incapaz de concentrarse aunque ella quisiera.

Imagínate que por el mismo sueldo tienes la posibilidad de contratar a una chica joven, con capacidad resolutiva , llena de energía y ganas de aprender , pero tu prefieres que se quede la vieja por aquello de más vale lo malo conocido. 

pues bien, si no tienes que pagarle indemnización a tu móvil viejo, ni siquiera hacerle una cena de despedida, empeñarse en no evolucionar, te pasaría igual que la secretaria vieja.


----------



## Soudla (4 Feb 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> te lo voy a explicar en términos arcaicos para que lo entiendas .
> Imagínate que tienes una secretaria que lleva muchos años pero que solo sabe escribir a máquina y poco más. Se niega a aprender y ponerse al día porque es incapaz de concentrarse aunque ella quisiera.
> 
> Imagínate que por el mismo sueldo tienes la posibilidad de contratar a una chica joven, con capacidad resolutiva , llena de energía y ganas de aprender , pero tu prefieres que se quede la vieja por aquello de más vale lo malo conocido.
> ...



a ver compañero, que a ti te guste el note 9 nos parece genial, y seguro que vale lo que cuesta, pero el otro forista, como te dice, se va de vacaciones donde quiere, se las paga a su madre, y se comprará la casa que quiere, el no te ha dicho que el dinero lo ahorra para morirse rico, si no que lo usa o usará para lo que él quiera, una cosa es tener mucho dinero y vivir como un desgraciado y morirte rico, eso no lo comparto, pero si puedes vivir con 2k, cobrando 5k, ahorrando 3k cada mes, si luego en 10 años te piyas tu chlaetito a toda teja, ahí tienes tu note9, otra cosa es ahorrar por ahorrar sin finalidad es lo que es mas enfermizo


----------



## Bill Gates (4 Feb 2019)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Feb 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> te lo voy a explicar en términos arcaicos para que lo entiendas .
> Imagínate que tienes una secretaria que lleva muchos años pero que solo sabe escribir a máquina y poco más. Se niega a aprender y ponerse al día porque es incapaz de concentrarse aunque ella quisiera.
> 
> Imagínate que por el mismo sueldo tienes la posibilidad de contratar a una chica joven, con capacidad resolutiva , llena de energía y ganas de aprender , pero tu prefieres que se quede la vieja por aquello de más vale lo malo conocido.
> ...



¿Empeñarme en no evolucionar? Dime una cosa que tú hagas en tu Samsung 9 que yo no pueda hacer yo en mi HP Spectre, o en mi Surface.

Aparte de jugar, explícame esas cosas tan productivas que haces y que te ayudan tanto a evolucionar.

Por cierto, mi ZTE no es cualquier ZTE tampoco. Es el Axon 7, por menos de 300 pavos tienes tu snapdragon a 2.15Ghz y tu pantalla de 5.5 pulgadas...y SIM dual, por cierto.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (4 Feb 2019)

tambien por estos lares Feministo???????????

no das abasto cabron


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2019)

Soudla dijo:


> a ver compañero, que a ti te guste el note 9 nos parece genial, y seguro que vale lo que cuesta, pero el otro forista, como te dice, se va de vacaciones donde quiere, se las paga a su madre, y se comprará la casa que quiere, el no te ha dicho que el dinero lo ahorra para morirse rico, si no que lo usa o usará para lo que él quiera, una cosa es tener mucho dinero y vivir como un desgraciado y morirte rico, eso no lo comparto, pero si puedes vivir con 2k, cobrando 5k, ahorrando 3k cada mes, si luego en 10 años te piyas tu chlaetito a toda teja, ahí tienes tu note9, otra cosa es ahorrar por ahorrar sin finalidad es lo que es mas enfermizo



privarte de móviles y de pequeñas cosas, para dejar quedar en herencia un chalezazo a alguien que bailará sobre tu tumba , es absurdo.
De hecho la casa que pagues con tu tiempo de vida, durará varias generaciones que ni se acordarán de tu nombre.


----------



## racional (4 Feb 2019)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> hay una inflación real brutal
> 
> desde el 2000 real es 130% y la oficial del 50%



Todo lo contrario, hay una deflación brutal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2019)

racional dijo:


> Todo lo contrario, hay una deflación brutal.



en unas cosas hay una inflación brutal y en otras una deflación. 
Lo que está claro es que quien tenía 10 millones de pesetas hace 20 años y no los ha tocado, se le han disuelto como azucarillo en el café.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Feb 2019)

Conceptron dijo:


> tambien por estos lares Feministo???????????
> 
> no das abasto cabron



Escribo en los temas que me llaman la atención o interesan. Tú si que vives en el foro, mamón.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (5 Feb 2019)

racional dijo:


> Todo lo contrario, hay una deflación brutal.



Eso para el que ya tenía vivienda y no quiere comprar otra claro. Para el resto es lo contrario.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2019 at 09:38 ----------

Yo necesito poco gasto para ser feliz, y cuando me doy caprichos no me siento mucho mejor tampoco. En cambio, cuando veo que cada vez tengo más ahorros es un subidón, un espejismo seguramente, porque me da cierta seguridad. Es un colchón contra la indigencia, y un aval para escupir a la cara a un jefe que se ponga chulo y no tener que pedir favores a nadie. Para mí ese es el verdadero valor del dinero: más libertad y más seguridad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Feb 2019)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Eso para el que ya tenía vivienda y no quiere comprar otra claro. Para el resto es lo contrario.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-feb-2019 at 09:38 ----------
> 
> Yo necesito poco gasto para ser feliz, y cuando me doy caprichos no me siento mucho mejor tampoco. En cambio, cuando veo que cada vez tengo más ahorros es un subidón, un espejismo seguramente, porque me da cierta seguridad. Es un colchón contra la indigencia, y un aval para escupir a la cara a un jefe que se ponga chulo y no tener que pedir favores a nadie. Para mí ese es el verdadero valor del dinero: más libertad y más seguridad.



NO !!!! porque nunca es suficiente, díselo a Amancio Ortega y similar que todavía siguen trabajando


----------



## Maxinquaye (5 Feb 2019)

Me parece que no ha sido acertado abrir un hilo asi en una seccion como esta.

Existe una gran diferencia entre el lumpenproletariado y los grandes inversores. Cuando eres pobre es imposible ahorrar, imposible, la cadena de montaje donde estas inmerso te imposibilita tener grandes esperanzas en una jubilacion mas o menos comoda.

Pertenecer al resto de los mortales es una inmensa mierda deprimente. Has de superar ese estatus y pocas oportunidades en la vida hay para hacerlo. Las probabilidades de que termines como un Pepe Perez cualquiera son muy grandes frente a la posibilidad de convertirte en ALGUIEN.

Las posibilidades son muy pequeñas, pero ahi estan, esperando a que las aproveches si no se las llevara otro, esto es asi, si te duermes te duermes para siempre.

Pero tambien es una cuestion de mentalidad. Muchas veces no basta con desearlo, a veces incluso hay que esperar y esperar hasta que se aparece esa oportunidad ¿que vas a hacer si no? Pero una vez que empiezas esa aventura no puedes dejarla. No te vas a hacer rico de la noche a la mañana, hay mucho trabajo que hacer y sobretodo ser resistente y resiliente, porque al final llega y casi es mejor eso que estar sentado de brazos cruzados. Entre las dos situaciones compensa mas el currarselo.

Al final todo compensa y sera mucho mejor que remar para un estado lleno de golfos degenerados que te exprimen. Por eso no es lo mismo ahorrar siendo un lumpen que siendo un inversor o en el transito a serlo.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2019)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Cuando eres pobre es imposible ahorrar, imposible, la cadena de montaje donde estas inmerso te imposibilita tener grandes esperanzas en una jubilacion mas o menos comoda.
> 
> .......



Si vas por ejemplo a Arabia Saudí y ves que todo gira en torno el islam , que la gente reza a todas horas , va a la mezquita , cumple rituales absurdos, creencias irracionales, te encuentras entre la perplejidad y la incredulidad porque supones que la gente no puede ser tan tonta. 

Pues bien. Nuestro entorno social, está lleno de versículos igual de absurdos, conceptos y dogmas que en vez del paraíso eterno. que ya no cuela, ahora se enfocan a la jubilación y el paraíso en la tierra. 

Una de las falacias más enormes que he oído últimamente , fue el anuncio de una entidad bancaria que decía algo así " no pierdas calidad de vida en tu jubilación " , pero pedazo de imbécil, si te has pasado tu tiempo de vida trabajando como un esclavo , corriendo de un lado para otro , haciendo bobadas mecánicas y rutinarias que no te han aportado nada como persona. ¿ a qué calidad de vida se refieren ?

las entidades bancarias, son instrumentos e instituciones creadas por el sistema para sacarle el dinero a la gente y evitar que lo guarde debajo del colchón. 
Una gran parte del excedente que han acumulado muchas personas, nadie lo reclama porque no tienen herederos. 
Su vida ha sido únicamente generar y producir para otros puesto que ellos han muerto sin usarlo. 
Vivir mi JubilaciÃ³n | Caixa Futuro

Los bancos conocen perfectamente los resortes de la conducta humana . 
Todos los animales son oportunistas, el humano es el que más , pues es extremadamente calculador hasta en las nimiedades . Precisamente ahí está la trampa, hacer creer al ingenuo que sabe más que ellos .

Lo mejor que te puede pasar en la jubilación es no hacer nada , y para eso ,no es necesario pasarse toda la vida trabajando.


----------



## Radd19 (14 Feb 2019)

Interesante hilo. Pienso que lo ideal es tener un equilibrio entre vivir y disfrutar del presente y hacer previsiones cara al futuro. Parece fácil pero en la práctica es más complicado, porque la vida se va complicando con los años.


----------



## Sendai (15 Feb 2019)

Ahorrar no es más que almacenar riqueza sobrante para el momento en el que te haga falta. Dicho esto, hay formas de almacenar esa riqueza muy poco eficientes.

Las cuestiones a observar siempre son las mismas:

Necesitas tener ese excedente primero, sacarlo a costa de miserias vitales no es buen plan
Necesitas una forma eficiente de ahorrar, meterlo debajo del colchón no es buen plan


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Feb 2019)

PocoTú dijo:


> Explicame, con mejor educacion, si te es posible, si se puede vivir sin recursos, de donde se obtienen, y si una vez obtenidos hay o no que administrarlos.
> 
> Explicame como afecta el consumo a tus recursos, y si eso te resta o no capacidad.
> 
> ...



Solo necesitamos comer. A lo largo de la historia muchos eruditos han decidido voluntariamente una vida de pobreza, aún teniendo mucha capacidad de generar riqueza.
Por otra parte los tacaños extremos en nada se diferencian de un pobre, pues viven mucho peor, limitando sus gastos pero al mismo tiempo estar preocupado por las ganancias. 
¿ cuánto se necesita para vivir ? pues depende de cada uno. Lo que no tiene sentido es que dediques tu vida a acumular riqueza que no se va a tener tiempo de usar. 

si el tiempo es dinero, si te sobra el tiempo, te sobra el dinero.


----------



## PocoTú (17 Feb 2019)

El tiempo sin recursos es un tiempo limitado a ese condicionante.

No ser el mas rico del cementerio, ok. Pero los lunes al sol, tampoco.

Aun siendo creyente, aun siendo habil, reciclador y autonomo, en el mundo de hoy, donde la fruta crece en el super, y las tejas te las sirven a precio de plutonio, nuestra mentira de libertad escogida, pasa por sostener y salvaguardar unos minimos recursos.

Hasta este aparato desde el que escribo, es comprado.

Aunque pudieramos pasar sin el. Y ocasionalmemte, pasemos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2019)

considero que morir, habiendo prescindido de muchos deseos, teniendo recursos, y dejando la herencia para que otros la gasten, es un fracaso vital. 
Si mueres con deudas, habrás ganado la partida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2019)

Te saltas un dato fundamental : 
EL FUTURO NO EXISTE 





Tu futuro personal, nadie lo puede adivinar, pero no es difícil ver claramente el futuro de la sociedad : 
Todo tu esfuerzo de vida, todo lo que hayas trabajado para pagar la hipoteca, todos los pisos que dejes pagados y dinero en el banco, será entregado por un gobierno marxista a las minorías pobres hasta que sean mayoría. Es decir a familias musulmanas con 6 hijos, porque tu has pasado tu tiempo de vida trabajando sin parar para acumular un dinero del que no has disfrutado. No has vivido la emoción de tener tus bebés en brazos, disfrutar de su crecimiento y evolución, de jugar con ellos , comer todos juntos en casa, jugar por la playa y la montaña, porque te has pasado la vida estresado pensando en las deudas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Feb 2019)

Daniel Norris, el deportista millonario que decidió vivir como una persona pobre


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Mar 2019)

Matthieu Ricard sobre los hábitos de la felicidad


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (14 Mar 2019)

La deflación en un sistema monetario FIAT no existe  No hay nada que pueda tener menos valor que un papelito pintado que no vale nada. Otra cosa es que te lo creas.


----------



## veismuler (14 Mar 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Matthieu Ricard sobre los hábitos de la felicidad



Gracias ataraxio por subir el post de vez en cuando..


----------



## S. GOKU (14 Mar 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Te saltas un dato fundamental :
> EL FUTURO NO EXISTE
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 86427
> ...



+10000000

En la vida el dinero es importante. Pero no es lo mas importante. Simplemente es un medio para conseguir cosas. La mejor inversion es elegir bien las perdonas a las que le dedicas tu tiempo y amor


----------



## S. GOKU (14 Mar 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Daniel Norris, el deportista millonario que decidió vivir como una persona pobre



Interesante experimento. Mas de uno deberia probarlo unos mesecillos. Y ojo que me incluyo yo tb.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Mar 2019)

El caballo que tira del carro necesita dinero para cambiar las ruedas, las riendas, las herraduras, el antifaz, pagar un establo, la comida , el agua ....


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (14 Mar 2019)

Que no es posible. Bajo el sistema FIAT, hablar de deflación es seguir pensando en términos de patrón oro. 

Ataraxio lleva razón en parte de lo que dice. El dinero FIAT se erosiona constantemente por la inflación y encima mo es ni siquiera un activo, es deuda pura y dura. 

Ahorrar deuda no tiene sentido y ahorrar un valor que se inflaciona constantemente no tiene sentido. 

Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con que te tengas que gastar todo lo que tengas. En una dictadura $ocialista, te quedas sin trabajo y sin un colchón lo pierdes todo a base de impuestos confiscatorios. O tienes papelitos pintados almacenado según sus reglas mongólicas o te lo quitan todo.


----------



## das kind (14 Mar 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> No se han llevado el dinero consigo porque no es posible, pero conozco casos de viejos ricos y tacaños que SIN TENER A NADIE A QUIEN DEJAR LA HERENCIA , vivieron igualmente como miserables .




Precisamente ese caso lo tengo yo ahora con unas personas con las que tengo que hacer un trato: son dos solteronas ya bastante mayores, sin hijos, que viven juntas de un modo miserable, y con varias propiedades que heredaron y que no tienen ni idea de gestionar.

Pues bien, les acaban de hacer varias ofertas para comprarles una de esas propiedades y han dicho que no, que no quieren vender (lo que a mí me ha venido de perlas, porque se la queremos alquilar), que "el que vende se queda sin nada". Pero joder, que pasado mañana os vais a ir al puto hoyo y no os vais a poder llevar nada, disfrutad un poco lo que os ha dado la vida, que encima no tenéis a quién dejárselo... hasta que te das cuenta de que hay gente cuya felicidad es ésa: tener propiedades y dinero en el banco, supongo que por ese temor heredado a "quedarse sin nada".


----------



## Ryder (15 Mar 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Daniel Norris, el deportista millonario que decidió vivir como una persona pobre



En el articulo no especifica que intencion tiene de hacer con el dinero.. Y ese es un detalle importante... Ya que no es lo mismo donarlo que tenerlo guardado en sus productos bancarios


----------



## ekamali (15 Mar 2019)

Además de lo que ya te han dicho de que no sabes cuánto vas a vivir, también puede valorarse el tema de los herederos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2019)

ekamali dijo:


> Además de lo que ya te han dicho de que no sabes cuánto vas a vivir, también puede valorarse el tema de los herederos.



y dale con los herederos. Conozco a gente con hijos que no los deshereda porque no puede, y si pudiese llevaría todas sus riquezas como los faraones de Egipto.
Por otra parte las personas más extremadamente tacañas que conozco, son viejos sin hijos.


----------



## workforfood (15 Mar 2019)

La acumulación de dinero por acumular los tacaños experimentan el mismo placer que las anoréxicas la privación de comida. Otra cosa sería gente que no por tener más dinero va a consumir más pero no son tacaños mezquinos, gastan lo normal pero ingresan mucho más de lo que gastan esta gente su dinero se lo gastará hacienda o sus herederos. Al final lo acumulado o lo gastas tú o lo gastará otro por ti.


----------



## workforfood (15 Mar 2019)

Esos viejos sin hijos experimentan placer de consumir lo menos posible si dices que deje de ir al comedor social para ahorrarse unos euros en comida y que tire de su cuenta de 100.000 € en el banco, es quitarles la satisfacción que tienen de no gastar un €. Pero como ya he dicho ese dinero se lo quedará el estado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2019)

workforfood dijo:


> Esos viejos sin hijos experimentan placer de consumir lo menos posible si dices que deje de ir al comedor social para ahorrarse unos euros en comida y que tire de su cuenta de 100.000 € en el banco, es quitarles la satisfacción que tienen de no gastar un €. Pero como ya he dicho ese dinero se lo quedará el estado.



un estado marxista que se lo entregará a familias musulmanas con 6 hijos


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2019)




----------



## drstrangelove (17 Mar 2019)

A mí ahorrar e invertir compulsivamente no me ha quitado de trabajar (de momento, aunque ya me falta poco), pero me ha permitido reorientar mi carrera hacia trabajos más lucrativos sin traumas ni miedo al cambio. Esa es la principal ventaja del ahorro, el coste de oportunidad de poder estar en el sitio y el momento adecuados, cuando otros están atados por deudas o consumismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2019)

drstrangelove dijo:


> A mí ahorrar e invertir compulsivamente no me ha quitado de trabajar (de momento, aunque ya me falta poco), pero me ha permitido reorientar mi carrera hacia trabajos más lucrativos sin traumas ni miedo al cambio. Esa es la principal ventaja del ahorro, el coste de oportunidad de poder estar en el sitio y el momento adecuados, cuando otros están atados por deudas o consumismo.



Olvídate de que la razón de trabajar sea la obtención del dinero. 
LA AVARICIA NO TIENE LÍMITES 

Ni Amancio Ortega, ni el difunto Emilio Botín dejaron de trabajar ni un solo día de su vida.
Es más Don Emilio se levantaba a las 6 de la mañana , Hora en la que se acuestan la mayoría de los NINIS, de jueves a lunes .


----------



## chortinator (18 Mar 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> El ser humano necesita pocas cosas : poca comida, un sitio donde dormir, y un pequeño grupo social compuesto por su pareja y 4 amigos para ser plenamente feliz. Lo demás es ingeniería social.
> Millones de generaciones anteriores han vivido mucho mejor que nosotros sin tener tanto miedo.
> Es absurdo vivir una vida miserable trabajando sin parar, con la meta de tener una vejez " confortable " . Es absurdo " adquirir " un piso en el que nunca estás, porque tienes la vida HIPOTECADA , para pagar esas 4 paredes.
> No son los negros los que pagarán nuestras pensiones ; somos nosotros los que estamos pagando a costa de esclavizar nuestra aventura de vivir, las multimillonarias pensiones de quien nos esclaviza.




Tienes razon, pero icluso para esas cuatro cosas tienes que tener pasta, a no ser que seas un refugee o moronegro que te lo dan gratis


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2019)

Pedazo de subnormal, En el momento que dejes de pagar tu enorme hipoteca, el banco la ejecutará y con ella a ti y a tu familia. 
Todo lo que hayas amortizado , la mayoría intereses, se disipará en el limbo , y se venderá tu ex piso por una ínfima cantidad de la que debes. 
Y SEGUIRÁS HIPOTECADO EL RESTO DE TU PUTA VIDA Y SIN SITIO DONDE VIVIR. Con la obligación de seguir pagando esa deuda a cambio de nada. 

No me des las gracias, con que te mueras del susto me quedo a gusto.


----------



## kaoporrex (18 Mar 2019)

Ahorrar es una estufa... con la que calentarse los días fríos. Está claro que algunos viven según sus circunstancias e intentan explicar la vida en base a su experiencia. Hay un dicho que dice que para un martillo todos los problemas son clavos. Para alguien sin aspiraciones, sin porvenir, sin nada...esta claro que lo mejor es creer que si anulas el deseo este desaparece....¿Si? No las quiero que están verdes...


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2019)

si la pregunta es 
¿ todo esto de las hipotecas de 50 millones de pesetas por 4 paredes, que es lo que realmente cuesta un edificio entero , ha sido una estafa piramidal orquestada por intereses extranjeros con la complicidad de políticos nacionales traidores , CON EL FIN DE ESCLAVIZAR A LAS PERSONAS Y ARRUINAR A LA NACIÓN ? 
SI


----------



## KFJKLL (18 Mar 2019)

El dinero es para gastarlo sino no existiria. Pero en el sistema de horas de valor el dinero es tiempo de la hora.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Mar 2019)

Hay que ahorrar, para el día de mañana. Yo hago caso de mis abuelos, no del márqueting consumista.

De vez en cuando un caprichillo, y alimentarse bien.

Pero viajecitos cada dos por tres, ropa de marca (mirad, soy un manirroto!!) Y demás, pues NO. Que todos estos que hablan de que ahorrar y guardar dinero, es de tontos, son luego los mismos que tienen que andar haciendo malabares y tirando de CRÉDITO o PRÉSTAMOS (Cofidis, etc...) cuando les sale un imprevisto: se les rompe la lavadora y no tienen 300 euros para cambiarla, tienen que pagar el dentista a plazo que les a puesto una funda por 200 euros, por que no tienen nada ahorrado, eso sí, van por pa calle con sus bambas Nike de 100 euros, su iphone de 700 euros, y se fué ese mes de postureo a Berlín tres días, con sus amigotes, mientras su mujer le ponía los cuernos en su casa.

Payasos y payasas así los hay a millares.



A tomar por culo manirrotos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2019)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Hay que ahorrar, para el día de mañana. Yo hago caso de mis abuelos, no del márqueting consumista.
> 
> De vez en cuando un caprichillo, y alimentarse bien.
> 
> ...



yo no he pedido un crédito en la vida . Nunca he recibido dinero de nadie, ni siquiera ayuda de mis padres y desde niño anduve sobrado, porque solo gasté una parte y guardé otra parte. 
El problema es cuando la parte que guardas es un excedente demasiado grande para tus expectativas , o si por el éxito de tu forma de conseguir dinero, te olvidas de gastarlo.


----------



## Mr. Dividendo (18 Mar 2019)

Asegurar tu futuro económicamente es como una cama, te permite dormir por las noches. Vives mejor, y te desarrollas como persona. Es así.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2019)

Es muy razonable lo que dices a la hora de comprarse cualquier otro producto como un coche, una nevera, un ordenador y cualquier cachivache tecnológico que mejore tu vida , incluso cualquier herramienta necesaria para el desempeño de una profesión. 
Lo que no tengo claro es jugar al especulador con cuadros de arte, joyas o pisos, puesto que como deberías saber, los 50 millones de pesetas que se paga por un piso actualmente, ese mismo piso en el FRANQUISMO, cuando se construyó hace 50 años costó dos millones de pesetas , y es tan ridículo pagar ese dinero de más, como pagar por un coche viejo o un ordenador de segunda mano , más de lo que costó. 

Aún en el remoto caso que se acabase el cemento y los ladrillos en el planeta tierra y solo se pudiese construir con lingotes de oro, que tu pases tu tiempo de vida trabajando como un esclavo para dejarle un enorme beneficio a otras personas que bailarán sobre tu tumba es completamente absurdo.


----------



## Trilerotrolero (19 Mar 2019)

Para que la inflación no afecte a mi dinero me exclavizo endeudandome a L/P y pagando el doble del precio en carga financiera.. very smart!

También puedes "disfrutar" alquilando y sin esperar 20 años, ni endeudandote por 20 años. Al final que otro disfrute tiene una casa que su uso?.


----------



## morethanafeeling (19 Mar 2019)

Trilerotrolero dijo:


> También puedes "disfrutar" alquilando y sin esperar 20 años, ni endeudandote por 20 años. Al final que otro disfrute tiene una casa que su uso?.



Vivir de alquiler es la única opción que el sistema ha dejado a los pobres y te lo venden como si fuera algo bueno. Lo peor es que algunos tontos se lo creen y aplauden con las orejas el no tener acceso a una vivienda en propiedad. La propaganda del sistema funciona bien.

Toda la vida una persona se ha podido comprar una vivienda y llegar a la vejez con la tranquilidad de tener su cobijo seguro y poder dedicar toda su pensión a vivir medianamente bien. Como va a ser eso igual a dejarse una fortuna en alquiler durante toda la vida y vivir siempre con la incertidumbre de no saber si las cosas te irán bien para seguir pagando alquiler durante tu vejez. 

Que fácil es engañar a los tontos, seguid poniendo el culo, que al sistema ya le va bien para seguir apretándoos las tuercas.


----------



## Trilerotrolero (19 Mar 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Vivir de alquiler es la única opción que el sistema ha dejado a los pobres y te lo venden como si fuera algo bueno. Lo peor es que algunos tontos se lo creen y aplauden con las orejas el no tener acceso a una vivienda en propiedad. La propaganda del sistema funciona bien.
> 
> Toda la vida una persona se ha podido comprar una vivienda y llegar a la vejez con la tranquilidad de tener su cobijo seguro y poder dedicar toda su pensión a vivir medianamente bien. Como va a ser eso igual a dejarse una fortuna en alquiler durante toda la vida y vivir siempre con la incertidumbre de no saber si las cosas te irán bien para seguir pagando alquiler durante tu vejez.
> 
> Que fácil es engañar a los tontos, seguid poniendo el culo, que al sistema ya le va bien para seguir apretándoos las tuercas.



Vaya, uno de esos que ha leído artículos conspiranóicos por ahí y sin pudor alguno los hace suyos como si no hubiera mañana.

No cree, aprendiz de brujo, que es una gilipollez catalogar a las personas como tontas o listas por su predisposición/aversión a la compra/arriendo de su viviendo principal?. ¿No es, por otra parte, un despropósito esta última conspiración de que el gobierno trate la proletarización la sociedad a tra´ves del arriendo... que coño sentido tiene?..., quitar clientes a sus amos del gran capital.

Lo de vivir acojonado con el riesgo si que es un modus vivendi de la ostia, y el metéroslo en el cerebro a fuego, seguro que no es una estrategia evidente del gran capital para que hagáis uso de sus poco abusivos productos que te atan, na... 20-30 años. La Vejez... ese ocaso al que dedicar mi presente que si no tu verás ....uhhh que acojone.

No te voy a explicar lo de siempre, porque es más libre el que puede cambiar de jaula cuando le salga del nabo y si has visto un cuadro de amortización de un préstamo hipotecario desglosando intereses... en más detalle, pero si que te voy a exponer ante el espejo, indicándote que con esa mierda-post que has lanzado basado en suposiciones gilipollescas que no explicas, y dándote todo el pábulo para tildar de tontos a la gente por la opción que tome, pareces un escombro humano que se arrastra cada día y al que solo le queda hacerse el "listo" en el anonimato de un foro.


----------



## workforfood (19 Mar 2019)

Pero que estamos en el s. XIX en una novela de Dickens donde la indigencia era estar condenado a morir temprano y muerto de hambre.
Hoy vivir en la indigencia es tener derecho a rentas de garantías de ingresos en Euskadi que es la que da más puedes sacarte unos 900 € de RGI y del alquiler mensuales, de poder comer en comedores sociales de ir a bancos de alimentos y de ropa, sanidad gratuita todo gratis y si no ingresas en prisión y que te mantenga el estado fulltime. Cuánto joven con mentalidad langostera, se leen aquí unos comentarios que ni la gente de las hurdes que emigraba en los 50 o 60 a Madrid se han visto. Vivir en la indigencia en España es vivir una vida subvencionada por el estado sin trabajar, cosa que tampoco queréis dejar de trabajar porque estáis pagando una hipoteca una condena mayor que estar en prisión.


----------



## workforfood (19 Mar 2019)

Muchos indigentes como los llamáis tienen un vida de viajes en cualquier mes del año y de tocarse el nabo 24 horas al día, todo se lo paga el estado y cáritas, mientras se emporran en el parque con el dinero de tus impuestos, tú te estás matando a trabajar para pagar la hipoteca e impuestos.


----------



## uberales (19 Mar 2019)

Fuera de España, Italia que es por donde más me muevo, se puede comprar en supermercados. Ojalá en nuestra nación fuera posible.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (19 Mar 2019)

Para mi tiene valor ahorrar e invertir. Tener por ejemplo 100k invertidos, te puede dar unos rendimientos anuales del 5%, ya son 5,000€ que vienen de perlas en caso de que vengan mal dadas, te sirven para pagarte una habitacion o comer durante varios meses durante ese año, nunca sabes lo que te va a deparar la vida.

No cuesta tanto apartar 150 o 200€ mensuales e invertirlos, en cosa de 20 años se llega a los 100k casi sin sentir y a partir de ahi el dinero empieza a crecer fuerte por el interes compuesto. Y ademas no tienes que ser Buffett, con indexarlo ya vas a tener unos rendimientos bastante decentes con 0 esfuerzo de análisis.

Y si la vida te va bien hasta el final, pues tendras 300 o 400k que les puede facilitar la vida a tus hijos muchisimo o evitar que pasen calamidades.

Y ademas creo que el OP parte de una tesis erronea, el gastar más dinero no te hace necesariamente más feliz. A mi me hace más feliz gastarme 20€ en un libro que me interese, que no 900€ en el ultimo modelo de telefono movil. Los mejores placers de la vida cuestan muy poco, casi todo lo demás es veneno para la mente y el alma.

Este foro mismo vale más para mi que 10 Iphones, y me cuesta 0€ forear aquí.


----------



## barborico (19 Mar 2019)

Toma ataraxio, mascadito, así no puedes escupirlo:


----------



## Trilerotrolero (19 Mar 2019)

El Valor de una vivienda es relativo (de dos viviendas ya es otra cosa), dado que como bien de primera necesidad, y si te deshaces de él, tienes que comprar otro. Que tendrás plusvalía... seguro, que la plusvalía se la comerá la nueva residencia... probable. De todas formas, la idea que transmitía es que es una gilipollez pensar que eres más listo por comprar y no alquilar. Es sencillamente una opción más y a cada cual le va según sus inquietudes, muxaxo... basta de lo mío es lo bueno y los demás sois tontos... eso es tu ego jugándotela.

Cierto que la coyuntura ha sido favorable... ¿pero seguro que en 20-30 años no va a tornar a lo contrario?. Habrá que ver a vencimiento si es tan gratis (que sí, que la inflación reduce el endeudamiento y bla bla... pero atado has estado hasta que el precio mercado supera la deuda pendiente y a saber si no has tenido que pagar un riñón en intereses (o ves el futuro)).

Desde luego los precios no están ahora en un momento tan guay... tampoco los alquileres, también es cierto. Eso es porque es un mercado absurdo, donde cosas que son más viejas y no aportan ningún valor añadido crecen en su precio (por la imperfección de dicho mercado precisamente).

No se disfruta alquilando. El disfrute es el bien de uso... el cual se obtiene comprando y alquilando, de ambas maneras dos pues. compresión lectora, por favor. 

Lo de la moralina final... venga tío vete a sembrar habas al campo. Esa rigidez mental tiene que ser mala para la próstata. La generación futura tendrá que sacarse las castañas... y mal favor le harás si le das más de la cuenta...


----------



## morethanafeeling (19 Mar 2019)

Trilerotrolero dijo:


> Vaya, uno de esos que ha leído artículos conspiranóicos por ahí y sin pudor alguno los hace suyos como si no hubiera mañana.
> 
> No cree, aprendiz de brujo, que es una gilipollez catalogar a las personas como tontas o listas por su predisposición/aversión a la compra/arriendo de su viviendo principal?. ¿No es, por otra parte, un despropósito esta última conspiración de que el gobierno trate la proletarización la sociedad a tra´ves del arriendo... que coño sentido tiene?..., quitar clientes a sus amos del gran capital.
> 
> ...



Jajaja ¿conspiraciones? ¿en que planeta vives? Te he explicado la cruda realidad. Hace 30 años te comprabas una vivienda y con una sola nómina la pagabas en diez años. Luego dedicabas otros diez a ahorrar y tenías una segunda vivienda a donde poder irte de vacaciones. Ahora necesitas dos personas trabajando para comprar un piso y pagarlo a 30 años, y si estás solo o la pareja gana poco... a vivir de alquiler. Toda la vida pagándole la vivienda a otro y con la incertidumbre de no saber hasta cuanto tiempo podrás seguir pagando. Y a ti eso te parece una ventaja  pobre diablo.

Tienes la soberbia del muerto de hambre. En lugar de indignarte por como nos han destrozado, especulando con bienes de primera necesidad como la vivienda y hundiendo nuestros sueldos, te sale la dignidad del tonto y gritas "pero si no tener nada es lo mejoooor". Eres el esclavo perfecto, en serio.

En lugar de alegrarte por los que todavía con mucho esfuerzo pueden permitirse tener una vivienda, que es al mismo tiempo su vivienda, su hucha y su plan de pensiones... te sale la soberbia del muerto de hambre y te haces creer a ti mismo que lo que mola es pagar para nunca tener nada, y que quien quiere aspirar a algo más es que es gilipollas. Macho, como puede haber gente tan ciega a estas alturas... normal que se rían de nosotros. Me quedo de piedra viendo a gente que todavía vive en el mundo de la piruleta ¡espabila!


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Toma ataraxio, mascadito, así no puedes escupirlo:



Siento no poder acabar de ver el rollo de los cupones, además de una falacia es un inaguantable. 
Es más fácil que todo eso. 
Aquí solo hubo un plan especulativo , un ataque a la economía de países como España para robar el dinero = vida laboral = esclavitud, a millones de personas.
 El dinero real no son bolívares con muchos ceros. Es gente detrás que se levanta a las 7 de la mañana para dejar su vida currando y pagar sus deudas. 
El mercado y la competencia regula el precio de un ordenador, de un móvil , de un coche...
pero EL PRECIO DE LA VIVIENDA, HA SIDO MANIPULADO COMO EL PRECIO DEL ORO O LOS DIAMANTES, sin que hubiese ningún motivo real para ese coste nada más que el ansia de ganancia de los estafadores con la complicidad de políticos traidores o ingenuos. 
Después de la segunda guerra mundial, ciudades enteras fueron reconstruidas en pocos años. 
De lo que se trata es de poner a la gente a trabajar a través de enormes deudas


----------



## Trilerotrolero (19 Mar 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Jajaja ¿conspiraciones? ¿en que planeta vives? Te he explicado la cruda realidad. Hace 30 años te comprabas una vivienda y con una sola nómina la pagabas en diez años. Luego dedicabas otros diez a ahorrar y tenías una segunda vivienda a donde poder irte de vacaciones. Ahora necesitas dos personas trabajando para comprar un piso y pagarlo a 30 años, y si estás solo o la pareja gana poco... a vivir de alquiler. Toda la vida pagándole la vivienda a otro y con la incertidumbre de no saber hasta cuanto tiempo podrás seguir pagando. Y a ti eso te parece una ventaja  pobre diablo.
> 
> Tienes la soberbia del muerto de hambre. En lugar de indignarte por como nos han destrozado, especulando con bienes de primera necesidad como la vivienda y hundiendo nuestros sueldos, te sale la dignidad del tonto y gritas "pero si no tener nada es lo mejoooor". Eres el esclavo perfecto, en serio.
> 
> En lugar de alegrarte por los que todavía con mucho esfuerzo pueden permitirse tener una vivienda, que es al mismo tiempo su vivienda, su hucha y su plan de pensiones... te sale la soberbia del muerto de hambre y te haces creer a ti mismo que lo que mola es pagar para nunca tener nada, y que quien quiere aspirar a algo más es que es gilipollas. Macho, como puede haber gente tan ciega a estas alturas... normal que se rían de nosotros. Me quedo de piedra viendo a gente que todavía vive en el mundo de la piruleta ¡espabila!



Joder eres supertonto. Casi que mulaa tiene cierta carga argumental, pero tú... que cretino eres. No pierdo un segundo contigo.

Alegrarme, indignarme... pero que eres? una adolescente con la regla?


----------



## Trilerotrolero (19 Mar 2019)

No envidio a los Rockefeller, pero no creo que su caso tenga nada que ver con los curritos (sin animo despectivo) españoles que se hipotecan en nuestra España. Desde luego en el SXXI tienen vedado ascender a cualquier nivel, ni lejano, al que comentas. Lo cierto es que no tengo muy desarrollada la idea de estirpe, pero si tu la tienes, me parece perfecto y respetable... como comentas, en cualquier momento puede llegar un malcriado y dilapidarlo todo, o no.

Mis descendientes, si los tengo, espero aportarles otras cosas más allá de objetos, de ahí a causar perjuicios económicos ... Yo de momento no he recurrido ni he necesitado acudir a los bienes amasados por mi parentela, y ya he superdo el 50% de la barra de la vida.

Conozco muxos castañazos en la compra-venta de viviendas para que no vea tan claro el largo plazo. Ya sabes entorno cambiante. Aunque eso no implica que comprar una casa sea malo, ni lo crítique, sólo he expuesto los contras... que existen... como lo existen en alquilar. A mi comprar, no me convence.

La vida pasa a toda ostia y en un pispas estás muerto. Si me hablas de provisión para contingencias futuras, bueno, cada uno verá. Yo no gasto ni un duro en seguros (ya lo hace el propietario de mi casa, de mi coche, de mi móvil, de mi pórtatil,... que no soy yo.. sabes la de pasta suelta que te deja a fin de mes eso) y de momento en media vida laboral, creo que ya tengo para pagar mi alquiler de la vejez, pero tampoco me preocupa... confió en mi cuando sea yayo.


----------



## barborico (19 Mar 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Es gente detrás que se levanta a las 7 de la mañana para dejar su vida currando y pagar sus deudas.



Porque hay otras personas o empresas que demandan esos servicios. ¿Y?

Así que piensas todo el mundo es como tú, cuando tenga suficiente dinero para vivir decidirá dejar de trabajar, ¿verdad?
No existe nadie que le guste lo que hace y por tanto para él no sea un trabajo, ¿verdad? Y si dice que existe, es un pobre desgraciado, ¿verdad?

No sé, quizás se endeuden porque el dinero vale menos conforme pase el tiempo y por tanto, es de tontos no hacerlo. Ser racional lo llaman.
O porque le bombardean desde todos los ámbitos con que "los precios suben""compra ahora que luego no podrás" etc...

¿verdad?

Y no te niego que los mercados no se manipulen. Lo que te niego categóricamente es que "la gente" no tenga culpa DE NADA, que es lo que sugieres con tu respuesta.

La inflación monetaria es la que permite este desajuste brutal y global. El dinero debería ser neutral, no arbitrariamente manipulado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Porque hay otras personas o empresas que demandan esos servicios. ¿Y?
> 
> Así que piensas todo el mundo es como tú, cuando tenga suficiente dinero para vivir decidirá dejar de trabajar, ¿verdad?
> No existe nadie que le guste lo que hace y por tanto para él no sea un trabajo, ¿verdad? Y si dice que existe, es un pobre desgraciado, ¿verdad?
> ...



No te has enterado de nada, precisamente el post va de que 
-NO TIENE NADA QUE VER LA CANTIDAD DE DINERO ACUMULADO CON LA CANTIDAD DE DINERO QUE UNA PERSONA GASTA.
-NO TIENE NADA QUE VER EL TIEMPO Y ESFUERZO QUE DEDICA UNA PERSONA EN OBTENER MÁS DINERO, CON SUS NECESIDADES REALES.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2019)




----------



## barborico (19 Mar 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> No te has enterado de nada, precisamente el post va de que
> -NO TIENE NADA QUE VER LA CANTIDAD DE DINERO ACUMULADO CON LA CANTIDAD DE DINERO QUE UNA PERSONA GASTA.
> -NO TIENE NADA QUE VER EL TIEMPO Y ESFUERZO QUE DEDICA UNA PERSONA EN OBTENER MÁS DINERO, CON SUS NECESIDADES REALES.



Muy bien, venga, ahora averigua porqué.

Te sigo negando categóricamente que "la gente" no tenga culpa DE NADA, que es lo que sugieres con tu respuesta.

*La inflación monetaria es la que permite este desajuste brutal y global. El dinero debería ser neutral, no arbitrariamente manipulado.*


----------



## barborico (19 Mar 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 92099



Pobre desgraciado el que solo vea los billetes/trabajo/bienes materiales y se olvide de mirar el resto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Muy bien, venga, ahora averigua porqué.



Ya lo dije. Es una enfermedad mental como LA ANOREXIA : pudiendo comer no come, pudiendo gastar no gasta.
" el síndrome del hamster " estos animalitos que viven en estepas áridas , evolucionaron para acumular semillas en épocas que estas son abundantes para poder alimentarse en otras épocas de sequía . Cuando casualmente tienen acceso a mucha cantidad de semillas llega a acumular enormes depósitos que tendrían que vivir 4 vidas para poder consumirlas. Su mecanismo es acumular sin fin y no son conscientes de sus excesos.


----------



## barborico (19 Mar 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Ya lo dije. Es una enfermedad mental como LA ANOREXIA : pudiendo comer no come, pudiendo gastar no gasta.
> " el síndrome del hamster " estos animalitos que viven en estepas áridas , evolucionaron para acumular semillas en épocas que estas son abundantes para poder alimentarse en otras épocas de sequía . Cuando casualmente tienen acceso a mucha cantidad de semillas llega a acumular enormes depósitos que tendrían que vivir 4 vidas para poder consumirlas. Su mecanismo es acumular sin fin y no son conscientes de sus excesos.



Efectivamente, y haciendo eso son libres. Dejan de depender de su entorno para sobrevivir (al menos temporalmente).

Lo mismo aplica en el caso del dinero. Dinero del de verdad, no el del monopoly que obligan a usar.

*Si el dinero no es escogido por el mercado NO ES DINERO.* No es lo mismo escoger que "escoger porque no hay más remedio".


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Efectivamente, y haciendo eso son libres. Dejan de depender de su entorno para sobrevivir (al menos temporalmente).
> 
> Lo mismo aplica en el caso del dinero. Dinero del de verdad, no el del monopoly que obligan a usar.
> 
> *Si el dinero no es escogido por el mercado NO ES DINERO.* No es lo mismo escoger que "escoger porque no hay más remedio".



los tacaños viven como pobres de solemnidad . De hecho suelen restringirse mucho más que las personas endeudadas que les da todo igual. 
en tu ecuación no tienes en cuenta un dato fundamental. 
Nada te garantiza que sigas vivo dentro de 6 meses.


----------



## Ryder (19 Mar 2019)

Yo soy totalmente fan de estos hilos que crea ataraxio y sus opiniones sobre el ahorro...

En mi caso personal tengo ahorrados cien mil euros aproximadamente... Que no tengo ni idea de en que gastar hoy dia... Pero lo que si que tengo claro es que me voy a dejar de esforzar despues de estar toda la vida repartiendo paquetes explotadisimo....

Sin mujer ni hijos (ni tengo ni se les espera ya) y ademas habiendo sido bastante rechazado por las tias... Y habiendo llegado a los 40 años ya... Pues como que ya no quiero... Me siento mas integro y resistente a la soledad que hace unos años donde era muy dependiente emocional de las féminas y si una me hubiera cazado, facilmente me hubiera viogenizado, cosa que hoy dia no ...

No me queda mucho para salirme de la carrera de la rata, dejar de trabajar (cobrar incapacidad permanente (cojeo un poco de pierna derecha pero nada grave...) + alquileres varios) ... 600 + 500 aprox Unos 1100 euros mensuales...

Mi pregunta sigue siendo... Que hacer? ...


----------



## barborico (19 Mar 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> los tacaños viven como pobres de solemnidad . De hecho suelen restringirse mucho más que las personas endeudadas que les da todo igual.



Define tacaño, pobre de solemnidad y personas endeudadas. Y entonces sabré si lo que dices es cierto o solo una sartenada de prejuicios carentes de utilidad.



ataraxio dijo:


> en tu ecuación no tienes en cuenta un dato fundamental.
> Nada te garantiza que sigas vivo dentro de 6 meses.



Si, es cierto. La incertidumbre, como bien sabrás, es esencial y cosustancial a esta realidad. ¿Y? Eso no es una razón para no ahorrar.

No lo sabes al 100%. Pero al 99,9% sí.

Saber el futuro sería demasiado aburrido, todo sería "estático".


----------



## workforfood (19 Mar 2019)

Ahorrar sino tienes hijos es ser un poco gilipollas. Aunque todo el mundo conoce casos de gente que tiene hijos y suelen ser tacaños con su respectiva familia y no gastan más que lo mínimo comida y poco más, no suelen pagar nada. Pero al final da igual el saldo bancario y patrimonio se lo repartirá el estado o familiares que no has visto en tu vida. Y ahorrar siendo pobre lo es todavía más porque esa gente no puede cobrar ni salarios sociales por tener mucho dinero ahorrado y se pasa de la cuantía.


----------



## barborico (19 Mar 2019)

Ryder dijo:


> Mi pregunta sigue siendo... Que hacer? ...



Hay muchos casos como el tuyo. Al final no saben que hacer con su vida y vuelven a trabajar. Si no han sido muy idiotas (a-k-a fundirse el parné ataraxio style) aun les queda algún ahorro.


----------



## workforfood (19 Mar 2019)

Ryder dijo:


> En mi caso personal tengo ahorrados cien mil euros aproximadamente... Que no tengo ni idea de en que gastar hoy dia



Este un ejemplo del post una cantidad de dinero ahorrada descomunal y no sabe que hacer ni con el dinero que tiene, y además solo piensa en como sacar más dinero invalidez, alquileres? toda su vida ronda en como sacar más dinero y luego no sabe ni en qué gastarlo.


----------



## barborico (19 Mar 2019)

workforfood dijo:


> Ahorrar sino tienes hijos es ser un poco gilipollas. Aunque todo el mundo conoce casos de gente que tiene hijos y suelen ser tacaños con su respectiva familia y no gastan más que lo mínimo comida y poco más, no suelen pagar nada. Pero al final da igual el saldo bancario y patrimonio se lo repartirá el estado o familiares que no has visto en tu vida. Y ahorrar siendo pobre lo es todavía más porque esa gente no puede cobrar ni salarios sociales por tener mucho dinero ahorrado y se pasa de la cuantía.



Claro claro, el que no pide prestado y no se ata una bola de acero al pie, excepto si tiene hijos, es gilipollas.

Prefiero ser gilipollas a ser basura viva.

Y por basura me refiero a preferir el máximo beneficio sin fijarse en si beneficia al otro también.


----------



## barborico (19 Mar 2019)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero al final da igual



Entonces mejor suicidarse. Total es el destino al que te lleva el camino de la vida, ¿no?

Basura viva, lo que decía.


----------



## Ryder (19 Mar 2019)

workforfood dijo:


> Este un ejemplo del post una cantidad de dinero ahorrada descomunal y no sabe que hacer ni con el dinero que tiene, y además solo piensa en como sacar más dinero invalidez, alquileres? toda su vida ronda en como sacar más dinero y luego no sabe ni en qué gastarlo.



Te doy toda la razon... Pero con matices...
... El dinero de la invadilez ( pensionista por incapacidad permanente total)es mensualmente, independientemente de lo que sea rico o pobre o lo que sea... ademas la logre tras mucho sufrimiento y procedimientos judiciales... No me fue tan facil lograr algo que por derecho me pertenecia... es un dinero "automatico", mensual y pa siempre
alquiler lo tengo por un piso que heredé que no esta en la misma localidad que vivo... Pa q este parao, que este alquilao...

Si que es verdad... Que no se en que gastarlo y rl hecho de que con 40 años no haya formado una familia, aunque luego me hubieran viogenizado ... Me hace ver que es to pa mi... No ahora mismo pero dentro de poco tendré mucho tiempo libre y mucha soledad tambien

Con lo que comenta ataraxio que estoy de acuerdo con el quiero y estoy cambiando de mentalidad


----------



## workforfood (19 Mar 2019)

Ahorrar tiene sentido si lo haces porque quieres hacer algo con ese dinero sea comprar un piso, mantener una familia holgadamente, montar un negocio y tener mucha liquidez ahora ahorrar por ahorrar por si con 100.000 € no me llega para comprar garbanzos y lentejas cuando tenga 70 años no tiene sentido y eso creo que es lo que quiere decir el OP.


----------



## morethanafeeling (19 Mar 2019)

Trilerotrolero dijo:


> Joder eres supertonto. Casi que mulaa tiene cierta carga argumental, pero tú... que cretino eres. No pierdo un segundo contigo.
> 
> Alegrarme, indignarme... pero que eres? una adolescente con la regla?



Eso, eso, la táctica del avestruz. Que previsible eres.

Como se suele decir, es más fácil engañar a alguien que convencerlo de que ha sido engañado. La soberbia del muerto de hambre.

Sigue con las orejeras bien puestas y todo recto para adelante... directo al barranco. Eso de pensar... ¿para qué?


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2019)

Ryder dijo:


> Yo soy totalmente fan de estos hilos que crea ataraxio y sus opiniones sobre el ahorro...
> 
> En mi caso personal tengo ahorrados cien mil euros aproximadamente... Que no tengo ni idea de en que gastar hoy dia... Pero lo que si que tengo claro es que me voy a dejar de esforzar despues de estar toda la vida repartiendo paquetes explotadisimo....
> 
> ...



pues esa misma situación la viví yo. que no es por nada, pero tengo mucho más dinero ahorrado que tu, y es que para llegar a la sabiduría , uno tiene que ser cocinero antes que fraile.
En mi caso el dinero no fue tanto consecuencia de un ahorro extremo, como de la rentabilidad de mi trabajo. He sido muy productivo y el dinero se acumuló sin querer. 
En la disyuntiva de qué comprar con el excedente y teniendo en cuenta lo rápido que se me había pasado el tiempo de vida, en una dedicación exclusiva a trabajar, pues decidí recoger velas y tomármelo con calma. Por eso encontré este foro de sabiduría y puedo disponer de tiempo = dinero para gastarlo aquí. 
Cuesta mucho renunciar a seguir ganando dinero cuando llegan los clientes sin llamarlos, pero en mi línea HAY QUE SABER PARAR.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Define tacaño, pobre de solemnidad y personas endeudadas. Y entonces sabré si lo que dices es cierto o solo una sartenada de prejuicios carentes de utilidad.
> 
> 
> Si, es cierto. La incertidumbre, como bien sabrás, es esencial y cosustancial a esta realidad. ¿Y? Eso no es una razón para no ahorrar.
> ...



Pues mira, conozco gente pija, que por guardar la línea solo come mierdas dietéticas , se priva de todo, de comer una hamburguesa, chocolate, una zampada de helado, un plato de pasta hasta reventar, ir a un restaurante y ponerse las botas..... mira a la comida como si fuese veneno. 
Para estas personas toda la enorme variedad de opciones de las estanterías del supermercado del corte inglés no existe, porque solo come sus mierdas secas. 

Técnicamente vive como en la postguerra. Pues eso es ser tacaño.


----------



## barborico (19 Mar 2019)

ataraxio a-k-a "he salido de la carrera de la rata dedicándome durante un tiempo exclusivamente al trabajo pero vosotros no lo hagáis, es un timo".



ataraxio dijo:


> Cuesta mucho renunciar a seguir ganando dinero cuando llegan los clientes sin llamarlos, pero en mi línea HAY QUE SABER PARAR.



Eso sí, de hacerlo por el hecho de simplemente ayudar a otro, de eso ni hablar, ¿verdad? (y no me refiero a hacerlo gratis)

Suerte que al final moriremos todos que si no... miedo me darían personas como tú pero inmortales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2019)

Un experto es alguien que sabe mucho de poco. 
El problema de mucha gente es que han dedicado toda sus energías y su tiempo a su profesión, identificándose con su avatar, sin entender la vida desde un punto de vista global.
Lo primero que tienes que hacer es desprenderse del ANTROPOCENTRISMO y del esquema de vida que te han inculcado como normal, es decir, que seas una herramienta productiva para el sistema. 
Vida tienen también las jirafas , las ballenas, las moscas , incluso los cerdos que viven hacinados entre sus excrementos para ser comidos por las personas ....ninguno de ellos piensa en el retiro ni en la jubilación, ni en hipotecas ni propiedades, entre otras cosas porque el futuro no existe. Lo único que existe es tu estilo de vida. 
el dinero simplemente es LA ZANAHORIA DEL BURRO, que pone el sistema a la gente para que siga siendo esclava.
Como hay que vivir la vida esa es la cuestión, ¿ cuáles son tus referentes ? a menudo aprendo más de la gente que ha tenido una vida mal vivida para no ser como ellos.

El aprendizaje abarca : 
el campo científico, que estudia el mundo que te rodea, la tecnología, el arte, 
el campo humanístico que estudia el hombre y su sociedad incluye filosofía de vida y política,
y el campo “espiritual”  PARA LOS CREYENTES, PERO que en EN MI CASO, estudiaría también el comportamiento programado o instintos.


----------



## Oberon (19 Mar 2019)

Llevo años complementando una baja actividad laboral, con mis ahorros. Lo que me permite desarrollarme como persona en lo que me interesa, en lugar de estar echando horas para que algún capitalista cabrón se compre el X7 de rigor, su chalete con piscina, y sus apartamentos de mar-montaña para los puentes, mientras dice que trabaja 16 horas diarias, cuando en realidad lo que hace es quedarse con las plusvalías de sus currantes de forma salvaje, en lugar de de forma razonable.

Me ha permitido también rechazar ofertas de trabajo de mierda, y reírme en la puta cara de mucho empleador que se lo merecía.

Lo único que ha traído de bueno el euro ha sido estabilidad monetaria, y una inflación que prácticamente no existe en los productos básicos. Nuestros políticos hijosdelagranputa trademark, ya se han ocupado de subir tasas, luz, agua y gas por su cuenta, además de mantener la burbuja de la vivienda. Pero eso es otra historia.

Un país con inflación alta hace imposible al currante salir de pobre en su puta vida, o ahorrar para montar un negocio. Es una sociedad adicta a la deuda, que obliga a sus ciudadanos a endeudarse para emprender cualquier negocio, y quedar entrampado y pillado de por vida. Las sociedades pobres y caóticas son inflacionarias, las avanzadas y organizadas, no lo son. Por eso el Marco era una moneda muy fuerte, y la Lira una puta mierda.

Los ahorros pueden ser también un colchón con el que complementar subsidios y ayudas varias si te ves en esa situación.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2019)

Oberon dijo:


> Llevo años complementando una baja actividad laboral, con mis ahorros. Lo que me permite desarrollarme como persona en lo que me interesa, en lugar de estar echando horas para que algún capitalista cabrón se compre el X7 de rigor, su chalete con piscina, y sus apartamentos de mar-montaña para los puentes, mientras dice que trabaja 16 horas diarias, cuando en realidad lo que hace es quedarse con las plusvalías de sus currantes de forma salvaje, en lugar de de forma razonable.
> 
> Me ha permitido también rechazar ofertas de trabajo de mierda, y reírme en la puta cara de mucho empleador que se lo merecía.
> 
> ...



CLARO, CLARO... y cuando mucha gente es como tu, el sistema provoca una inflación para comerte tus ahorros y obligarte a volver al tajo. 
A ver si crees que una plantación de algodón con esclavos negros, repartía beneficios para que luego se quedase el algodón sin recoger.


----------



## barborico (19 Mar 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> En mi caso el dinero no fue tanto consecuencia de un ahorro extremo, como de la rentabilidad de mi trabajo. He sido muy productivo y el dinero se acumuló sin querer.



Sin querer... y sin saber en que gastarlo. Por eso estas aquí, y no currando. PORQUE AHORRASTE INVOLUNTARIAMENTE.

Y porque lo que ahorraste no son bolívares, claro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Sin querer... y sin saber en que gastarlo. Por eso estas aquí, y no currando. PORQUE AHORRASTE INVOLUNTARIAMENTE.
> 
> Y porque lo que ahorraste no son bolívares, claro.



Creo que la enorme diferencia entre tu y yo es la que llevó a la segunda guerra mundial.
Tu eres de los de dar un pelotazo. 
-Soñar con comprar un piso a bajo coste y buscar a un incauto para engañarlo y venderlo con unas grandes plusvalías, y marchar corriendo frotándote las manos a disfrutar lo robado : *LA ECONOMÍA ESPECULATIVA.*

Yo soy de los que creo un producto que tenga demanda,
- lo fabrico, lo distribuyo, tiene éxito por ser un buen producto y después de aportar un beneficio a la sociedad y poner a rodar mi contribución me tomo mi merecido descanso : *LA ECONOMÍA PRODUCTIVA.*


----------



## Oberon (19 Mar 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> CLARO, CLARO... y cuando mucha gente es como tu, el sistema provoca una inflación para comerte tus ahorros y obligarte a volver al tajo.
> A ver si crees que una plantación de algodón con esclavos negros, repartía beneficios para que luego se quedase el algodón sin recoger.



Nunca hay mucha gente como yo, porque la masa no piensa. Vive al día. Si ingresa 1000, se gasta 1000. Si ingresa 2000, se gasta 2000.

Mientras yo ahorraba, veía a la gente gastarse el dinero en ropa de marca, coches nuevos, etcétera. Yo iba a currar en el autobús de empresa, el otro se acababa de comprar un coche nuevo.

El caso es que yo me recorrí Europa en tren, viví en el extranjero, siempre he tenido coche, y moto muchos años, y un largo etcétera. No te creas que me he quedado en mi habitación foreando.

La cuestión es saber como NO TIRAR EL DINERO, y evitar las trampas del Sistema.

Tampoco es que yo me crea nada. Cada uno lleva su linea vital. Yo estoy muy satisfecho con la mía. Aunque me lo he currado, también he tenido suerte.


----------



## barborico (19 Mar 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Yo soy de los que creo un producto que tenga demanda,
> - lo fabrico, lo distribuyo, tiene éxito por ser un buen producto y después de aportar un beneficio a la sociedad y poner a rodar mi contribución me tomo mi merecido descanso : *LA ECONOMÍA PRODUCTIVA.*



Descanso que con una moneda con la que no se pudiera ahorrar, es decir, con la suficiente inflación, no podrías disfrutar. 

Especuladores somos todos, pero se puede ser un especulador que compra en épocas de abundancia para vender en épocas de carestía, o un especulador que solo se rige por la ley del máximo beneficio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2019)

Oberon dijo:


> Nunca hay mucha gente como yo, porque la masa no piensa. Vive al día. Si ingresa 1000, se gasta 1000. Si ingresa 2000, se gasta 2000.
> 
> Mientras yo ahorraba, veía a la gente gastarse el dinero en ropa de marca, coches nuevos, etcétera. Yo iba a currar en el autobús de empresa, el otro se acababa de comprar un coche nuevo.
> 
> ...



Se llama SALARIO MÍNIMO DE SUBSISTENCIA
 sinceramente no tengo claro si es un cálculo del sistema o es la mano invisible la del mercado la que decide cuanto tiene que cobrar una persona al mes. Está claro que si un albañil cobra X, el jefe de cuadrilla tendrá que cobrar EL DOBLE, y el arquitecto el cuadruple, que para eso ha estudiado y su trabajo tiene mucha más responsabilidad. 
Si una actividad permite llegar a fin de mes sin pasar hambre, se convierte en profesión, sino desaparece. 
La competencia regula la cantidad de servicios, excepto en privilegiados como los taxistas, si un ciber o un videoclub era un buen negocio había uno en cada calle, en el momento que deja de serlo desaparecen.

Quizás nunca te has planteado porque se podía mantener una familia hace 30 años con la baja productividad de solo el trabajo del hombre , y ahora que trabajan los dos y solo tienen un hijo en el mejor de los casos, no llegan a fin de mes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2019)

Oberon dijo:


> Nunca hay mucha gente como yo, porque la masa no piensa. Vive al día. Si ingresa 1000, se gasta 1000. Si ingresa 2000, se gasta 2000.
> 
> Mientras yo ahorraba, veía a la gente gastarse el dinero en ropa de marca, coches nuevos, etcétera. Yo iba a currar en el autobús de empresa, el otro se acababa de comprar un coche nuevo.
> 
> ...



si no tienes familia, es decir una mujer que te quiera y lo menos 4 hijos, has fracasado en la vida. 
Eres UN SOLTERÓN , con todos los prejuicios que eso acarrea. 
Si nadie te quiere en la salud y en la enfermedad, si nadie tira contigo del carro de la vida " en la riqueza y en la pobreza " eres un lobo solitario, que en la naturaleza significa muerte, porque para cazar y defenderse, hace falta más de uno. 
Y recuerda que todo lo que acumules en la vida, lo regalará un estado marxista, a una familia islámica que bailará sobre tu tumba.


----------



## Oberon (20 Mar 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> si no tienes familia, es decir una mujer que te quiera y lo menos 4 hijos, has fracasado en la vida.
> Eres UN SOLTERÓN , con todos los prejuicios que eso acarrea.
> Si nadie te quiere en la salud y en la enfermedad, si nadie tira contigo del carro de la vida " en la riqueza y en la pobreza " eres un lobo solitario, que en la naturaleza significa muerte, porque para cazar y defenderse, hace falta más de uno.
> Y recuerda que todo lo que acumules en la vida, lo regalará un estado marxista, a una familia islámica que bailará sobre tu tumba.



Debes ser muy joven. Lo que dices es una simplificación.

Hay gente muy feliz con, o sin hijos. Y gente amargadísima, con, o sin hijos. La felicidad no tiene nombre ni dueño. Lo que es fantástico para uno, es el infierno en vida para otros.

Hay padres hasta los huevos de sus hijos, e hijos que no se hablan con sus padres, o que pasan de ellos totalmente. Hay hermanos que no se hablan, o que se tragan, pero se odian.

Y también hay familias felices, unidas. Padres que adoran a sus hijos y comparten tiempo con ellos. Hijos que adoran a sus padres, hermanos que están deseando verse para comer juntos, o echarse unas cañas.

Echarse una mujer "que te quiera", por si solo, es una aventura de la hostia. Las mujeres siempre han sido muy perras con sus maridos, pero ahora esto hay que elevarlo a la millonésima potencia. Y es así, porque el Sistema quiere que sea así. Echarte una "buena" mujer y tener (solo) un par de hijos, puede arruinar tu vida para siempre. O al revés. Puede salvarte de ti mismo. ¿Quién sabe? La vida es un laberinto.

Tu última frase sí es acertada: hay que vivir buscando experiencias, y TU felicidad. Acumular cacharros es un error.

Recuerda lo que decía Mújica; todo eso que compras, lo estás comprando con tu tiempo. Porque esa "plata" que cuesta, la has conseguido con tu tiempo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2019)

Oberon dijo:


> Debes ser muy joven. Lo que dices es una simplificación.
> 
> Hay gente muy feliz con, o sin hijos. Y gente amargadísima, con, o sin hijos. La felicidad no tiene nombre ni dueño. Lo que es fantástico para uno, es el infierno en vida para otros.
> 
> ...



la gente no se divorciaba antes, no porque no pudiese legalmente, es porque no existía el concepto y separarse de tu pareja era una tragedia como quedarse viuda.
Algunas viudas no se recuperaban en la vida y pasaban el resto de su aventura de vivir enlutadas de negro manifestando al mundo que estaban en una constante depresión. 
La actual desintegración del matrimonio y las familias es algo inducido por ingeniería social, de alguna manera , a través de tramas en las películas y series de la tele, a través de informativos, entrevistas, programas generadores de opinión como las dos brujas Ana Rosa Y Susana Griso, cuya labor y para eso le pagan, es destruir la sociedad española.
La gente antes era feliz, ahora no .


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2019)

Ley de hierro de los sueldos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

*La ley de hierro de los sueldos*, también conocida como _ley de bronce de los salarios_, fue una teoría económica expuesta por algunos economistas clásicos a finales del siglo XVIII y principios del siglo XIX, según la cual los salarios reales tienden "de forma natural" hacia un nivel mínimo, que corresponde a las necesidades mínimas de subsistencia de los trabajadores. Cualquier incremento en los salarios por encima de este nivel provoca que las familias tengan un mayor número de hijos y por tanto un incremento de la población, con el consiguiente aumento de la competencia por obtener un empleo hará que los salarios se reduzcan de nuevo a ese mínimo. 

Algunos economistas modernos creen que las empresas pagan a sus trabajadores un plus sobre los niveles de subsistencia para hacerlos más eficientes. En la teoría de los salarios eficientes, las empresas se aseguran de que sus trabajadores tienen dinero suficiente para comprar comida y alojamiento porque los trabajadores que están adecuadamente alimentados y alojados son más productivos que los que no.
Sin embargo, esta explicación no tiene en consideración la ley de la oferta y la demanda, que sí es considerada por otros economistas. Según esta explicación, los trabajadores entran y permanecen en un sector por los salarios ofrecidos. Las industrias en crecimiento ofrecen salarios más altos, obligando a las demás a pagar más para mantener a sus trabajadores, al menos mientras la oferta de trabajadores no exceda la demanda. Es decir, mientras más empresas existan, los salarios son más altos en el mercado laboral, y mientras menos empresas existan, los salarios son más bajos.
No obstante, en condiciones de alto nivel de desempleo vuelve a poder aplicarse la norma, ya que dicho desempleo implica la imposibilidad de acudir a cualquier otro sector al tiempo que indica la sobreabundancia de mano de obra: el sueldo de un trabajo, como medio de sustento, escasea, y por lo tanto vuelve a bajar.


----------



## Thom son (24 Mar 2019)

Pues aún es mas lamentable y triste la vida del que hace lo contrario.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2019)

VIVIR ES MUY FÁCIL. Si no lo fuese, no habría tantos miles de millones de personas en el planeta , no tendrían tantos hijos en el llamado tercer mundo. 
la lógica progre y del PP es esta :
las personas son herramientas productivas y parte de un hardware. Sin emociones, ni vida personal.
Lo único que importa es su rendimiento laboral, da igual su origen, religión, color de piel , idiosincrasia.
las españolas deben trabajar y olvidar su faceta de ser esposa y madre y crear un hogar PARA DARLE SENTIDO A LA VIDA.
No importa destruir familias y arruinarles , así se esforzarán más en generar dinero para la élite.
No importa estafar a los incautos con enormes hipotecas o productos bancarios, si de esa manera les atan al tajo.
Si los españoles ya no tienen familia ni hijos, traer otra mano esclava de donde sea .
¿ para qué tener en cuenta en al felicidad de la gente, el folklore, las tradiciones , la alegría de vivir si ya no hay tiempo libre ?

- la mayor tragedia de la decrépita y próxima a extinguir sociedad occidental , es hacerle creer a las poca mujeres que ya son madres, que deben abandonar a sus bebés en orfanatos llamados guarderías para incorporarse cuanto antes a su puesto de esclava .
NADA HAY MÁS IMPORTANTE EN LA VIDA PARA UNA MADRE Y PARA UN BEBÉ QUE ESOS 3 AÑOS DE UNIÓN.
Han hecho creer a las mujeres que es mejor ser la esclava sumisa de un jefe, que colaborar con su marido.


----------



## Ryder (28 Mar 2019)

Continua intrigándome este hilo ... ¿que opinais de noticias y situaciones como esta? ... 
Mujer famosa sin hijos ni marido, que fallece rica... muy rica ... deja la mayor parte de su herencia a un empleado sin vinculo sanguineo,... sus familiares algo lejanos ¿sobrinas-nietas? se oponen 
Daniel Pontes, heredero de Lina Morgan, ha estallado


----------



## Ryder (28 Mar 2019)

Ryder dijo:


> Continua intrigándome este hilo ... ¿que opinais de noticias y situaciones como esta? ...
> Mujer famosa sin hijos ni marido, que fallece rica... muy rica ... deja la mayor parte de su herencia a un empleado sin vinculo sanguineo,... sus familiares algo lejanos ¿sobrinas-nietas? se oponen ¿que tenia que haber hecho Lina?
> Daniel Pontes, heredero de Lina Morgan, ha estallado


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Mar 2019)

Tanto trabajar, y tanto ahorrar, para dárselo al chófer. 
El drama de las sobrinas de Lina Morgan: drogas, prostitución y miseria -


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2019)

lo lógico es hacer una cuenta contable en la que se confronte patrimonio presente y futuro con expectativa de vida y gastos reales . 
*Las cuentas contables*
Las cuentas son el elemento básico de la contabilidad y detallan el patrimonio y los movimientos contables de una organización (tales como activos, pasivos, cobros, pagos, deudas, créditos).


----------



## MIP (31 Mar 2019)

O no. Conozco varios casos de hipotecados que si consiguieran vender su piso ahora, aun deberían dinero al banco.


----------



## workforfood (31 Mar 2019)

La tacañería poco tiene que ver con la contabilidad hay verdaderos tacaños que son contables.


----------



## workforfood (31 Mar 2019)

Estos es como los viejos que tienen 2 pisos y 100.000 € en la cuenta corriente que cuando van a comprar el pan o una lechuga manosean bien 10 unidades antes de quedarse con una, un tío joven sin un duro coge prácticamente la que ve a la primera.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2019)

workforfood dijo:


> La tacañería poco tiene que ver con la contabilidad hay verdaderos tacaños que son contables.



JAJAJAJA probablemente una persona se dedica toda su vida a ser contable , porque ya tiene un carácter predispuesto a ser minucioso con las cuentas. A mi siempre me ha dado igual cuarta más que cuarta menos. y me ha funcionado. 

Pero ojo, a algunas personas desconcierta que las cosas no tengan un precio fijo y milimétrico, claro que luego se hipotecan por cincuenta millones de pesetas en un piso que solo vale diez.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2019)

MIP dijo:


> O no. Conozco varios casos de hipotecados que si consiguieran vender su piso ahora, aun deberían dinero al banco.



Realmente todos. Coño, de eso se trata cuando estalló la famosa burbuja, que los pisos costaban la mitad de las hipotecas, es decir 25 millones de pesetas menos = muchos años de esclavitud , el porqué la gente ha seguido pagando es uno de los misterios de la conducta humana.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Abr 2019)

El feminismo es un arma biológica de destrucción masiva de Occidente financiado por el Islam, que utiliza los cauces del marxismo.
Ha habido una esterilización programada de la población española .
Ya es demasiado tarde.
Aunque todas las mujeres españolas en edad fértil tuviesen una hija para reemplazarse a si mismas y un hijo para reemplazar a su pareja, algo que no va a suceder, solo sería un número muy bajo, porque el resto de la población son hombres, ancianos, niños..
En solo 20 años cuando lleguen a la menopausia las actuales españolas mirarán perplejas quienes han tenido 6 hijos por mujer.
EL GRAN REEMPLAZO SE HABRÁ COMPLETADO
el feminismo es una ideología totalitaria como el marxismo islamismo o el nazismo.
Su característica principal es la destrucción de las familias como base estructural de la sociedad, enfrentando a las parejas y esterilizando a las mujeres con ingeniería social .
En España solo hay 18 millones de empleos disponibles por lo tanto millones de hombres españoles deambulan en paro porque su oportunidad de trabajo la ocupa una mujer en el único tramo de su vida fértil.
Esta situación provocada por el sistema consigue dos resultados :
- por un lado las mujeres son esclavas sumisas de su jefe, diligentes y puntuales día tras día y esto les impide ser poderosas organizadoras de una familia numerosa.
- por el otro los hombres al no poder disponer de un sueldo para mantener una familia , siguen viviendo en casa de los padres hasta una edad tan avanzada , que pasa una fase crucial de emparejamiento y entra en la fase que se conoce de SOLTERÓN. Un tipo de esterilidad psicológica que le inhibe a buscar pareja entre otras cosas porque ha perdido su atractivo o las mujeres disponibles están trabajando.
Esta ideología será todavía más breve que el nazismo o el marxismo que en URSS duró solo una generación. En 20 años , las madres de los europeos serán todas musulmanas
Y todo volverá a lo que siempre fue y será.
La vida son ciclos reproductivos estrictamente reglamentados por la evolución. Si se alteran simplemente nos extinguimos.


----------



## Ryder (14 Sep 2019)

upeo este tema que es buenisimo


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Sep 2019)

Buen tema, pues tiene mucho de filosófico aparte de económico.


Yo creo que el gran problema no es ahorrar o gastar, sino que el sistema nos induce al realizar una serie de gastos que muchas veces está por encima de nuestras posibilidades para que luego nos descuernemos trabajando. Eso sí que es esclavitud. Vacaciones, o bodas a credito, coches para aparentar...por no hablar de los pisos y las hipotecas vitalicias, o de los increíbles gastos que conlleva la crianza de un hijo hoy en día.

Si te metes en un tren de vida por encima de tus posibilidades vas a acabar sin tren, y sin vida.

Se puede disfrutar con mucho menos evitar en lo posible compras a créditos y que el ahorro sea, más que un objetivo, una consecuencia natural de tu forma de vida.

Vivir al día, disfrutando a tope sin un duro en la cuenta, pero sin deber nada a nadie suena bien, lo compro, al estilo Easy Rider...pero es bastante irreal cuando tienes una familia.

Como en todo en la vida en el punto medio está la virtud, tener algún lujo?, por supuesto, ahorrar? También. Todo según las posibilidades de cada cual y como digo sin obsesionarse, ni por lo uno ni por lo otro.

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DDT (15 Sep 2019)

Creo que en la vida hay que equilibrar ahorrar (lo que cada uno en función de sus posibilidades pueda) con gastar. He conocido algunas personas mayores que podríamos calificar de "millonarias" y vivían peor que cualquier pobre. Cuando llega la vejez, sobretodo a partir de los 80-85 años según la persona la vida ya no se disfruta apenas. No vale la pena guardar mucho para ese período porque te va a dar igual tener más que menos.... Así que más vale disfrutar un poco ahora que estamos vivos y hacer disfrutar también a los demás. La gente que se obsesiona demasiado con el dinero por lo general acaba sola y amargada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Sep 2019)

DDT dijo:


> Creo que en la vida hay que equilibrar ahorrar (lo que cada uno en función de sus posibilidades pueda) con gastar. He conocido algunas personas mayores que podríamos calificar de "millonarias" y vivían peor que cualquier pobre. Cuando llega la vejez, sobretodo a partir de los 80-85 años según la persona la vida ya no se disfruta apenas. No vale la pena guardar mucho para ese período porque te va a dar igual tener más que menos.... Así que más vale disfrutar un poco ahora que estamos vivos y hacer disfrutar también a los demás. La gente que se obsesiona demasiado con el dinero por lo general acaba sola y amargada.



Las personas somos un volumen inmenso de memoria.
De patrones de comportamiento aprendidos, de manías que con forman nuestra forma de ser. 

Estas actitudes estrambóticas, son decisiones emocionales que disfrazan de justificación lógica " por si pasa algo " " algo hay que tener " " cuanto tienes cuanto vales " ... 

cambiar, es formatear el cerebro. y eso es casi imposible.


----------



## paketazo (15 Sep 2019)

Ahorrar sin incentivo es absurdo.

Cualquier individuo con un mínimo de conocimiento económico sabe que actualmente con tipos de interés nulos, cuentas corrientes con gastos crecientes, inflación más o menos creciente a largo plazo (sobre todo en algunos países)...atesorar fiat es una decisión mala, sobre todo por encima de unos límites.

Es normal poseer liquidez para uno, dos o tres años... por si sucede algo inesperado, pero atesorar liquidez para 100 años no es una decisión económica generalmente acertada, sobre todo si ese monto no se destinará a ningún tipo de inversión/negocio.

Quizá si se pudiera ahorrar en otros activos líquidos, o hubiera esa tradición (oro por ejemplo), pues en épocas inflacionarias con tipos cero o negativos, el ciudadano ahorrador obtendría premio a medio y largo plazo.

Vivimos el cuento de la cigarra y la hormiga, solo que aquí la hormiga termina apaleada, pisada, expoliada y robada por la "reina", que realmente era una cigarra disfrazada, mientras que se prima y favorece el comportamiento de la cigarra como el óptimo a seguir.

Sea como sea, cada individuo y sus razones son un mundo, y hoy en día, lo realmente complicado es poder ahorrar algo tras ser "expoliado" por el sistema.


----------



## Stock Option (15 Sep 2019)

Precisamente es la mejor época que recuerdo para ahorrar. Las perspectivas son que la inflación no aparezca en eones de años.

Sólo intervenciones masivas de los bancos centrales evitan la deflación. Así que la estabilidad de precios será la tónica.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Ahorrar sin incentivo es absurdo.
> 
> Cualquier individuo con un mínimo de conocimiento económico sabe que actualmente con tipos de interés nulos, cuentas corrientes con gastos crecientes, inflación más o menos creciente a largo plazo (sobre todo en algunos países)...atesorar fiat es una decisión mala, sobre todo por encima de unos límites.
> 
> ...



Yo conozco a mucho pijerío. 
Mucha gente que es todo aparentar. 
Liquidez CERO. 
No guardan ni un céntimo. Dinero que cae en sus manos se invierte inmediatamente .

No creo que sea acertado porque enriquecerse enormemente en el futuro a costa de reducir enormemente el consumo de pequeñas cosas, es absurdo. Nada te garantiza que sigas vivo la próxima semana.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (16 Sep 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Precisamente es la mejor época que recuerdo para ahorrar. Las perspectivas son que la inflación no aparezca en eones de años.
> 
> Sólo intervenciones masivas de los bancos centrales evitan la deflación. Así que la estabilidad de precios será la tónica.



Y en qué recomienda usted meter los ahorros???????


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Sep 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Y en qué recomienda usted meter los ahorros???????



compra tu tiempo de vida. 
Si tienes mucho excedente o trabajas demasiado o gastas demasiado poco.
Sé generoso con las pequeñas cosas y con tus seres queridos, te querrán más.


----------



## AGACHERO (16 Sep 2019)

NINGUNA PERSONA, familia, pueblo o nación, progresa sin ahorro. Para esto no deja falta estudiar mucho, sino ser una persona normal. La miseria que hoy pulula por los cuatro puntos cardinales de España, de todo tipo, obedece a la falta de ahorro, básicamente de la familia. Vayan a decirle a un alemán, chino, ruso, japonés, inglés, suizo, coreano....que ahorrar no es positivo. ¡¡PAYASOS!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Sep 2019)

AGACHERO dijo:


> NINGUNA PERSONA, familia, pueblo o nación, progresa sin ahorro. Para esto no deja falta estudiar mucho, sino ser una persona normal. La miseria que hoy pulula por los cuatro puntos cardinales de España, de todo tipo, obedece a la falta de ahorro, básicamente de la familia. Vayan a decirle a un alemán, chino, ruso, japonés, inglés, suizo, coreano....que ahorrar no es positivo. ¡¡PAYASOS!!



Los hamsters , originarios de zona semidesérticas de Siria, acumulan semillas durante la época del año que las hay para poder alimentarse en tiempo de sequía. Han evolucionado unas bolsas en los carrillos donde llevan a su madriguera todo lo que encuentran. 

El problema es que ahora a veces anidan en zonas cultivadas , es decir con enormes extensiones de cereales. 
Por lo tanto a veces los agricultores encuentran madrigueras con KILOS Y KILOS de trigo que necesitarían 1000 vidas para comérselo todo.

*AHORRAR ES UNA MANÍA PSIQUIÁTRICA COMO LA ANOREXIA.*
*PUDIENDO COMER NO COME*
*PUDIENDO GASTAR NO GASTA*

" EL SÍNDROME DEL HAMSTER "


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Sep 2019)

Cuando ahorras dinero, solo sigues un patrón de comportamiento ancestral que era guardar trigo y alimentos para épocas de carencia. 

En el hemisferio norte , el terrible invierno, las malas cosechas, los robos y asaltos, hacían que lo normal fuese pasar hambre. 
Somos descendientes de los que guardaban sigilosamente los recursos que les permitieron sobrevivir. 

También somos descendientes de los que asaltaban a los que guardaban los recursos sin tener que cultivarlos. 

En ese mismo juego andamos.


----------



## Galvani (22 Sep 2019)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Hay que ahorrar en plan loco durante 5-6 o 7 años, para después poder tener más opciones para trabajar en otros sitios, pedir reducciones de jornada, atreverte a buscar otras cosas u otras aventuras.
> 
> La putada son esos 5-7 años que ves que "se te pasa la vida", pero peor es no ahorrar 30 años porque has querido gastar 350 más todos los meses durante 5-7 años.
> 
> Con 30.000 ahorrados te puedes atrever a muchas cosas, aunque no te sirva para dejar de trabajar.



Con 30k te limpias el culo. Si lo dices por largarse del país a otro lado próspero sí, pero para eso vale con la mitad o algo más. ¿Para que mas cosas dices?


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Sep 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> Con 30k te limpias el culo. Si lo dices por largarse del país a otro lado próspero sí, pero para eso vale con la mitad o algo más. ¿Para que mas cosas dices?



Yo flipo con la gente. 30.000 qué ? pero si eso lo caga un cuervo .


----------



## Javier de Carglass (22 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo flipo con la gente. 30.000 qué ? pero si eso lo caga un cuervo .



"Pudiendo comer no come". El comer es un proceso fisiológico necesario para vivir. El gastar no.
¿Tú sabes como viven los chinos? Trabajan 10 años como locos sin descansar, sin vacaciones, sin nada material que no necesiten, viviendo confinados si es necesario y en 10 años se montan su empresa y se hacen ricos.
Ahora según tu mentalidad/cultura llevarás a cabo una cosa u otra. Sacrificar 10 años de vida (de los 20 a los 30) para disfrutar 40 años restantes. O vivir toda tu vida entre la miseria y el bienestar de gastar lo que puedas en lo que creas conveniente.

Si no comprendes esas dicotomías es que aún te queda por profundizar.

Añado, si alguien en 7 años ha ahorrado 30K es porque ha vivido entre los dos mundos, gastando a medio gas mientras ahorraba algo... Mala elección estar entre dos aguas. Pero siempre será mejor que vivir con deudas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2019)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> "Pudiendo comer no come". El comer es un proceso fisiológico necesario para vivir. El gastar no.
> ¿Tú sabes como viven los chinos? Trabajan 10 años como locos sin descansar, sin vacaciones, sin nada material que no necesiten, viviendo confinados si es necesario y en 10 años se montan su empresa y se hacen ricos.
> Ahora según tu mentalidad/cultura llevarás a cabo una cosa u otra. Sacrificar 10 años de vida (de los 20 a los 30) para disfrutar 40 años restantes. O vivir toda tu vida entre la miseria y el bienestar de gastar lo que puedas en lo que creas conveniente.
> 
> ...



No existe el plan correcto porque la vida es un devenir. 
A los chinos que tu te refieres son un pequeñito puñado de los 1. 300 millones de individuos que allí habitan . 

La gente hace lo que toca . En españa hace unos años tocaba endeudarse en una hipoteca costase lo que costase con la ilusión absurda de que en pocos años ¡ LE IBAN A GANAR LA PARTIDA DE POKER A LOS BANCOS !!!!!! 


hay que ser ilusos.


----------



## Galvani (23 Sep 2019)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> "Pudiendo comer no come". El comer es un proceso fisiológico necesario para vivir. El gastar no.
> ¿Tú sabes como viven los chinos? Trabajan 10 años como locos sin descansar, sin vacaciones, sin nada material que no necesiten, viviendo confinados si es necesario y en 10 años se montan su empresa y se hacen ricos.
> Ahora según tu mentalidad/cultura llevarás a cabo una cosa u otra. Sacrificar 10 años de vida (de los 20 a los 30) para disfrutar 40 años restantes. O vivir toda tu vida entre la miseria y el bienestar de gastar lo que puedas en lo que creas conveniente.
> 
> ...



Jaja. Los chinos que dices que montan las empresas son 4 y que por cierto son hijos de los que ya las tienen. Los demás trabajan esos 40 años para poder vivir. Un currito con lo que ahorra 10,20 o 30 años se puede comprar casa, coche y tener un colchón. Muy pocos trabajan 10 años para descansar 40 Es una fantasía.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> Jaja. Los chinos que dices que montan las empresas son 4 y que por cierto son hijos de los que ya las tienen. Los demás trabajan esos 40 años para poder vivir. Un currito con lo que ahorra 10,20 o 30 años se puede comprar casa, coche y tener un colchón. Muy pocos trabajan 10 años para descansar 40 Es una fantasía.



Hasta el presidente del banco de Santander , se levantaba en Nueva York a las 6 de la mañana. 

incluso Amancio Ortega a sus 83 años, no puede evitar ir cada día a su despacho !!!!

Los únicos que se permiten vivir bien, son los gitanos que viven al día en su chabola o piso ocupado, sin deudas, sin cargas, solo necesitan comer, y comer comen.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (23 Sep 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> Jaja. Los chinos que dices que montan las empresas son 4 y que por cierto son hijos de los que ya las tienen. Los demás trabajan esos 40 años para poder vivir. Un currito con lo que ahorra 10,20 o 30 años se puede comprar casa, coche y tener un colchón. Muy pocos trabajan 10 años para descansar 40 Es una fantasía.



En realidad los chinos que hacen ese estilo de vida, de trabajar 10 años, son los que emigran, no los que viven en China. Allí viven en las casas que les ponen las propias empresas en unas colonias industriales como las que había en España hasta los 80 con al industria textil.

Luego obviamente que cuando eres empresario y ya no eres pobre sigues trabajando. Pero trabajas siendo rico, que es lo que quiere todo el mundo. ¿Quien puede ser rico y mantener riqueza sin trabajar? Muy poca gente, no iban por ahí los tiros...

Lo interesante es ver la diferencia de perspectivas ¿Qué español es capaz de sacrificar 10 años de vida para luego tener la posibilidad de ser empresario adinerado? Casi ninguno. El Español vive el día a día, porque es muy duro sacrificar 10 años por algo que no es 100% seguro. Es mucho mas óptimo ser funcionario. Que se basa en sacrificar 1 o 3 años para luego vivir sin estrés siendo asalariado.
Un chino si puede.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2019)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> En realidad los chinos que hacen ese estilo de vida, de trabajar 10 años, son los que emigran, no los que viven en China. Allí viven en las casas que les ponen las propias empresas en unas colonias industriales como las que había en España hasta los 80 con al industria textil.
> 
> Luego obviamente que cuando eres empresario y ya no eres pobre sigues trabajando. Pero trabajas siendo rico, que es lo que quiere todo el mundo. ¿Quien puede ser rico y mantener riqueza sin trabajar? Muy poca gente, no iban por ahí los tiros...
> 
> ...



Siempre me ha sorprendido lo optimistas que son las personas que hacen planes a largo plazo. 

Si la esperanza de vida fuese la que dicen , la pirámide de población , sería un cuadrado


----------



## barborico (23 Sep 2019)

La diferencia entre ahorrar y gastar es la misma que entre invertir con capital propio o invertir con capital prestado:
En un caso tienes más libertad (*las circunstancias externas no te pueden meter un palo por el culo, al menos no demasiado*) que en otro (*las circustancias externas te pueden meter un palo por el culo como no devuelvas el capital prestado o en el caso del ahorro, no tengas nada ahorrado*).

Gastad hijos mios y no ahorreis, mientras yo vivo de lo ahorrado. Ataraxio, un clásico de burbuja


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> La diferencia entre ahorrar y gastar es la misma que entre invertir con capital propio o invertir con capital prestado:
> En un caso tienes más libertad (*las circunstancias externas no te pueden meter un palo por el culo, al menos no demasiado*) que en otro (*las circustancias externas te pueden meter un palo por el culo como no devuelvas el capital prestado o en el caso del ahorro, no tengas nada ahorrado*).
> 
> Gastad hijos mios y no ahorreis, mientras yo vivo de lo ahorrado. Ataraxio, un clásico de burbuja



*
Consuman señores, consuman !!! 

Utilicen sus " bonos para disfrutar de servicios " todo lo que puedan. La riqueza imaginaria , está solo en la imaginación. 

Tengan siempre en su mente, a ese familiar tacaño que murió con una enorme fortuna y ahora es el más rico del cementerio. 
Pongan una foto suya presidiendo su casa y díganse cada día " no voy a ser como él " *


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el sistema busca siempre fórmulas para que el sueldo llegue justo a fin de mes, independiente de la productividad. Solo así se explica que hace 50 años un oficinista de poca monta, o cualquier otro profesional, que tardaba un mes en hacer lo que se hace ahora en 5 minutos, pudiese comprar un piso en la mano.



El sistema era la madre limpiando, cosiendo, arreglando la ropa, cocinando, impidiendo que se gastara un duro en bares y comidas, criando a los hijos y follando con el marido.


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La misma obsesión que tienen algunas personas por comer, la tienen otros por guardar dinero. Realmente la gran mayoría de las personas tienen sus manías y una de ellas es ahorrar.



La avaricia es pecado capital y no el menor. Pero la lujuria (el derroche personal) y la gula (derroche material) también.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2019)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> La avaricia es pecado capital y no el menor. Pero la lujuria (el derroche personal) y la gula (derroche material) también.



Buena respuesta. 

El truco está en el equilibrio entre recursos acumulados , esfuerzo en obtenerlos y capacidad de gasto. 

Si no tienes una gran familia numerosa que mantener, si no tienes hipotecas, si no tienes grandes proyectos ¿ para qué trabajas tanto ?


----------



## Javier de Carglass (23 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Siempre me ha sorprendido lo optimistas que son las personas que hacen planes a largo plazo.
> 
> Si la esperanza de vida fuese la que dicen , la pirámide de población , sería un cuadrado



Yo creo que te equivocas en lo de la pirámide de población. Para que la pirámide sea cuadrada deberían nacer 2 hijos de cada mujer de forma sostenida, quizás algo más de 2 para corregir las muertes que se produzcan durante los años de vida hasta llegar a ancianos. La pirámide se invertirá durante X años hasta que mueran los del baby boom, luego será casi un rectángulo.

Lo que hay que saber es cuanta gente nació hace 80 años y cuantos quedan vivos ahora. Ahí tienes una idea de la probabilidad de vivir 80 años habiendo nacido en 1939. Pero como todo avanza posibilemente la gente que nació en 1985 tenga una probabilidad más alta de llegar a sus 80 años. Sabiendo esa probabilidad es un buen indicador para tomar la decisión de ahorrar o vivir con 0 € en la cuenta por si mueres la semana que viene.


----------



## barborico (23 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Consuman señores, consuman !!!
> 
> Utilicen sus " bonos para disfrutar de servicios " todo lo que puedan. La riqueza imaginaria , está solo en la imaginación.
> 
> ...



Y recuerden: no piensen racionalmente. Los beneficios de los que sí lo hacemos os lo agradecerán eternamente.

Nada mejor que la gratitud eterna... al módico precio de... ¡la satisfacción de sus necesidades creadas artificialmente!

Consuman y si no tienen razón para hacerlo, inventese!


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2019)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Yo creo que te equivocas en lo de la pirámide de población. Para que la pirámide sea cuadrada deberían nacer 2 hijos de cada mujer de forma sostenida, quizás algo más de 2 para corregir las muertes que se produzcan durante los años de vida hasta llegar a ancianos. La pirámide se invertirá durante X años hasta que mueran los del baby boom, luego será casi un rectángulo.
> 
> Lo que hay que saber es cuanta gente nació hace 80 años y cuantos quedan vivos ahora. Ahí tienes una idea de la probabilidad de vivir 80 años habiendo nacido en 1939. Pero como todo avanza posibilemente la gente que nació en 1985 tenga una probabilidad más alta de llegar a sus 80 años. Sabiendo esa probabilidad es un buen indicador para tomar la decisión de ahorrar o vivir con 0 € en la cuenta por si mueres la semana que viene.




De los más de cuatrocientos mil muertos que hay en España cada año, deberías informarte cuantos tienen de 63 a 70 años .... es decir , la gran putada de morirse después de estar cotizando toda la vida justo cuando te vas a retirar. 
No sean tontos señores. vivan cuando toque vivir, y mueran cuando toque morir. 

La vida tiene sus tramos , sus tiempos específicos. sigan lo pautado por la naturaleza desde el principio de los tiempos y tendrán una vida dichosa.


----------



## javiwell (23 Sep 2019)

Acumular cierta cantidad de dinero es imprescindible para poder llevar una vida ordenada y hacer frente a las sorpresas que te va deparando tu existencia:

Cambiar de caldera
Enterrar a un familiar
Perder un trabajo
Estampar el coche
Hacer una mudanza
Cambiar de móvil
Pagar una academia para tu hijo


.... son cosas de lo más cotidianas que una persona con ahorros afronta como si nada pasara, sin alterar sus pautas de consumo.

En cambio una persona que vive como si no hubiera un mañana, gastando el 100% de su salario todos lo meses, va poco a poco metiéndose en créditos al consumo al 8% de interés para abordar este tipo de problemas cuando se presentan... al final es más pobre y tiene una vida tan desordenada como sus finanzas. 

Además, el que tiene la cultura de no gastarlo todo, generalmente gasta mejor pues se detiene en elegir bien los productos que va a consumir, el que se funde todo, generalmente no es muy dado a la planificación y al cálculo, simplemente va satisfaciendo impulsos de compra... vah! felicidad momentánea y luego el vacío. Se jubilan y no pueden encender la calefacción.

Además si la palmas y te sobraron 100 mil euros ¿Qué son 100 mil euros en comparación con todo lo que has consumido en tu vida? Has disfrutado igual y, si tienes hijos y los quieres, te agradará saber que les dejas algo, seguramente más que haberte comprado un coche nuevo cuando tenías 30 años.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2019)

javiwell dijo:


> Acumular cierta cantidad de dinero es imprescindible para poder llevar una vida ordenada y hacer frente a las sorpresas que te va deparando tu existencia:
> 
> Cambiar de caldera
> Enterrar a un familiar
> ...



de lo que se trata es de equilibrar eso que tu mencionas , es decir :

RENUNCIAR A LAS PEQUEÑAS COSAS
ACAPARAR MÁS DE LO QUE NECESITAS
ESFORZARSE DEMASIADO EN CONSEGUIR EXCEDENTES QUE NUNCA CONSUMIRÁS 

( el síndrome del hamster ) 

Algunas personas se afanan tanto en intentar llenar un pozo sin fondo de avaricia , que se olvidan de vivir y de lo que realmente es la vida.


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> de lo que se trata es de equilibrar eso que tu mencionas , es decir :
> 
> RENUNCIAR A LAS PEQUEÑAS COSAS
> ACAPARAR MÁS DE LO QUE NECESITAS
> ...



Lógicamente la cuestión está en encontrar ese equilibrio personal. Un ejemplo equilibrado puede ser el siguiente:

A mi modo de ver, si uno no ha alcanzado todavía los 15 mil euros líquidos ahorrados, entonces lo mejor es dedicar una proporción muy elevada de los ingresos al ahorro para alcanzar al menos un objetivo mínimo, digamos un 20% de los ingresos por lo menos. Es una cantidad que te permitirá afrontar cualquiera de los pequeños imprevistos cotidianos. 

Una vez alcanzado ese mínimo de 15 mil en líquido, lo mejor es seguir ahorrando por lo menos un 10% de los ingresos anuales hasta alcanzar un objetivo superior digamos 50 mil euros. Es una cantidad que te aporta una tranquilidad y seguridad en la vida y unos rendimientos palpables que ya dan para una paga extra al año.

A partir de ahí ya puede uno dejar de hacer aportaciones y simplemente reinvertir los beneficios o, si tiene un sueño u objetivo más ambicioso como comprar un chalet o tener un barquito, seguir dedicando un 10% hasta alcanzarlo.

Aunque uno tenga hipoteca, necesita algún objetivo de ahorros en liquidez (acciones, bonos, fondos, etf, dinero en cuenta corriente)


----------



## Pesado (25 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Siempre me ha sorprendido lo optimistas que son las personas que hacen planes a largo plazo.
> 
> Si la esperanza de vida fuese la que dicen , la pirámide de población , sería un cuadrado



Yo soy ahorrador compulsivo no por ser optimista, sino precisamente por lo contrario.

Hoy por hoy tengo un buen puesto con un buen sueldo, pero...
- Me pueden echar por no cumplir objetivos
- Me pueden echar porque la empresa vaya mal
- Si me echasen, probablemente tendría que aceptar otro trabajo con un sueldo bastante menor
- A partir de los 50, dudo que haya alguna empresa que me dé trabajo (por mucho que el gobierno quiera que nos jubilemos a los 67 ó 70) 
- Incluso aunque me dieran trabajo, creo que acabaré hasta los huevos de remar mucho antes de los 50
- ...

Todas estas posibles eventualidades hacen necesario el disponer de un buen colchón para pasar las menos penalidades posibles.


----------



## jandepora (25 Sep 2019)

javiwell dijo:


> ...hasta alcanzar un objetivo superior digamos 50 mil euros. Es una cantidad que te aporta una tranquilidad y seguridad en la vida y unos rendimientos palpables que ya dan para una paga extra al año.



Vale, he hecho todo lo que has dicho hasta aquí. Ahora dime un modo de conseguir esa paga extra con 50.000 €. No tengo puta idea de inversiones. Dame un ejemplo seguro por favor. Gracias,

Ahorrar para disponer de más libertad en un futuro, esa ha sido siempre mi meta.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (25 Sep 2019)

jandepora dijo:


> Vale, he hecho todo lo que has dicho hasta aquí. Ahora dime un modo de conseguir esa paga extra con 50.000 €. No tengo puta idea de inversiones. Dame un ejemplo seguro por favor. Gracias,
> 
> Ahorrar para disponer de más libertad en un futuro, esa ha sido siempre mi meta.



Ahorra coño


----------



## jandepora (25 Sep 2019)

Cunilingus Post Mortem dijo:


> Ahorra coño



ahorra mismo


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2019)

Pesado dijo:


> Yo soy ahorrador compulsivo no por ser optimista, sino precisamente por lo contrario.
> 
> Hoy por hoy tengo un buen puesto con un buen sueldo, pero...
> - Me pueden echar por no cumplir objetivos
> ...



Eres extremadamente optimista, pues tienes la descabellada idea de que seguirás vivo a los 50 y eso nada te lo puede garantizar.


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Eres extremadamente optimista, pues tienes la descabellada idea de que seguirás vivo a los 50 y eso nada te lo puede garantizar.



Tampoco me puede garantizar nadie que no vaya a sobrevivir a los 75 años con una mierda de pensión pública. Si fuera tan optimista no ahorraría con este fin. ¿Que la palmo con 50? La pasta para mi hija


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2019)

javiwell dijo:


> Tampoco me puede garantizar nadie que no vaya a sobrevivir a los 75 años con una mierda de pensión pública. Si fuera tan optimista no ahorraría con este fin. ¿Que la palmo con 50? La pasta para mi hija



Si no vivieses en una secta, te darías cuenta que tu vida no es vida. 

No tiene sentido renunciar a vivir con el fin de acumular riquezas imaginarias para un paraíso futuro. 

Los ingenieros sociales aprovecharon en una especie de sincretismo socioreligioso , la tradición cristiana de estar más pendientes de la vida después de la muerte que de vivir la verdadera vida. 
De esta manera las personas aceptan ser herramientas productivas viviendo una vida esclava carente de todo sentido y renunciando a vivir cuando hay que vivir. 

NO ! llegar a los 75 , para ir a tomar el sol a Benidorm , NO ES UNA META EN LA VIDA .


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2019)

jandepora dijo:


> Vale, he hecho todo lo que has dicho hasta aquí. Ahora dime un modo de conseguir esa paga extra con 50.000 €. No tengo puta idea de inversiones. Dame un ejemplo seguro por favor. Gracias,
> 
> Ahorrar para disponer de más libertad en un futuro, esa ha sido siempre mi meta.



Comprar un ETF que replique un índice de un país desarrollado y que reparta dividendo. Por ejemplo si pone usted 50.000 en un ETF del IBEX 35, cotizando a 9.000 puntos, obtendrá más o menos un 3% anual en forma de dividendo el próximo año, esto son 1.500. 

No es seguro que suba o baje el IBEX 35, lo que sí que es seguro es que usted obtendrá una renta todos los años mientras mantenga el ETF

Si está pensando en disponer de los 50.000 a medio plazo, olvídese de obtener un renta y disponga de ellos. Si iba usted a convivir con sus ahorros, compre, mantenga y disfrute de su dividendo todos los años.


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si no vivieses en una secta, te darías cuenta que tu vida no es vida.
> 
> No tiene sentido renunciar a vivir con el fin de acumular riquezas imaginarias para un paraíso futuro.
> 
> ...



Hombre no tenía planeado suicidarme si paso de los 50, prefiero arriesgar 50.000 euros por si esto ocurre.

Ah y cuando los ingresos familiares ya superan una cierta cifra, ahorrar un 10% no le va a quitar nada importante de su vida. 

Pongamos una pareja con una edad de 35 años, ganan 1.800 euros netos al mes cada uno, los ingresos familiares son 3.600. Por ahorrar 720 euros al mes (20%) entre los dos tampoco les va a cambiar mucho la vida, lo les va a faltar nada de lo importante y esto es por menos de 2 años. Luego pasan a ahorrar 360 euros al mes entre los dos, ¿3.240 euros de ingresos familiares es una exclavitud y una vida de mierda? Yo creo que quien piense así tiene un auténtico problema para disfrutar de las cosas.


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2019)

La inflación incrementa los ingresos de las empresas, las acciones protegen tu patrimonio frente a la inflación.


----------



## roncuronio (25 Sep 2019)

javiwell dijo:


> La inflación incrementa los ingresos de las empresas, las acciones protegen tu patrimonio frente a la inflación.



Y el oro


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2019)

roncuronio dijo:


> Y el oro



Si pero el oro no tiene ingresos ni reparte dividendo, a largo plazo no es la panacea.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2019)

javiwell dijo:


> Hombre no tenía planeado suicidarme si paso de los 50, prefiero arriesgar 50.000 euros por si esto ocurre.
> 
> Ah y cuando los ingresos familiares ya superan una cierta cifra, ahorrar un 10% no le va a quitar nada importante de su vida.
> 
> Pongamos una pareja con una edad de 35 años, ganan 1.800 euros netos al mes cada uno, los ingresos familiares son 3.600. Por ahorrar 720 euros al mes (20%) entre los dos tampoco les va a cambiar mucho la vida, lo les va a faltar nada de lo importante y esto es por menos de 2 años. Luego pasan a ahorrar 360 euros al mes entre los dos, ¿3.240 euros de ingresos familiares es una exclavitud y una vida de mierda? Yo creo que quien piense así tiene un auténtico problema para disfrutar de las cosas.



Te han hecho creer que la felicidad se compra con dinero. 
Y LA FELICIDAD , es tener control sobre tu entorno. SOLO NECESITAMOS COMER.


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Te han hecho creer que la felicidad se compra con dinero.
> Y LA FELICIDAD , es tener control sobre tu entorno. SOLO NECESITAMOS COMER.



Hasta tal punto no es así que soy capaz de disfrutar igualmente renunciando al 20% de mis ingresos. Y yo tengo más necesidades que comer... desplazarme, vestirme, hacer deporte, leer, relacionarme... pero no todas me tienen que costar necesariamente un dineral.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2019)

javiwell dijo:


> Hasta tal punto no es así que soy capaz de disfrutar igualmente renunciando al 20% de mis ingresos. Y yo tengo más necesidades que comer... desplazarme, vestirme, hacer deporte, leer, relacionarme... pero no todas me tienen que costar necesariamente un dineral.



Pues si tienes mucho excedente puedes hacer dos cosas 

- trabajar menos
- utilizarlo en comprar tu tiempo de vida

Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por tener tu edad.
El tiempo es más valioso que el oro , pues no se puede almacenar ni volver atrás


----------



## roncuronio (25 Sep 2019)

javiwell dijo:


> Si pero el oro no tiene ingresos ni reparte dividendo, a largo plazo no es la panacea.



Pero siempre incrementa su valor con los años,,no se puede decir lo mismo con seguridad de las acciones


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2019)

roncuronio dijo:


> Pero siempre incrementa su valor con los años,,no se puede decir lo mismo con seguridad de las acciones



Bueno si se trata de una acción de una sola empresa vaya usted a saber pero si es una cesta representativa de las principales 500 empresas del país más rico del mundo, sube más que el oro (ah y este gráfico no incluye todos los dividendos históricos):


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2019)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno si se trata de una acción de una sola empresa vaya usted a saber pero si es una cesta representativa de las principales 500 empresas del país más rico del mundo, sube más que el oro (ah y este gráfico no incluye todos los dividendos históricos):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 158712



Se llama *RIQUEZA IMAGINARIA

Un porcentaje altísimo de capital invertido, nunca ve la luz. 

son números que fluctúan en el imaginario de los tacaños. 
Les hace sentir bien la sensación de acumular en un pozo sin fondo. 

Es un problema psiquiátrico. Una manía como cualquier otra .

*


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (25 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Se llama *RIQUEZA IMAGINARIA
> 
> Un porcentaje altísimo de capital invertido, nunca ve la luz.
> 
> ...



Por tus palabras está claro que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.


----------



## needmoney (25 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Te han hecho creer que la felicidad se compra con dinero.
> Y LA FELICIDAD , es tener control sobre tu entorno. SOLO NECESITAMOS COMER.



por esa regla de 3 serias mas feliz en la carcel con comida gratis


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues si tienes mucho excedente puedes hacer dos cosas
> 
> - trabajar menos
> - utilizarlo en comprar tu tiempo de vida
> ...



Trabajar menos no necesariamente significa que estés disfrutando más de tu tiempo. Fíjate que también puede uno disfrutar en su trabajo, y además, con el dinero que gana trabajando, intensificar el disfrute de sus tiempos libres haciendo cosas que cuestan dinero. 

Por 200 euros se puede usted ir a pescar bonito al Cantábrico el fin de semana. Seguramente ese recuerdo valga más en su vida o signifique más que un lunes al sol y sin recursos paseando por su zona y pensando que nadie le va a explotar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2019)

javiwell dijo:


> Trabajar menos no necesariamente significa que estés disfrutando más de tu tiempo. Fíjate que también puede uno disfrutar en su trabajo, y además, con el dinero que gana trabajando, intensificar el disfrute de sus tiempos libres haciendo cosas que cuestan dinero.
> 
> Por 200 euros se puede usted ir a pescar bonito al Cantábrico el fin de semana. Seguramente ese recuerdo valga más en su vida o signifique más que un lunes al sol y sin recursos paseando por su zona y pensando que nadie le va a explotar.




porque exactamente ¿ de cuánto tiempo libre dices que dispones ?


----------



## Teniente_Dan (25 Sep 2019)

Yo no dormiría bien si no tuviera un mínimo colchón, pero a medida que acumulas, si no lo disfrutas de alguna manera, es como si no lo tuvieras. 

Ahora mismo con depósitos pierdes dinero todos los meses, y si te da vértigo arriesgar el fruto de tu esfuerzo....mal vamos.


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> porque exactamente ¿ de cuánto tiempo libre dices que dispones ?



Pues las máximas que marca el convenio que son 1700 horas al año en mi caso. Esto es el 19,4% del tiempo que dura un año o, si descontamos 8 horas de sueño al día, representa un 29,1% de las horas que estoy despierto. Yo creo que es una proporción adecuada.

Tengo además la suerte de comer en casa todos los días con mi familia y salir los viernes a las 15:00h y no trabajar por la tarde. Además del 15 de junio al 15 de septiembre salgo a las 15h y tengo toda la tarde libre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2019)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues las máximas que marca el convenio que son 1700 horas al año en mi caso. Esto es el 19,4% del tiempo que dura un año o, si descontamos 8 horas de sueño al día, representa un 29,1% de las horas que estoy despierto. Yo creo que es una proporción adecuada.
> 
> Tengo además la suerte de comer en casa todos los días con mi familia y salir los viernes a las 15:00h y no trabajar por la tarde. Además del 15 de junio al 15 de septiembre salgo a las 15h y tengo toda la tarde libre.



tu trabajo comienza en el momento que suena el despertador. No te olvides


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> tu trabajo comienza en el momento que suena el despertador. No te olvides



Tengo el trabajo a 5 min andando de mi casa, me levanto a las 8:00, a mi modo de ver ducharme, vestirme y tomarme un café es tiempo para mí, para pensar en mis cosas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2019)

javiwell dijo:


> Tengo el trabajo a 5 min andando de mi casa, me levanto a las 8:00, a mi modo de ver ducharme, vestirme y tomarme un café es tiempo para mí, para pensar en mis cosas.



felicidades, quien bien anda, bien acaba .


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2019)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Correcto. Pero el espacio de confort da tranquilidad, y la tranquilidad salud, y la salud vida. Aunque la salud no se tiene asegurada por nadie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni te imaginas la de cosas que son gratis .


----------



## Lanx (25 Sep 2019)

Tengo una amiga así. Solo piensa en acumular dinero. No sale, no gasta, incluso no pide bebida cuando come fuera. Vive en una casa de mierda sin ningún tipo de comodidad, solo piensa en acumular. Aunque está empezando a arrepentirse en haber desperdiciado toda su juventud sigue en sus trece. Yo creo que no puede evitarlo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2019)

gorilaz dijo:


> Ahorrar: ¿Para qué? ¿Para quién? | Investing.com
> Ahorrar: ¿Para qué? ¿Para quién?
> 
> "La represión financiera es atroz. Se está llevando cantidades masivas de dinero al infierono. Pérdidas generalizadas en Bolsa, bonos y otros activos financieros. Además, salta la inflación. Pongo por ejemplo el caso de Alemania, como locomotora de Europa, donde los ahorradores han recibido otro golpe muy duro de la represión financiera del BCE. Las tasas reales (rendimientos - inflación) se han reducido a -2.12%, un nuevo mínimo histórico, El resto de los países europeos, el resto de los ahorradores europeos sufrimos los mismos golpes, o incluso más, porque nuestras defensas son menores. ¿Ahorrar, para qué y para quiénes. Si tenían dudas, ya no las tengan. ¿A dónde va el dinero de los ahorradores y trabajadores? Transferencia masiva de la riqueza de los ahorradores y de los trabajadores a la deuda del gobierno y a los sectores ineficientes en los gráficos adjuntos (de vía @TorrasLuis).
> ...



Te lo resumo : 

Se ha inventado ingentes de cantidades de dinero falso sin estar respaldado por nada . 

Es un enorme castillo en el aire a punto de derrumbarse. 

Solo quedan dos opciones , esclavizar a las personas para justificar esa inconcebible deuda o dejar que se derrumbe y empezar de nuevo. 

Una catarsis como la segunda guerra mundial , es una opción .


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2019)

Phalanx dijo:


> Tengo una amiga así. Solo piensa en acumular dinero. No sale, no gasta, incluso no pide bebida cuando come fuera. Vive en una casa de mierda sin ningún tipo de comodidad, solo piensa en acumular. Aunque está empezando a arrepentirse en haber desperdiciado toda su juventud sigue en sus trece. Yo creo que no puede evitarlo.



dile que tiene un problema mental. 
TIENE UN TIPO DE *ANOREXIA* RELACIONADA CON EL USO QUE SE LE DA AL DINERO. 
Este vocabulario etimológicamente procede del griego «ανορεξια» (anorexia) compuesto del prefijo griego «αν» (án) privativo sin y «ορεγομαι» (orégomai) que significa desear. 

El problema de esta gente es que se esfuerza por conseguirlo, algo absurdo. 
Es como si un vegano , se empeñase en llenar la nevera de carne


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2019)

Miembro eliminado 37497 dijo:


> Ahorrar no es un problema, no poder ahorrar si lo es.
> Otra historia es saber invertir o no.



Ya hice alusión alguna vez a un tío ( hermano de mi padre ) que ha conseguido acumular una enorme fortuna. 
Ya tiene 80 años muy mal llevados. Un aneurisma lo ha dejado hace tiempo en una silla de ruedas. 
Siempre vivió como un miserable, como si no llegase a fin de mes. y morirá como vivió. 

Es un ejemplo para mi. Es un gran referente de cómo no hay que vivir la vida. De hecho siempre lo tengo presente en la toma de decisiones :

a veces le pido consejo y hago todo lo contrario


----------



## Lanx (26 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> dile que tiene un problema mental.
> TIENE UN TIPO DE *ANOREXIA* RELACIONADA CON EL USO QUE SE LE DA AL DINERO.
> Este vocabulario etimológicamente procede del griego «ανορεξια» (anorexia) compuesto del prefijo griego «αν» (án) privativo sin y «ορεγομαι» (orégomai) que significa desear.
> 
> ...



Si, lo tiene. Pero nadie le reprocha su actitud. Porque ahorrar es siempre bueno. Yo estoy de acuerdo con tener siempre un colchón o ahorrar con un objetivo. En el caso de esta persona empezó para comprarse un vehículo, no se vio capaz de comprarlo, y ahora para comprar una casa pero tampoco se la va a comprar y si lo hace, antes se meterá en una hipoteca aunque puediera pagarla al contado.
Recuerdo que en una ocasión sus padres le pidieron que disfrutara un poco de la vida, pero a la hora de la verdad es incapaz. Creo que lo único que podría ayudarla sería ir a un profesional. Pero que le va a decir? Que tiene un problema y no puede dejar de ahorrar? Para muchos sería absurdo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Sep 2019)

Phalanx dijo:


> Si, lo tiene. Pero nadie le reprocha su actitud. Porque ahorrar es siempre bueno. Yo estoy de acuerdo con tener siempre un colchón o ahorrar con un objetivo. En el caso de esta persona empezó para comprarse un vehículo, no se vio capaz de comprarlo, y ahora para comprar una casa pero tampoco se la va a comprar y si lo hace, antes se meterá en una hipoteca aunque puediera pagarla al contado.
> Recuerdo que en una ocasión sus padres le pidieron que disfrutara un poco de la vida, pero a la hora de la verdad es incapaz. Creo que lo único que podría ayudarla sería ir a un profesional. Pero que le va a decir? Que tiene un problema y no puede dejar de ahorrar? Para muchos sería absurdo.



No es que tenga obsesión por ahorrar, es que no necesita el dinero. 

Antes este tipo de personas se metían en un convento, es decir , MONJAS . 

Pero a ella le recomiendo que se haga voluntaria de algún trabajo altruista , quizás en la India , a ayudar a niños huérfanos y le de sentido a su vida.


----------



## Lanx (26 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No es que tenga obsesión por ahorrar, es que no necesita el dinero.
> 
> Antes este tipo de personas se metían en un convento, es decir , MONJAS .
> 
> Pero a ella le recomiendo que se haga voluntaria de algún trabajo altruista , quizás en la India , a ayudar a niños huérfanos y le de sentido a su vida.



Le vendría bien algo así, pero eso implicaría gastar dinero de su bolsillo, por tanto no lo va a hacer. El mayor gasto que hace junto a su pareja es ir al Telepizza a cenar.


----------



## Higadillas (26 Sep 2019)

Mi cuñada es igualica, y lo peor es que ha arrastrado al calzonazos de mi hermano a esta vida de mierda.

Es una puta enfermedad, en su caso he comprobado que le crea ansiedad el simple hecho de pensar en gastar aunque sea para una necesidad básica, y su cerebro se pone a echar humo hasta que consigue la forma de hacerlo gratis o a coste mínimo aunque sea haciendo el ridículo o montando números, o consumiendo o usando algo que no necesita en mal estado o roto... Por ejemplo, se puede pasar más de una hora en el super buscando ofertas de mierdas que no necesita, revisa tiquets al salir y vuelve a liarasela a la dependienta si le han cobrado un céntimo de más o no le han aplicado el descuento entero a unos yougres griegos con sabor a moras de los fiordos noruegos que caducan mañana. Otra: cuando salen a comer van a un wok chino o algo similar donde la señora puede ponerse hasta las trancas, aunque luego esté dos días con retortijones a punto de reventar por dentro. Luego el estado de ansiedad enfermizo se le calma por unos momentos y vuelta a empezar. En las comidas familiares todas las conversaciones las hace derivar a lo uf que caro que es todo.

Es una cruz tener esta mierda en la familia. Estoy hasta los cojones.


----------



## Jarra&Pedal (26 Sep 2019)

La falta de ahorro es, en última instancia, sl gran problema del modelo económico actual.


----------



## opilano (26 Sep 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Mi cuñada es igualica, y lo peor es que ha arrastrado al calzonazos de mi hermano a esta vida de mierda.
> 
> Es una puta enfermedad, en su caso he comprobado que le crea ansiedad el simple hecho de pensar en gastar aunque sea para una necesidad básica, y su cerebro se pone a echar humo hasta que consigue la forma de hacerlo gratis o a coste mínimo aunque sea haciendo el ridículo o montando números, o consumiendo o usando algo que no necesita en mal estado o roto... Por ejemplo, se puede pasar más de una hora en el super buscando ofertas de mierdas que no necesita, revisa tiquets al salir y vuelve a liarasela a la dependienta si le han cobrado un céntimo de más o no le han aplicado el descuento entero a unos yougres griegos con sabor a moras de los fiordos noruegos que caducan mañana. Otra: cuando salen a comer van a un wok chino o algo similar donde la señora puede ponerse hasta las trancas, aunque luego esté dos días con retortijones a punto de reventar por dentro. Luego el estado de ansiedad enfermizo se le calma por unos momentos y vuelta a empezar. En las comidas familiares todas las conversaciones las hace derivar a lo uf que caro que es todo.
> 
> Es una cruz tener esta mierda en la familia. Estoy hasta los cojones.



Dales 50 pavos mientras les pides que no te dirijan la palabra nunca mas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Sep 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Mi cuñada es igualica, y lo peor es que ha arrastrado al calzonazos de mi hermano a esta vida de mierda.
> 
> Es una puta enfermedad, en su caso he comprobado que le crea ansiedad el simple hecho de pensar en gastar aunque sea para una necesidad básica, y su cerebro se pone a echar humo hasta que consigue la forma de hacerlo gratis o a coste mínimo aunque sea haciendo el ridículo o montando números, o consumiendo o usando algo que no necesita en mal estado o roto... Por ejemplo, se puede pasar más de una hora en el super buscando ofertas de mierdas que no necesita, revisa tiquets al salir y vuelve a liarasela a la dependienta si le han cobrado un céntimo de más o no le han aplicado el descuento entero a unos yougres griegos con sabor a moras de los fiordos noruegos que caducan mañana. Otra: cuando salen a comer van a un wok chino o algo similar donde la señora puede ponerse hasta las trancas, aunque luego esté dos días con retortijones a punto de reventar por dentro. Luego el estado de ansiedad enfermizo se le calma por unos momentos y vuelta a empezar. En las comidas familiares todas las conversaciones las hace derivar a lo uf que caro que es todo.
> 
> Es una cruz tener esta mierda en la familia. Estoy hasta los cojones.



JAJAJAJA 

Lo has contado muy bien. Lamentablemente se ha impuesto una delirante idea de la búsqueda del chollo " . 
Son muchas las empresas y muchos profesionales que han dejado su actividad , porque llega un momento que no compensa ni levantarse de la silla. 
El cliente ha tirado tanto a la baja , que entre impuestos y gente inexperta que se aventura para ganarse la vida , es una ruina. 
Todos los animales son OPORTUNISTAS , el humano es el que más . 
De hecho los comercios se aprovechan de esta curiosa característica del comportamiento humano de compararlo todo . 

El truco son el referente de precio alto y el referente de precio bajo, por ejemplo te vas a comprar una tele, ponen una de exposición que cuesta 3000 euros, otras de 200 euros y luego está el stock en el almacén de 600 euros que es el que va a comprar la mayoría de la gente. 
Si solo hubiese teles de 600 euros , irían a comparar con otro comercio . No en vano las palabras COMPRAR/COMPARAR son casi iguales. 

Es un gravísimo error de planteamiento. Se debe valorar el tiempo que se pierde buscando ofertas, la razón oculta por lo que algo es más barato, si la diferencia es tan sustancial como para tenerla en cuenta. 

paradójicamente este tipo de personas son las que han picado en la estafa de las hipotecas , pues su poca formación económica , social e intelectual , les hace tener un sesgo cognitivo que creen que saben más que los dueños de los bancos y las constructoras . 
Se han autoconvencido de que son buenos negociantes y que comprando un piso cuyo valor real son 6 millones de pesetas, por 50 millones de pesetas , en pocos años lo revenderían por 100 millones de pesetas . 

Es un trastorno mental .


----------



## javiwell (26 Sep 2019)

Me queda una duda ATARAXIO, los que sostienes es que no hay que ahorrar nada o que hay que ahorrar muy poco porque es una estafa pero aún así es necesaria una pequeñísima cantidad?


----------



## Abrojo (26 Sep 2019)

Ahorrar o no, no sé, pero lo que es la muerte en vida es tener deudas


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Sep 2019)

javiwell dijo:


> Me queda una duda ATARAXIO, los que sostienes es que no hay que ahorrar nada o que hay que ahorrar muy poco porque es una estafa pero aún así es necesaria una pequeñísima cantidad?



Lo que hay es que hacer UN *CÁLCULO SENSATO* de : 

- el dinero que tienes acumulado
- tus expectativas de recibir rentas, pensiones o herencias a sumar con lo anterior
- los años que supones que te quedan ( a estos debes restarle la mitad ) ocultan que a partir de los 65 años, la cantidad de gente que se muere es abrumadora, son 400.000 muertos al año en españa. Recuerden que es una pirámide . TRIÁNGULO !!!! ¿ lo entienden ? 

- y los gastos que tienes habituales o según tu forma de ser : No es lo mismo un padre de familia numerosa que está pagando una hipoteca, que un solterón que vive en un piso compartido o con la madre. No es lo mismo un padre cuyos hijos están a punto de independizarse, a otro cuyos hijos acaban de nacer. No es lo mismo alguien que quiere un FERRARI , que alguien que se desplaza en el metro. No es lo mismo alguien que lleva la misma ropa desde hace 10 años a quien la tira cada temporada. 

- ES MUY DIFÍCIL PREVER EL FUTURO ,tanto de forma personal como del conjunto de la sociedad , en cualquier caso, si dudas piensa que desde hace cientos de miles de años , nuestros antepasados vivieron una vida bien vivida , sin pensar en planes de pensiones, ni patrimonios, ni retiros dorados. 
Cuanto más tienes , más temes. 
La mayoría de los tacaños viven peor que alguien que no tiene nada . 

TENGAN SIEMPRE PRESENTE, QUE TENER DINERO NO TE GARANTIZA NADA 
Fallece a los 69 años Rosalía Mera, la mujer más rica de España







SUSCRÍBETE
Conéctate
Buscador
Secciones
EL PAÍS
ECONOMÍA
*Fallece a los 69 años Rosalía Mera, la mujer más rica de España*
*La cofundadora de Inditex sufrió un derrame cerebral mientras estaba de vacaciones en Mahón
Había sido trasladada a A Coruña en avión*
Otros
Conéctate
Enviar por correo
Imprimir
XOSÉ HERMIDA
Santiago 15 AGO 2013 - 21:41 CEST

VÍDEO: ATLAS | FOTO: XURXO LOBATO
Un derrame cerebral que sufrió cuando estaba a punto de finalizar sus vacaciones en Menorca se llevó ayer la vida de la mujer que coprotagonizó el mayor éxito empresarial de la historia reciente de España. Rosalía Mera Goyenechea, de 69 años, fundadora del imperio textil Inditex junto a su exmarido Amancio Ortega y la mujer más rica de España, falleció pasadas las ocho de la tarde en un hospital de A Coruña, donde había ingresado apenas cuatro horas antes tras un traslado de urgencia desde la isla balear. Mera se encontraba en estado crítico desde que el pasado miércoles el derrame cerebral se le complicase con una parada cardiorrespiratoria que sufrió cuando ya había sido hospitalizada en Mahón (Menorca).

La mujer que tenía una fortuna valorada en 4.700 millones de euros —la revista Forbes la situaba como la 66ª más rica del planeta— había ido a pasar unos días a la isla balear junto a su hija e inseparable confidente Sandra


----------



## javiwell (26 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo que hay es que hacer UN *CÁLCULO SENSATO* de :
> 
> - el dinero que tienes acumulado
> - tus expectativas de recibir rentas, pensiones o herencias a sumar con lo anterior
> ...



Buenos entonces estamos de acuerdo en que hay que ahorrar, en lo que naturalmente discreparemos es en cuál es la tasa adecuada para cada uno.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Sep 2019)

Abrojo dijo:


> Ahorrar o no, no sé, pero lo que es la muerte en vida es tener deudas



Un crédito , un préstamo como algo indispensable para iniciar un proyecto de negocio que tenga proyección, tiene sentido. 

UN CRÉDITO ESPECULATIVO , para hipotecar la vida con un piso-estafa , es lo mismo que los préstamos que se dieron para comprar acciones antes del CRACK DEL 29, o para comprar bulbos de tulipanes. 
Cae de cajón que LA ESTAFA PIRAMIDAL, tiene que caer tarde o temprano, sino un piso costaría más que el palacio de Versalles y un albañil cobraría más que Amancio Ortega.


----------



## Stock Option (26 Sep 2019)

¿Donde están esas hembras que miran el céntimo? 

Para mí es una auténtica virtud. Serían unas buenas compañeras de vida. Hay cosas que el dinero no puede comprar.


----------



## larios357 (26 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si has conseguido ahorrar dinero, has cometido un error de cálculo. Simplemente no has utilizado los recursos y " bonos para gastar " que la vida te ha puesto a tu alcance.
> Infinidad de viejos miserables pasan por la vida obsesionados en acumular " vales para mejor calidad de vida " y finalmente se le caducan cuando mueren, o se lo quedan en los bancos a través de algún producto-estafa tipo preferentes o planes de pensiones.
> 
> EJEMPLO DIDÁCTICO : Un amigo trabaja en una empresa que le dan un talonario de 30 bonos de 10 euros para gastar en comida al mes, de esos del punto rojo. Muchas veces no come en el comedor de la empresa ni en ningún restaurante y se le van acumulando.
> ...



Llevas razón, pero tener algo en el colchón no es malo. Si solo acaparas como un miserable para ser el más rico del cementerio pues si.


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (26 Sep 2019)

En Europa el que no ahorra es tonto profundo. A menos que vivas en Venezuela o Argentina, donde la inflacion te come crudo, ahorrar es fundamental.

Tumor urgente que requiera cirujia y no te lo cubre la sanidad, si tienes ahorros vives para llevar a juicio al estado. No tienes ahorros, y te entierran en el cementerio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Sep 2019)

Yadda_Yadda_Yadda dijo:


> En Europa el que no ahorra es tonto profundo. A menos que vivas en Venezuela o Argentina, donde la inflacion te come crudo, ahorrar es fundamental.
> 
> Tumor urgente que requiera cirujia y no te lo cubre la sanidad, si tienes ahorros vives para llevar a juicio al estado. No tienes ahorros, y te entierran en el cementerio.



nada te garantiza que Europa no acabe como Venezuela . O EL CRACK DEL 29 ... De hecho ¿ qué parte no has entendido del reciente crack ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Sep 2019)

en relación al tumor, más bien es un temor. 

No se puede vivir con miedo " por si pasa algo " nada te puede garantizar que sigas vivo mañana


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Sep 2019)

el problema es compararse

Cuba recurre a la tracción animal ante la falta de combustible


----------



## patroclus (28 Sep 2019)

Buen hilo. Voy a opinar algo.

Una persona que ha pasado penurias tiende a acumular. Una persona que ha vivido bien no piensa en ahorrar porque no ve esa necesidad.

Normalmente hasta los 50 años la gente vive al día porque tiene que comprar muchas cosas, casa, coche, criar hijos, etc. Luego a los 50 ya no lo tiene todo y tiende a ahorrar porque no sabe gastar, está acostumbrado a llegar a cero a fin de mes y que le sobre 1000 euros ya no sabe que hacer con ellos.

En la vida te acostumbras y adaptas. Y si llevas toda tu vida mirando la peseta porque no llegas, luego te cuesta cambiar de chip.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Sep 2019)

patroclus dijo:


> Buen hilo. Voy a opinar algo.
> 
> Una persona que ha pasado penurias tiende a acumular. Una persona que ha vivido bien no piensa en ahorrar porque no ve esa necesidad.
> 
> ...



son patrones de comportamiento que se aprenden en la infancia.

La gente no cambia. Lo que se establece de niño permanece para siempre. En lo animales también. 
Ya se nota al poco de nacer , cuales van a ser tímidos, sociables, agresivos, temerarios . Sean perros, loros, jabalíes. 

Siempre hay un margen de construcción del carácter , la personalidad, el temperamento , la inteligencia, pero en gran medida ya viene de serie. 

Se sabe de antemano que un border collie se comportará diferente a un galgo o un pitbull. 
Nos gustan las rutinas, lo que nos hace felices es saber que pasará después , nos gusta hacer al día siguiente lo mismo que el anterior. Es decir, control sobre el entorno. 

Lo que asusta a los animales y a los humanos es LA INCERTIDUMBRE.


----------



## racional (1 Oct 2019)

Todavía hay retrasados que creen que es inteligente no ahorrar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2019)

racional dijo:


> Todavía hay retrasados que creen que es inteligente no ahorrar.



¿ cuánto dejó tu padre ahorrado ?
¿ cómo vivió ?

pues eso


----------



## Seronoser (1 Oct 2019)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Esa es la sensación que da pero ¿hay cifras de algún estudio?



Lo que la gente no acaba de comprender es que la inflación no es para todo el mundo la misma.
Hazte tu propia cesta de productos, según lo que uses.
A mí que suba el acero o la gasolina me la puede sudar, pero en cambio que suba el pan o el abono del atleti me puede afectar.

Por eso hay que analizar los productos que cada uno usa personalmente. y ahí tendrás la inflación de verdad, la tuya, no la del INE, ese que se dedica a FALSEAR LOS DATOS, como el del Pib de España, hace tan solo un mes:

La revisión del PIB a la baja resta 5.000 millones a la economía española


----------



## Javier de Carglass (1 Oct 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Mi cuñada es igualica, y lo peor es que ha arrastrado al calzonazos de mi hermano a esta vida de mierda.
> 
> Es una puta enfermedad, en su caso he comprobado que le crea ansiedad el simple hecho de pensar en gastar aunque sea para una necesidad básica, y su cerebro se pone a echar humo hasta que consigue la forma de hacerlo gratis o a coste mínimo aunque sea haciendo el ridículo o montando números, o consumiendo o usando algo que no necesita en mal estado o roto... Por ejemplo, se puede pasar más de una hora en el super buscando ofertas de mierdas que no necesita, revisa tiquets al salir y vuelve a liarasela a la dependienta si le han cobrado un céntimo de más o no le han aplicado el descuento entero a unos yougres griegos con sabor a moras de los fiordos noruegos que caducan mañana. Otra: cuando salen a comer van a un wok chino o algo similar donde la señora puede ponerse hasta las trancas, aunque luego esté dos días con retortijones a punto de reventar por dentro. Luego el estado de ansiedad enfermizo se le calma por unos momentos y vuelta a empezar. En las comidas familiares todas las conversaciones las hace derivar a lo uf que caro que es todo.
> 
> Es una cruz tener esta mierda en la familia. Estoy hasta los cojones.



Está claro que es un caso extremo que influye bastante en el día a día. Al igual que otros casos opuestos donde se renuevan armarios cada dos meses (600€) con ropa sin usar y con la etiqueta.

La pregunta es, ¿ Qué punto intermedio es el correcto y en base a que?
Dado que es una respuesta subjetiva, no hay punto intermedio idóneo más allá del que unos patrones culturales te lo hagan creer como bueno.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2019)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Está claro que es un caso extremo que influye bastante en el día a día. Al igual que otros casos opuestos donde se renuevan armarios cada dos meses (600€) con ropa sin usar y con la etiqueta.
> 
> La pregunta es, ¿ Qué punto intermedio es el correcto y en base a que?
> Dado que es una respuesta subjetiva, no hay punto intermedio idóneo más allá del que unos patrones culturales te lo hagan creer como bueno.



Los ahorradores de Venezuela y Argentina se quedaron sin nada. 
Es decir se quedan sin nada una vez tras otra


----------



## Javier de Carglass (1 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los ahorradores de Venezuela y Argentina se quedaron sin nada.
> Es decir se quedan sin nada una vez tras otra



Has respondido por responder no? Porque te ha sudado lo que he comentado.
Y tu ahorras o gastas basándote en lo que pasa a 7000 km en países que no tienen influencia mundial?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2019)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Has respondido por responder no? Porque te ha sudado lo que he comentado.
> Y tu ahorras o gastas basándote en lo que pasa a 7000 km en países que no tienen influencia mundial?



a ver si lo entiendes de una forma sencilla : 

De lo que se trata es de hacer trabajar a la gente , es decir esclavizarla para que la enorme productividad de una población sometida , enriquezca a la élite mundial
España está siendo saqueada una vez tras otra, como lo está Japón, Alemania y tantos otros países gobernados por traidores. 
Como ejemplo es como los países de sudamérica cuando España era la metrópoli y los gobernaban virreyes al servicio de sus jefes. 

Si tú fueses una persona cabal , serías consciente de tus verdaderas necesidades , de lo que importa el tiempo de vida, de a lo qué dedicas tu tiempo, si disfrutas de ese milagro que es la vida 

SI QUIERES SABER EL VALOR DE LA VIDA, SOLO RECUERDA QUE ES UN SUCESO BREVE


----------



## Javier de Carglass (1 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a ver si lo entiendes de una forma sencilla :
> 
> De lo que se trata es de hacer trabajar a la gente , es decir esclavizarla para que la enorme productividad de una población sometida , enriquezca a la élite mundial
> España está siendo saqueada una vez tras otra, como lo está Japón, Alemania y tantos otros países gobernados por traidores.
> ...



Por eso yo no trabajo, prefiero que otros remen


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2019)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Por eso yo no trabajo, prefiero que otros remen



pues si no trabajas, no tienes ingresos, si no ingresas no ahorras, 

¿ qué buscas ? qué otros ahorren para tí ?


----------



## Javier de Carglass (1 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues si no trabajas, no tienes ingresos, si no ingresas no ahorras,
> 
> ¿ qué buscas ? qué otros ahorren para tí ?



Yo vivo la vida sin estres, que es justamente lo que tu predicas


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2019)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Por eso yo no trabajo, prefiero que otros remen


----------



## Javier de Carglass (1 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



jajajaja Acepta mi libertad, rema por mi.
Es buen vídeo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2019)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> jajajaja Acepta mi libertad, rema por mi.
> Es buen vídeo.



De nada. Con Sadhguru hoy cambió tu vida


----------



## rupertaaa (2 Oct 2019)

Llevo 15 años ahorrando, desde que empecé a trabajar. Realmente sin ningún objetivo, nada más que tener ese respaldo por lo que viniese. Tampoco me he privado de nada, pero todo con moderación y cabeza. Con casi 40 años, viendo que con 60 me podría dar un patatús, he decidido comprar una casa guapa. No la necesito realmente, tengo piso gratis sin hipotecas ni ataduras. Pero me la quiero comprar, quiero disfrutarla junto con mi mujer e hijo. Nunca he tenido sótano ni piscina y puedo permitírmelo. Además, cuando heredemos, ya nos cubrirá las futuras necesidades que tengamos.

No sé si me arrepentiré, el tiempo lo dirá...


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2019)

rupertaaa dijo:


> Llevo 15 años ahorrando, desde que empecé a trabajar. Realmente sin ningún objetivo, nada más que tener ese respaldo por lo que viniese. Tampoco me he privado de nada, pero todo con moderación y cabeza. Con casi 40 años, viendo que con 60 me podría dar un patatús, he decidido comprar una casa guapa. No la necesito realmente, tengo piso gratis sin hipotecas ni ataduras. Pero me la quiero comprar, quiero disfrutarla junto con mi mujer e hijo. Nunca he tenido sótano ni piscina y puedo permitírmelo. Además, cuando heredemos, ya nos cubrirá las futuras necesidades que tengamos.
> 
> No sé si me arrepentiré, el tiempo lo dirá...



si has leído este hilo y no has reaccionado, alguien bailará sobre tu tumba y disfrutará lo que tu no has gastado.


----------



## rupertaaa (2 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si has leído este hilo y no has reaccionado, alguien bailará sobre tu tumba y disfrutará lo que tu no has gastado.



Jajaja, mi caso es muy especial. Estoy casado con la mujer más extraña del mundo. Su pasión, hobbie y meta en esta vida es su trabajo. No lo hace por el dinero, ni siquiera sabe exactamente lo que gana. Yo administro las cuentas de ambos en casa. No aprecia nada lo material, es un mechero de mujer.
Yo soy digamos quien provee lo material, hobbies, ocio, tiempo libre...es algo difícil de entender y explicar...

Cuando le planteo de comprar una casa sin necesidad de ello, apenas le da importancia, puedo adquirirla sin su aprobación. Y ahí viene el problema. No muestra interés, alegría o ilusión como haría cualquier mujer. Y claro, si algo saliera mal, yo sería el responsable.

En fin, te cuento esto para que veas que hay casos muy complejos, no es solo cuestión de gastar o ahorrar, existen situaciones más complejas. Y ahí estoy yo, no sé que mierda hacer jajaja...


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Oct 2019)

Ahorrar despues de gastar es de POBRES. 
Gastar después de ahorrar es de RICOS.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2019)

rupertaaa dijo:


> Jajaja, mi caso es muy especial. Estoy casado con la mujer más extraña del mundo. Su pasión, hobbie y meta en esta vida es su trabajo. No lo hace por el dinero, ni siquiera sabe exactamente lo que gana. Yo administro las cuentas de ambos en casa. No aprecia nada lo material, es un mechero de mujer.
> Yo soy digamos quien provee lo material, hobbies, ocio, tiempo libre...es algo difícil de entender y explicar...
> 
> Cuando le planteo de comprar una casa sin necesidad de ello, apenas le da importancia, puedo adquirirla sin su aprobación. Y ahí viene el problema. No muestra interés, alegría o ilusión como haría cualquier mujer. Y claro, si algo saliera mal, yo sería el responsable.
> ...



Mucha gente vive en una secta destructiva. 

Imagina el trabajo de tu mujer sin sueldo , si la idea te inquieta como algo psicopático, es que lo es. 

O al revés, imagina que a estos les pagan un buen sueldo por hacer el bobo.. Inmediatamente dejan de ser una secta


----------



## D_M (3 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el sistema nunca dejará que acumules riqueza y ahorros si eres parte de la masa productiva. El valor del dinero lo da precisamente su escasez . Si la población acumulase riqueza y tuviese asegurados los años futuros, simplemente dejaría de ser productiva, y el dinero sería como los bolívares o los dólares zimbaueses. Los estados hacen verdaderos esfuerzos de ingeniería social para empobrecer a sus ciudadanos. Es fácil de entender : Aunque ZARA de beneficios multimillonarios, Amancio Ortega no los va a repartir entre sus empleados y los que fabrican la ropa. Los sueldos serán siempre lo mínimo indispensable de supervivencia , un delicado equilibrio entre " que no se mueran de hambre, pero que no dejen de trabajar "



Depende de a que te dediques. Yo conozco a desarrolladores de software que ganan buena pasta, muchos de ellos si quieren ahorran unos años y pueden irse a un país mas barato a vivir.


----------



## Rеnato (3 Oct 2019)

Llegan los tipos negativos, sunnormales.

El dinero no existe, son numerajos marcados en un papel de mierda.

Ni siquiera esos papeles son vuestros, sino que tenéis un limitadísmo derecho a usarlos.

Seguid remando para ahorrar, esclavos; si seguís siendo tan cobardes, vuestros hijos comerán celulosa.


----------



## Play_91 (3 Oct 2019)

*El círculo del noventa y nueve:*
En un país no muy lejano había un rey muy triste, el cual tenía un sirviente que se mostraba siempre pleno y feliz.

Todas las mañanas, cuando le llevaba el desayuno, el sirviente lo despertaba tarareando alegres canciones de juglares. Siempre había una sonrisa en su cara, y su actitud hacia la vida era serena y alegre.

Un día el rey lo mandó llamar y le preguntó:

-Paje, ¿cuál es el secreto?

-¿Qué secreto, Majestad?

-¿Cuál es el secreto de tu alegría?

-No hay ningún secreto, Alteza.

-No me mientas. He mandado cortar cabezas por ofensas menores que una mentira.

-Majestad, no tengo razones para estar triste. Su Alteza me honra permitiéndome atenderlo. Tengo a mi esposa y a mis hijos viviendo en la casa que la corte nos ha asignado, estamos vestidos y alimentados, y además Su Alteza me premia de vez en cuando con algunas monedas que nos permiten darnos pequeños gustos. ¿Cómo no estar feliz?

-Sino no me dices ya mismo el secreto, te haré decapitar -dijo el rey- Nadie puede ser feliz por esas razones que has dado.

El sirviente sonrió, hizo una reverencia y salió de la habitación.

El rey estaba furioso, no conseguía explicarse cómo el paje vivía feliz así, vistiendo ropa usada y alimentándose de las sobras de los cortesanos.

Cuando se calmó, llamó al más sabio de sus asesores y le preguntó:

-¿Por qué él es feliz?

-Majestad, lo que sucede es que él está por fuera del círculo.

-¿Fuera del círculo? ¿Y eso es lo que lo hace feliz?

-No, Majestad, eso es lo que no lo hace infeliz.

-A ver si entiendo: ¿estar en el círculo lo hace infeliz? ¿Y cómo salió de él?

-Es que nunca entró.

-¿Qué círculo es ese?

-El círculo del noventa y nueve.

-Verdaderamente no entiendo nada.

-La única manera para que entendiera sería mostrárselo con hechos. ¿Cómo? Haciendo entrar al paje en el círculo. Pero, Alteza, nadie puede obligar a nadie a entrar en el círculo. Aunque si le damos la oportunidad, posiblemente entrará por si mismo.

-¿Pero no se dará cuenta de que eso es su infelicidad?

-Si se dará cuenta, pero no lo podrá evitar.

-¿Dices que él se dará cuenta de la infelicidad que le causará entrar en ese ridículo círculo, y de todos modos lo hará?

-Tal cual, Majestad. Si usted está dispuesto a perder un excelente sirviente para entender la estructura del círculo, lo haremos. Esta noche pasaré a buscarlo. Debe tener preparada una bolsa de cuero con noventa y nueve monedas de oro.



Así fue. El sabio fue a buscar al rey y juntos se escurrieron hasta los patios del palacio y se ocultaron junto a la casa del paje. El sabio guardó en la bolsa un papel que decía: "Este tesoro es tuyo. Es el premio por ser un buen hombre. Disfrútalo y no le cuentes a nadie cómo lo encontraste".

Cuando el paje salió por la mañana, el sabio y el rey lo estaban espiando. El sirviente leyó la nota) agitó la bolsa y al escuchar el sonido metálico se estremeció. La apretó contra el pecho, miró hacia todos lados y cerró la puerta.

El rey y el sabio se acercaron a la ventana para ver la escena. El sirviente había tirado todo lo que había sobre la mesa, dejando sólo una vela, y había vaciado el contenido de la bolsa. Sus ojos no podían creer lo que veían: ¡una montaña de monedas de oro! El paje las tocaba, las amontonaba y las alumbraba con la vela. Las juntaba y desparramaba, jugaba con ellas... Así, empezó a hacer pilas de diez monedas. Una pila de diez, dos pilas de diez, tres, cuatro, cinco pilas de diez... hasta que formó la última pila: ¡nueve monedas! Su mirada recorrió la mesa primero, luego el suelo y finalmente la bolsa.

"No puede ser", pensó. Puso la última pila al lado de las otras y confirmó que era mas baja. "Me robaron -gritó-, me robaron, ¡malditos! "Una vez más buscó en la mesa, en el piso, en la bolsa, en sus ropas. Corrió los muebles, pero no encontró nada. Sobre la mesa como burlándose de él, una montañita resplandeciente le recordaba que había noventa y nueve monedas de oro. "Es mucho dinero -pensó- pero me falta una moneda. Noventa y nueve no es un número completo. Cien es un número completo, pero noventa y nueve.

El rey y su asesor miraban por la ventana. La cara del paje ya no era la misma, tenía el ceño fruncido y los rasgos tensos, los ojos se veían pequeños y la boca mostraba un horrible rictus. El sirviente guardó las monedas y, mirando para todos lados con el fin de cerciorarse de que nadie lo viera, escondió la bolsa entre la leña. Tomó papel y pluma y se sentó a hacer cálculos. ¿Cuánto tiempo tendría que ahorrar para comprar su moneda número cien? Hablaba solo en voz alta. Estaba dispuesto a trabajar duro hasta conseguirla; después, quizás no necesitaría trabajar más. Con cien monedas de oro un hombre puede dejar de trabajar. Con cien monedas de oro un hombre es rico. Con cien monedas de oro se puede vivir tranquilo. Si trabajaba y ahorraba, en once o doce años juntaría lo necesario. Hizo cuentas: sumando su salario y el de su esposa, reuniría el dinero en siete años. ¡Era demasiado tiempo! Pero, ¿para qué tanta ropa de invierno?, ¿para qué más de un par de zapatos? En cuatro años de sacrificios llegaría a su moneda cien.



El rey y el sabio Volvieron al palacio.



El paje había entrado en el círculo del noventa y nueve. Durante los meses siguientes, continuó con sus planes de ahorro. Una mañana entró a la alcoba real golpeando las puertas y refunfuñando.



-¿Qué te pasa? -le preguntó el rey de buen modo.

-Nada -contestó el otro.

-No hace mucho, reías y cantabas todo el tiempo.

-Hago mi trabajo, ¿no? ¿Qué querría Su Alteza, que fuera también su bufón y juglar?



No pasó mucho tiempo antes de que el rey despidiera al sirviente. No era agradable tener un paje que estuviera siempre de mal humor.


*Reflexión:*

Muchos de nosotros hemos entrado en el círculo del noventa y nueve alguna vez:* sentimos que nos falta algo para estar completos*, *y pensamos que sólo entonces podremos disfrutar de lo que tenemos*. Como siempre algo "falta" parece que la felicidad deberá esperar hasta que todo esté completo... y entramos en un círculo en el que nunca podemos gozar de la vida.

Muchas veces pensamos que la satisfacción y el bienestar llegarán "cuando tenga un buen sueldo" o "una buena casa", "cuando me case", "cuando tenga un hijo", "cuando me jubile y tenga tiempo", cuando consiga tal o cual meta.. sin embargo *el bienestar y la plenitud ha de venir de dentro, no desde fuera, y estar presente a lo largo de todo el camino de nuestra vida*. Nos generamos insatisfacción y sufrimiento si nos centramos en añorar lo que nos falta y dejamos de disfrutar de lo que si tenemos.

Esta es la trampa del círculo: no entendemos que con 99 podemos ser felices, podemos sentirnos plenos a lo largo del camino, si nos centramos en esa moneda que creemos que falta y dejamos de valorar lo que tenemos nunca estaremos "completos" siempre nos faltará algo. 

*No dejemos de disfrutar de lo que tenemos por añorar lo que creemos que nos falta.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2019)

Cánsate ya, oh mortal, de fatigarte
en adquirir riquezas y tesoro,
que últimamente el tiempo ha de heredarte,
y al fin te dejarán la plata y oro:
vive para ti solo, si pudieres,
pues sólo para ti, si mueres, mueres.

FRANCISCO DE QUEVEDO MUERTO EL 8 de septiembre de 1645


----------



## Play_91 (3 Oct 2019)

Como un amigo que estaba ahorrando para comprarse una casa, no sólo ahorraba dinero si no que invertía para los que digan que tenía el dinero en el banco perdiendo valor pero claro inversiones del 3-6% anual como mucho que no servía de gran cosa salvo evitar que el IPC se comiera su dinero y poco más.

2005: joder tío, tengo 150.000€ ahorrados pero veo que las casas están a 250.000€ la más barata, me cago en la puta.
2007: joder tío tengo 180.000€ ahorrados pero veo que las casas ahora valen 300.000€, me cago en la puta me veo que no llego.
2015: joder tío tengo 250.000€ ahorrados y veo que las casas están en 300.000€ me cago en la puta que no llego.
2019: joder tío tengo 275.000€ ahorrados y veo que las casas están a 400.000€ me cago en la puta que no llego.

Parecía que iba siempre detrás a la cola que no llegaba y era como una carrera sin final.


----------



## opilano (3 Oct 2019)

Play_91 dijo:


> Como un amigo que estaba ahorrando para comprarse una casa, no sólo ahorraba dinero si no que invertía para los que digan que tenía el dinero en el banco perdiendo valor pero claro inversiones del 3-6% anual como mucho que no servía de gran cosa salvo evitar que el IPC se comiera su dinero y poco más.
> 
> 2005: joder tío, tengo 150.000€ ahorrados pero veo que las casas están a 250.000€ la más barata, me cago en la puta.
> 2007: joder tío tengo 180.000€ ahorrados pero veo que las casas ahora valen 300.000€, me cago en la puta me veo que no llego.
> ...



The rat race.


----------



## barborico (3 Oct 2019)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Has respondido por responder no? Porque te ha sudado lo que he comentado.
> Y tu ahorras o gastas basándote en lo que pasa a 7000 km en países que no tienen influencia mundial?



Resulta que ahorró lo suficiente para no tener que trabajar y ahora dice "no ahorréis, es malo, es mejor gastar y quedarse a 0".


----------



## Play_91 (3 Oct 2019)

opilano dijo:


> The rat race.



Por eso lo pongo porque es como una trampa, la trampa del pobre.
Al final te ponen una casa de manera especulativa a 2 millones de euros, el tío llega un día a esa cifra, compra una casa vieja en el centro de Madrid que no vale eso ni en sueños y alguien se queda con todo el trabajo de toda la vida de ese tío fácil para luego volver a poner la vivienda a 100.000€ por ejemplo. Es un ejemplo exagerado pero funciona un poco así esto.
El listo es el que vende casas a precio de oro, por ejemplo un promotor-constructor que a su vez a mayor escala también hace la carrera de la rata.
Hasta que un día hay un corralito, una guerra y se queda sin nada empezando de 0.

Mi amigo dice que reconocía que estaba haciendo la carrera de la rata pero que al principio cuando tienes poco dinero hasta que tengas un poco margen de maniobra hay que hacer un esfuerzo de estos, luego ya para crear una exponencial un poco más adelante aunque no es fácil claro.


----------



## Me_opongo (3 Oct 2019)

rupertaaa dijo:


> Llevo 15 años ahorrando, desde que empecé a trabajar. Realmente sin ningún objetivo, nada más que tener ese respaldo por lo que viniese. Tampoco me he privado de nada, pero todo con moderación y cabeza. Con casi 40 años, viendo que con 60 me podría dar un patatús, he decidido comprar una casa guapa. No la necesito realmente, tengo piso gratis sin hipotecas ni ataduras. Pero me la quiero comprar, quiero disfrutarla junto con mi mujer e hijo. Nunca he tenido sótano ni piscina y puedo permitírmelo. Además, cuando heredemos, ya nos cubrirá las futuras necesidades que tengamos.
> 
> No sé si me arrepentiré, el tiempo lo dirá...



No creo que te arrepientas.
Disfrutaréis seguramente de la casa y además tenéis un heredero.

Perooo... ¿Porqué no esperas un año y seguramente puedas comprar lo mismo casi a mitad de precio?.

Suerte. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2019)

No se olviden que si no tienen hijos , toda la riqueza que acumulen en su vida, será donada por un estado marxista a una familia islámica con 5 hijos que bailarán sobre su tumba.
El día del orgullo gay en España, los que más orgullosos están son los JEQUES ÁRABES de lo bien que está funcionando su ataque de ingeniería social para esterilizar occidente .


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2019)

Play_91 dijo:


> Como un amigo que estaba ahorrando para comprarse una casa, no sólo ahorraba dinero si no que invertía para los que digan que tenía el dinero en el banco perdiendo valor pero claro inversiones del 3-6% anual como mucho que no servía de gran cosa salvo evitar que el IPC se comiera su dinero y poco más.
> 
> 2005: joder tío, tengo 150.000€ ahorrados pero veo que las casas están a 250.000€ la más barata, me cago en la puta.
> 2007: joder tío tengo 180.000€ ahorrados pero veo que las casas ahora valen 300.000€, me cago en la puta me veo que no llego.
> ...



Tu autoengaño es que sabes que urbanizaciones enteras no hay quien las compre y se encuentran casas por menos de 100.000 euros, 
Claro que como tú estás en esa ruina y la realidad es demasiado dura para que la asimiles, tienes que seguir creyendo que algún día podrás estafar a un incauto vendiéndole tu casa vieja por el triple de lo que te costó. 

Sigue haciendo castillos en el aire. Se llama el síndrome de la lechera.


----------



## Play_91 (3 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tu autoengaño es que sabes que urbanizaciones enteras no hay quien las compre y se encuentran casas por menos de 100.000 euros,
> Claro que como tú estás en esa ruina y la realidad es demasiado dura para que la asimiles, tienes que seguir creyendo que algún día podrás estafar a un incauto vendiéndole tu casa vieja por el triple de lo que te costó.
> 
> Sigue haciendo castillos en el aire. Se llama el síndrome de la lechera.



Tu comprensión lectora 0 ¿no?
En Madrid una casa decente vale 300k tranquilamente. Haz cálculos del precio €/m2 y me cuentas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2019)

Play_91 dijo:


> Tu comprensión lectora 0 ¿no?
> En Madrid una casa decente vale 300k tranquilamente. Haz cálculos del precio €/m2 y me cuentas.



pues por ese mismo precio , cómprate una isla en indonesia y vete a vivir allí 

¿ acaso las casa de Madrid están hechas con ladrillos de oro ? 

¿ te comprarías un cuadro de picasso ? es que no se puede ser más tonto .


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2019)

¿ qué tienen 4 paredes que equivalgan a una vida entera de esclavitud ? 

si alguien te propone : te regalo esta casa si trabajas gratis para mi durante toda tu vida ¿ aceptarías ? evidentemente no, porque lo que mueve a cada persona que se ha metido en semejante estafa piramidal , es la descabellada idea que podrá enriquecerse en unos años estafando a un incauto.

*EL PROBLEMA ES NO DARSE CUENTA QUE EL INCAUTO ERES TU *


----------



## Play_91 (3 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues por ese mismo precio , cómprate una isla en indonesia y vete a vivir allí
> 
> ¿ acaso las casa de Madrid están hechas con ladrillos de oro ?
> 
> ¿ te comprarías un cuadro de picasso ? es que no se puede ser más tonto .



Depende que casa, precios hay para todos los gustos pero el precio €/m2 ya lo ves, por encima de 3000€/m2 en Madrid y para nada en el centro, así que un piso de 100m2, 300.000€ + 30.000€ en impuestos - lo que consigas rebajar claro.
Razón tienes en que es desproporcionado, más viendo que las casas de las capitales cada vez se están haciendo más viejas al no construirse apenas.
Desde luego alguien que la compre y no te digo el que pida hipoteca, que igual en intereses a 40 años ha pagado 500.000€ en total, más que vivir lo que haría será llorar dentro de la casa pensando en el dinero que se ha dejado jejeje. Luego encima es que entras y ya te toca empezar a pagar IBI, comunidad, derramas, que esa es otra, no sabes si el piso va a tener derramas, etc y luego impuesto de sucesiones claro. Desde luego es una vergüenza.

En países con mas cultura financiera que España se lleva el alquiler aunque actualmente hay una burbuja del alquiler también. A más sube el alquiler al aumentar la rentabilidad que le puedes sacar aumenta el precio por ende.

Por cierto a ver si sacan algo como lo de tu GIF, impresoras 3D gigantes que te hagan la casa a toda ostia.

Hace mucho el valor real de las casas tiene relación con lo que valen los ladrillos, igual que un cuadro de picaso que es algo totalmente especulativo. Se ha permitido especular con la vivienda, bien de primera necesidad y así estamos, con un mundo hecho una mierda.


----------



## Play_91 (3 Oct 2019)

De todas formas una cosa es la carrera de la rata y el cuento de las 99 monedas y otra que la mayoría de la gente está en la carrera de la rata buscando comprarse su primera vivienda. 

Si me dices alguien que tiene 3 millones de euros puedes decir: vale, tengo 3M€ y es de tontos seguir acumulando pero alguien que no tiene ni una casa como tantos jóvenes hoy día, que tiene cojones por ser un bien de primera necesidad y estar en la carrera de la rata por eso que debería ser un bien al que todo el mundo tuviese acceso no hace mas que mostrar el sistema de mierda que tenemos.


----------



## rupertaaa (3 Oct 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> No creo que te arrepientas.
> Disfrutaréis seguramente de la casa y además tenéis un heredero.
> 
> Perooo... ¿Porqué no esperas un año y seguramente puedas comprar lo mismo casi a mitad de precio?.
> ...



Gracias por tu comentario!

En la localidad donde vivo, cuando entró la crisis no se levantó ni un solo edificio en 6 años. Y como aquí no se construyó a lo loco y no hay stock de viviendas, cuando entre otra recesión me tocará esperar otros seis años... además la vivienda de segunda mano está muy polarizada, barrios lumpen el 80% de la ciudad y buenos el 20% restante, por lo que se mantendrán precios para quien quiera vivienda en barrio bien. Llevo varios años estudiando mi zona y no va a cambiar mucho la entrada de recesión.

Así que ahora o nunca, compraré casa con 20/30000€ de sobrecoste pero no puedo esperar toda la vida. Este mismo tema estamos debatiéndolo en el hilo de "Es buen momento para comprar".

Saludos!


----------



## Me_opongo (3 Oct 2019)

rupertaaa dijo:


> Gracias por tu comentario!
> 
> En la localidad donde vivo, cuando entró la crisis no se levantó ni un solo edificio en 6 años. Y como aquí no se construyó a lo loco y no hay stock de viviendas, cuando entre otra recesión me tocará esperar otros seis años... además la vivienda de segunda mano está muy polarizada, barrios lumpen el 80% de la ciudad y buenos el 20% restante, por lo que se mantendrán precios para quien quiera vivienda en barrio bien. Llevo varios años estudiando mi zona y no va a cambiar mucho la entrada de recesión.
> 
> ...



Pues tienes razón.
No funciona igual para todos los tipos de viviendas, ni en todos los sitios.

Ya que observaste bien el asunto en 2008, es una buena referencia.

A ver si consigues transmitir al menos una parte de tu ilusión a tu mujer. Es importante.

Saludos!.


Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Pues tienes razón.
> No funciona igual para todos los tipos de viviendas, ni en todos los sitios.
> 
> Ya que observaste bien el asunto en 2008, es una buena referencia.
> ...



Una casa seguirá en pie puede que 300 años. 
Por lo tanto varias generaciones vivirán con el esfuerzo de vuestra vida entera.

Acumular riquezas no alargará la increíble experiencia que es estar vivo

Recuerden que la vida es un suceso breve.


----------



## Me_opongo (3 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Una casa seguirá en pie puede que 300 años.
> Por lo tanto varias generaciones vivirán con el esfuerzo de vuestra vida entera.
> 
> Acumular riquezas no alargará la increíble experiencia que es estar vivo
> ...



ATARAXIO, con todos mis respetos:

Las verdades absolutas, no creo que sean buenas consejeras.

Hay muchos matices entre unas vidas y otras, entre unas decisiones y otras. Entre unas formas de gastar el dinero y otras.

En mi caso, somos 5 hermanos. Mis padres murieron muy mayores, gracias a Dios.

Cada uno de nosotros 5, nos hemos ganado el cocido por nuestros propios medios.
Al morir nuestros padres, obtuvimos una gran pérdida humana.

Y obtuvimos también un fuerte empujónazo hacia arriba en nuestras economías, vendiendo las viviendas que habían comprado nuestros padres, y que tuvieron la bondad de dejar para nosotros.

Y te aseguro que lo que en absoluto se podría decir de mis padres es que usaron sus vidas para ahorrar y comprar.

Tuvieron una vida buena y sobretodo la supieron aprovechar y disfrutar de una forma y con una alegría que yo no supe aprender.

Es más fácil heredar bienes que heredar el ejemplo de saber vivir bien. En mi caso, claro. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> ATARAXIO, con todos mis respetos:
> 
> Las verdades absolutas, no creo que sean buenas consejeras.
> 
> ...



Heredaste de tus padres porque no pudieron llevarse los ahorros con ellos. 
Pensaban que eran inmortales, igual que piensas tu. 

No te dejaron sus bienes por bondad , quedaron porque no supieron gastarlos para su propio beneficio. 
Si tuvieron excedentes o trabajaron o se privaron demasiado. 

Lo que hay que calcular en la vida es morir dejando deudas. 

No hay mayor necio que el que muere sin herederos y viviendo como un miserable. 

son solo 4 minutos de una lección de vida . si no dispones de 4 minutos para escuchar a un sabio, escucha los 20 últimos segundos


----------



## Me_opongo (3 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Heredaste de tus padres porque no pudieron llevarse los ahorros con ellos.
> Pensaban que eran inmortales, igual que piensas tu.
> 
> No te dejaron sus bienes por bondad , quedaron porque no supieron gastarlos para su propio beneficio.
> ...



No, no vas bien encaminado, no conmigo.
Sin duda tu mensaje no es válido para mis 60 años de experiencia.
Quizás valga para otros.

Yo ya hace muchos años que soy consciente de que empecé una cuesta abajo sin remedio. Para mi desgracia, demasiado frecuentemente consciente.

Me he visto entero el vídeo del sabio.
Yo realmente solo le veo como un gafe parlanchín que sonríe mientras suelta maldades de dudoso beneficio. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> No, no vas bien encaminado, no conmigo.
> Sin duda tu mensaje no es válido para mis 60 años de experiencia.
> Quizás valga para otros.
> 
> ...



claro. no eres consciente. 
Para entender lo que dice tendrías que ser más sabio. 

realmente crees que eres inmortal.


----------



## Me_opongo (3 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> claro. no eres consciente.
> Para entender lo que dice tendrías que ser más sabio.
> 
> realmente crees que eres inmortal.



No seas cabezón, que no das en la diana por más que lo intentes.

Vas desencaminado en todo, menos en que efectivamente yo no soy muy sabio. Ni lo querría, tiene que dar muchos dolores de todo tipo.

Creo que sobreviviré 24 horas más, pero tampoco estoy seguro, así que mejor no le doy muchas vueltas al asunto. No me ayuda en nada.

Y no te molesto más con mis comentarios.

Saludos y salud!. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> No seas cabezón, que no das en la diana por más que lo intentes.
> 
> Vas desencaminado en todo, menos en que efectivamente yo no soy muy sabio. Ni lo querría, tiene que dar muchos dolores de todo tipo.
> 
> ...



Tengo un amigo de tu edad. A pesar de que me lleva muchos años, por temas profesionales somos amigos desde hace 20 años. 
Ha sido un gran profesional en su vida. solo vivió para trabajar. Hizo una enorme casa , una mansión , justo antes de explotar la burbuja, con la idea de revenderla y haber invertido bien sus ahorros. 
En esa casa gastó toda la herencia de sus padres y todo lo que ahorró en la vida, además de un crédito. 

No recupera ni lo gastado. Es una casa aislada invendible . Ahora está enfermo. MUY ENFERMO. yo lo veo en las últimas. vive solo , apenas se levanta de la cama, le han operado varias veces de temas graves, mortales .
Hoy hablé con él por teléfono para darle ánimos. Su obsesión es vender la casa y coger un piso pequeño en la ciudad porque si tiene una urgencia , cuando llegue la ambulancia será demasiado tarde. 

Yo le hablé lo del gurú, que no somos inmortales , su respuestas fue 

- ¡ YA LO SÉ JODEERRR !!!! LO SÉ CADA MINUTO . 

y yo le dije, 

- no. si fueses consciente de ello te darías cuenta que no te va a dar tiempo de gastar lo que te diesen por la casa


----------



## Brick_Roulette!! (3 Oct 2019)

Claro que hay que ahorrar. El ahorro es la base del progreso y la prosperidad. Una sociedad que gasta todo y solo piensa en el carpe diem se va a la mierda bien pronto.

Y si ahorrar pasando penurias para ser el mas rico del cementerio es necio, gastar compulsivamente en imbecilidades lo es 100 veces mas. 

Ahorra, cuando llegues a viejo te sentiras mucho mejor teniendo un buen colchon.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2019)

Brick_Roulette!! dijo:


> Claro que hay que ahorrar. El ahorro es la base del progreso y la prosperidad. Una sociedad que gasta todo y solo piensa en el carpe diem se va a la mierda bien pronto.
> 
> Y si ahorrar pasando penurias para ser el mas rico del cementerio es necio, gastar compulsivamente en imbecilidades lo es 100 veces mas.
> 
> Ahorra, cuando llegues a viejo te sentiras mucho mejor teniendo un buen colchon.



léete el hilo, puede que aprendas algo y que te de un cortocircuito


----------



## estupeharto (4 Oct 2019)

Sí, todos nos vamos a morir. Eso hay que tenerlo presente, sobre todo para no calentarse la cabeza con la mayoría de las cosas.
Pero entre alquilar y comprar, las dos son válidas. Depende de cada uno y las situaciones que se presenten.

Si se hacen números se verá que alquilar no es la panacea, pues después de muchos años pagando por la vivienda, sigues sin tener nada. Frente a comprarla, que acabas teniéndola. La puedes dejar a tus hijos (que es una de las cosas que uno tiene en su estrategia), se puede vender si es necesario, etc.

Sabemos que el gobierno te exprime con impuestos, que no hay seguridad jurídica, que nos vamos a morir, y todo lo demás. Pero aún así, vivimos en este mundo y hay cosas que tenemos que afrontar, comer y subsistir. La vivienda se convierte en fundamental, igual que el trabajo para tener ingresos.
El dinero queda en segundo plano. Es preferible vivir en un sitio que te agrade, con zona verde, sin ruidos, sin problemas, etc. aunque cueste un poco más, pero es lo que te llevas. Dentro de las posibilidades de cada uno y sin tirar la casa por la ventana. 
Y repito lo que siempre, cada día, se me pasa por la cabeza más de una vez,... que nos vamos a morir,.... y llegada una edad, puede ser cualquier día,.... incluso cualquier día nos pegan un petardazo y no nos levantamos....


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Oct 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, todos nos vamos a morir. Eso hay que tenerlo presente, sobre todo para no calentarse la cabeza con la mayoría de las cosas.
> Pero entre alquilar y comprar, las dos son válidas. Depende de cada uno y las situaciones que se presenten.
> 
> Si se hacen números se verá que alquilar no es la panacea, pues después de muchos años pagando por la vivienda, sigues sin tener nada. Frente a comprarla, que acabas teniéndola. La puedes dejar a tus hijos (que es una de las cosas que uno tiene en su estrategia), se puede vender si es necesario, etc.
> ...



La gente ha tragado con la idea de que la vivienda cuesta lo que cuesta. 

se nota que no has leído nada del hilo . te has saltado que :

La inmensa mayoría de los pisos que flanquean las calles de las ciudades se hicieron en el franquismo , en una etapa que " el sistema esclavista " en el que vivimos llama con desprecio DESARROLLISMO. 
Todos esos pisos pudieron comprarlos nuestros padres con salarios muy bajos , trabajando solo el hombre y con una bajísima productividad comparado con ahora. 

¿ en qué cabeza cabe , que un piso , que no son más que unos ladrillos amontonados , cueste lo equivalente a una vida entera de trabajo ? 

¿ cómo se puede tragar que una mierda de piso de más de 60 años , que costó dos millones de pesetas , quiera venderse ahora por 50 millones ? 

es como si un coche seat 127 se pusiese a la venta por 50.000 euros ¿ alguien lo compraría ? pues entonces porque compran un piso ? 

de verdad no son conscientes del enorme esfuerzo que hace el sistema para ocultar los más de 5 millones de pisos vacíos invendibles y que no pueden salir al mercado porque sería el crack definitivo ? 

¿ qué hacer ? contratar a unos albañiles y hacer una casa pequeña , a la medida de tus necesidades y tu presupuesto y no juegues a especulador de bulbos de tulipanes si no quieres acabar mal .


----------



## estupeharto (4 Oct 2019)

La vivienda tiene un valor. Otra cosa es que los papelitos de colores sean continuamente devaluados por quienes los imprimen de la nada.
Pero si tienes que vivir en algún sitio las opciones son las que son. O compras o alquilar o te la haces tú, que viene a ser lo mismo que comprar pero encargándose uno de más cosas con vistas a reducir costes.

Hay que comparar con lo que hay ahora. Lo que pasó o lo que pasará no solucionan la necesidad presente de dormir bajo techo hoy.
Otra cosa es que el alquiler saliera a cuenta haciendo números, pero no es el caso.


----------



## javiwell (4 Oct 2019)

Ahorro, capitalismo y trabajo duro:


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Oct 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> La vivienda tiene un valor. Otra cosa es que los papelitos de colores sean continuamente devaluados por quienes los imprimen de la nada.
> Pero si tienes que vivir en algún sitio las opciones son las que son. O compras o alquilar o te la haces tú, que viene a ser lo mismo que comprar pero encargándose uno de más cosas con vistas a reducir costes.
> 
> Hay que comparar con lo que hay ahora. Lo que pasó o lo que pasará no solucionan la necesidad presente de dormir bajo techo hoy.
> Otra cosa es que el alquiler saliera a cuenta haciendo números, pero no es el caso.



mi primer ordenador profesional , me costó 6.000 euros, pensé que me iba a durar toda la vida.
4 años después compré por la mitad de precio uno mucho mejor . 
SÍ A LA PRODUCTIVIDAD Y AL CONSUMO
NO A LA ESPECULACIÓN 
¿ DE VERDAD QUE NO SE ENTIENDE ? 

lo lógico es que barrios enteros de viviendas viejas se derrumbasen , trasladasen a la población a barrios modernos y en el solar construir edificios con todos los avances tecnológicos dándole trabajo a millones de vagos a los que el sistema prefieren pagar subsidios es decir, sueldos gratis, a que produzcan .


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Oct 2019)

javiwell dijo:


> Ahorro, capitalismo y trabajo duro:



Totalmente de acuerdo. 
De lo que se trata es de producir de forma eficiente para abaratar los costes y que todo el mundo pueda consumir. 
De eso va este hilo. 

Es completamente absurdo " guardar el trigo, por si sube de precio y así poder comer mientras los otros mueren de hambre " 

Entre otras cosas porque inevitablemente la sociedad es un organismo vivo que evoluciona de forma impredecible .

Mi propuesta es :
*PRODUZCAN DE FORMA EFICIENTE SEGÚN SUS NECESIDADES
CONSUMAN SIN PRIVARSE DE NADA SEGÚN SUS RECURSOS
NO ACAPAREN QUE LA VIDA ES UN SUCESO BREVE *


----------



## estupeharto (4 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> mi primer ordenador profesional , me costó 6.000 euros, pensé que me iba a durar toda la vida.
> 4 años después compré por la mitad de precio uno mucho mejor .
> SÍ A LA PRODUCTIVIDAD Y AL CONSUMO
> NO A LA ESPECULACIÓN
> ...



¿Y mientras no se derrumban qué se supone que tiene que hacer todo el mundo respecto a la vivienda?
¿Y si nunca llega eso? Que tiene toda la pinta.
Cada cual hará lo que le venga en gana y/o pueda. ¿O es que todos tienen que hacer lo que otro/s digan?
Las teorías y deseos de justicia están muy bien, pero vivimos en un mundo lleno de injusticias, gobernados por gentuza que tiene la sartén por el mango. Luego te pones a luchar y otros se aprovechan y ni te lo agradecen.
Cada cual se tiene que acabar espabilando. Los pisos son necesarios. Hasta tú habrás vivido en alguno alguna vez, trata de recordar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Oct 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y mientras no se derrumban qué se supone que tiene que hacer todo el mundo respecto a la vivienda?
> ¿Y si nunca llega eso? Que tiene toda la pinta.
> Cada cual hará lo que le venga en gana y/o pueda. ¿O es que todos tienen que hacer lo que otro/s digan?
> Las teorías y deseos de justicia están muy bien, pero vivimos en un mundo lleno de injusticias, gobernados por gentuza que tiene la sartén por el mango. Luego te pones a luchar y otros se aprovechan y ni te lo agradecen.
> Cada cual se tiene que acabar espabilando. Los pisos son necesarios. Hasta tú habrás vivido en alguno alguna vez, trata de recordar.



Si quieres una vida armoniosa y feliz, tienes que salir del sistema actual esclavista y explotador. 

*TUS AHORROS NO INTERESAN A LOS BANCOS , LOS BANCOS NO PRESTAN TU DINERO

EL DINERO LO CREA LA PERSONA EN EL MOMENTO QUE FIRMA LA HIPOTECA CON SU COMPROMISO DE TRABAJAR COMO UN ESCLAVO EL RESTO DE SU VIDA .*

Los bancos pueden prestar una cantidad infinita de créditos porque están sustentados en la creencia irracional que esa persona lo va a pagar. 
Es un enorme castillo en el aire pues suponían que la gente todavía es más tonta de lo que es. 

No contaban que dentro de cada pardillo hay un especulador oculto y un calculador que en el momento que ve que su supuesta inversión ya no lo vale, se deshace de ella . 
Fue entonces ante la avalancha de impagos de hipotecas cuando en vez de derrumbarse toda la estafa piramidal recurrieron al dinero de todos ( el esfuerzo de trabajo a través de los impuestos ) para apuntalar esa locura colectiva . 
Lo interesante de todo esto es que la gente no aprende y una vez tras otra , tropieza en la misma piedra enriqueciendo a las élites con su vida deplorable. 

Si compran una casa o un piso para especular ya les adelanto que no están preparados, que son ustedes los pardillos que van a caer. 
Si quieren una casa para vivir, háganla , contraten a unos albañiles, o háganse promotores de su propia casa o edificio. Les compensa mucho más trabajar de albañiles en su propia casa , que pasar 30 años de su vida pagando una estafa .


----------



## estupeharto (4 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si quieres una vida armoniosa y feliz, tienes que salir del sistema actual esclavista y explotador.
> 
> *TUS AHORROS NO INTERESAN A LOS BANCOS , LOS BANCOS NO PRESTAN TU DINERO
> 
> ...



No todo el mundo prefiere trabajar de albañil haciéndose su casa. Hay gente que prefiere pagar en lugar de hartarse a trabajar, poder tener accidentes y secuelas, calentamientos de cabeza, comerte los fallos y costes por inexperiencia.
Es que eso se contradice con lo que decías de que no interesaba comprar porque está "pagando con su trabajo". Pues claro, para eso está el dinero. Si todos tuvieran que fabricarse sus cosas sería mucho más complicado.
Para mí no compensa hacértelo tu mismo. Prefiero que otros lo hagan y yo les doy papelitos.
Así que la historia está en cuanto te ha costado conseguir esos papelitos y cuanto de bien has ajustado el precio que pagas por lo que obtienes a cambio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Oct 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> No todo el mundo prefiere trabajar de albañil haciéndose su casa. Hay gente que prefiere pagar en lugar de hartarse a trabajar, poder tener accidentes y secuelas, calentamientos de cabeza, comerte los fallos y costes por inexperiencia.
> Es que eso se contradice con lo que decías de que no interesaba comprar porque está "pagando con su trabajo". Pues claro, para eso está el dinero. Si todos tuvieran que fabricarse sus cosas sería mucho más complicado.
> Para mí no compensa hacértelo tu mismo. Prefiero que otros lo hagan y yo les doy papelitos.
> Así que la historia está en cuanto te ha costado conseguir esos papelitos y cuanto de bien has ajustado el precio que pagas por lo que obtienes a cambio.



A VER , TE LO VOY A EXPLICAR PARA NIÑOS :

300.000 euros , son 300 salarios de 1000 euros al mes , es decir 25 años de trabajo

Puedes tener trabajando un albañil durante 25 años , o contratar tu, siendo el contratista a una docena de albañiles por menos tiempo. 

En cualquier caso te puedo adelantar que un ladrillo encima de otro lo puede hacer cualquiera , un un ladrillo cuesta 10 céntimos cada uno . 

Todo lo demás , deberías saberlo es una estafa como los bulbos de tulipán, en el que la persona paga el precio que sea en la creencia irracional que alguien le va a pagar el doble a él . 

Se llama especulación. No funciona, porque cae de cajón que en algún momento se derrumba la estafa , puesto que sino un piso de mierda costaría más que el palacio de Versalles y un albañil cobraría más que el director de una empresa .


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Oct 2019)




----------



## estupeharto (4 Oct 2019)

Pero es que tú no has entendido que todo eso yo ya lo sé. No hace falta que lo repitas cada vez.
La realidad es que si alguien se quiere construir su casa, lo puede hacer y siempre ha habido gente que lo ha hecho.
Y otra gente no lo quiere hacer así.

Al que le guste una casa en una urbanización lo puede hacer.
Pero habrá quien quiere vivir en un piso en un núcleo urbano. Quien no quiere meterse en líos, etc. Todo tiene su coste y lo que cada uno quiera pagar y poner en juego.

Hay gente que se compra coches de 50000 € y más Se devalúa enseguida, no necesitas tanto para trasladarte, se puede dañar, etc.
Pero los compran. Y habrá de todo, el que no tiene más en la cabeza, el que tiene pasta y se quiere dar ese capricho, el que quiere ostentar, etc.

Y el sistema está podrido. Y sin embargo la gente sigue votando a los mismos ladrones que son los que generan estás leyes trampa, estos impuestos y pelotazos, y esta manipulación y engaño. De ahí viene todo esto.
Y qué? Los vas a matar tú?
Eso está ahí y cada uno puede poner su granito, empezando por enterarse de lo que está pasando. Pero el resto de millones de granitos dependen de los demás. Y por lo visto aquí se pueden ir varias vidas esperando a que la gente en general tenga las luces suficientes para cambiar las cosas.
Mientras tanto tenemos que seguir viviendo de la mejor manera que podamos.

Y dejando ya el tema, que ya está más que hablado y no hace falta repetirse ni poner en boca/mente de otro lo que no ha dicho/piensa, yo desde que me pasó esto no he vuelto a ahorrar


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Oct 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero es que tú no has entendido que todo eso yo ya lo sé. No hace falta que lo repitas cada vez.
> La realidad es que si alguien se quiere construir su casa, lo puede hacer y siempre ha habido gente que lo ha hecho.
> Y otra gente no lo quiere hacer así.
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJJAJA. ok
Pero no te olvides que el dinero son papeles, pueden imprimir los que crean necesarios. 
Lo que cuenta es el valor que se les quiera dar reflejado en el trabajo.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> OYE tío. Jamás necesité ayuda de mis padres . Estudié por beca, conseguí pronto mi primer trabajo. Trabajé por mi cuenta, *ahorré* y ahora estoy gastando los ahorros porque considero que he acumulado demasiado.
> Mi inversión es mi tiempo de vida, mientras la vida merece la pena vivirla.
> Es una DESAMORTIZACIÓN personal , entre otras cosas porque temo que una devaluación del Euro o una estafa de los bancos se queden con mi dinero.
> He trabajado muy intensamente , no he tenido ocasión para gastarlo y ahora lo gasto. No tiene mucho misterio.
> Los ahorros son como una ensaladilla rusa : Si haces demasiada para ti solo te va a sobrar y al final o la tiras o tienes que dársela a alguien.



O sea que después de todo lo que has soltado contra quién ahorra, *tú también ahorraste!?* 
Tú lo que eres es un pecador de la pradera.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Oct 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> O sea que después de todo lo que has soltado contra quién ahorra, *tú también ahorraste!?*
> Tú lo que eres es un pecador de la pradera.



Claro. y me arrepiento profundamente del tiempo de mi juventud que nadie me devolverá. 

Hubiese preferido acumular más experiencias vitales y menos dinero. 
Nunca es tarde para reaccionar. 
El mejor momento de plantar un árbol fue hace 15 años, el segundo momento mejor , es ahora. 

Es a través de la experiencia vital como se pueden sacar conclusiones . la mía y lo de todo lo que observé a lo largo de mi vida.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Oct 2019)

Pero hace falta dinero para poder tener experiencias. Ahí está el quit, en el equilibrio.
Como no sabemos el futuro que nos espera, siempre hay que tener eso en cuenta en la estrategia. Si además se ha decidido tener hijos, se cuenta con esa baza de que luego les quedará algo que les ayude.
A partir de una edad y un dinero ahorrado, hay que rehacer las cuentas cada día para ver qué se puede emplear en "vivir". Y hay que hacerlo.
Pero siempre mirando de reojo el presente y el futuro.
Una de las cosas positivas de hacer los deberes, es que en un momento dado puedes dejar de trabajar "antes" de lo "establecido".
Si no tienes eso, entonces tienes que arrastrarte hasta la vejez.

Yo tengo claro que si pudiera dejar de trabajar a los 60, lo haré. Y si pudiera a los 55, mejor que a los 60. Son años de vida que no vuelven. Y la calidad de los 55 a los 60, es mejor que la de los 60 a los 65, y así sucesivamente. El dinero que se deja de ingresar por jubilarse "antes", que es como "el coco mete-miedo", es insignificante comparado con poder disponer de tu tiempo (aparte que también se reducen gastos). Aunque la gente lo ve como algo raro.
Pero para poder llegar a ese punto y que la jugada salga bien, hay que hacer bien las cuentas y también los deberes antes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Oct 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero hace falta dinero para poder tener experiencias. Ahí está el quit, en el equilibrio.
> Como no sabemos el futuro que nos espera, siempre hay que tener eso en cuenta en la estrategia. Si además se ha decidido tener hijos, se cuenta con esa baza de que luego les quedará algo que les ayude.
> A partir de una edad y un dinero ahorrado, hay que rehacer las cuentas cada día para ver qué se puede emplear en "vivir". Y hay que hacerlo.
> Pero siempre mirando de reojo el presente y el futuro.
> ...



Tus planteamientos son mitad inculcados , mitad miedo.

EXCESO DE PASADO = DEPRESIÓN
EXCESO DE FUTURO = ANSIEDAD

Sitúate en el presente que es lo único que cuenta . 

TODO LUGAR ES AQUÍ, TODO TIEMPO ES AHORA. 

( de nada )


----------



## estupeharto (5 Oct 2019)

Lo bueno es que cada uno puede tener sus pensamientos y vivir a su manera y lo bueno y lo malo se lo lleva cada uno. (No es exactamente así porque hay mucha gente que vive de los demás, pero dejemos eso aparte).
El que quiera vivir al día lo puede hacer. El que quiera ser más previsor, también puede.
Yo tengo la suerte de que no necesito mucho. La frase "no es más rico el que más tiene sino el que menos necesita" se aplica bien a mi manera de ser. Así que no tengo grandes necesidades.
Sí me tengo que gastar 3000 € en unos días de vacaciones no me importa, y lo mismo en comer calidad, pero no tiro el dinero. Tengo deudas pero bien encaminado el presente y el futuro. Y eso repercutirá en mí y los míos.

Pero cada uno es muy libre de montárselo como crea. Ahora bien, cuando uno se haga mayor y las cosas no vengan de la mejor manera, pobre del que no haya sido previsor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Oct 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo bueno es que cada uno puede tener sus pensamientos y vivir a su manera y lo bueno y lo malo se lo lleva cada uno. (No es exactamente así porque hay mucha gente que vive de los demás, pero dejemos eso aparte).
> El que quiera vivir al día lo puede hacer. El que quiera ser más previsor, también puede.
> Yo tengo la suerte de que no necesito mucho. La frase "no es más rico el que más tiene sino el que menos necesita" se aplica bien a mi manera de ser. Así que no tengo grandes necesidades.
> Sí me tengo que gastar 3000 € en unos días de vacaciones no me importa, y lo mismo en comer calidad, pero no tiro el dinero. Tengo deudas pero bien encaminado el presente y el futuro. Y eso repercutirá en mí y los míos.
> ...



NO, NO, NO , NO !!!!!!!!!!


Más de 60 mil millones de euros salieron de los impuestos de los ciudadanos para pagar el rescate bancario. 
Es decir que a causa del impago de miles de pringados que quisieron hacerse ricos en dos años, unos saqueadores extranjeros se llevaron una enorme cantidad de dinero de todos los españoles . Además de encarecer la vivienda en España al precio de ALEMANIA donde los sueldos son 4 veces mayores. 

SE PUEDE CONCLUIR POR LO TANTO QUE ...

*Los españoles hipotecados son como el limpiabotas que le daba consejos a ROCKEFELLER e hizo que sacase toda su pasta de la bolsa unos días antes del crack del 29

- los españoles hipotecados se creen más listos que los bancos *


----------



## estupeharto (5 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> NO, NO, NO , NO !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Más de 60 mil millones de euros salieron de los impuestos de los ciudadanos para pagar el rescate bancario.
> ...



¿Y qué tiene que ver eso con hacer los deberes?
Hacer una mala inversión es justo lo contrario.
Y los millones los robaron los partidos políticos y sus secuaces.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Oct 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y qué tiene que ver eso con hacer los deberes?
> Hacer una mala inversión es justo lo contrario.
> Y los millones los robaron los partidos políticos y sus secuaces.



El Banco de España cifra en 60.600 millones las pérdidas por el rescate a la banca


----------



## estupeharto (5 Oct 2019)

Eso fue un robo de unos y otros por la parte de los estafadores. Y una cagada por la parte de los que tomaron malas decisiones económicas.
No todo el mundo que compró pisos ha fallado en el pago. Ahí estriba quien lo hizo evaluando mejor y quien no evaluó un carajo.

Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que aquí se está tratando, que es sobre si es bueno ahorrar o si es una gilipollez.

Y precisamente si a los que les fue mal, hubieran sido más previsores y tomado mejores decisiones, les habría ido mejor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Oct 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Eso fue un robo de unos y otros por la parte de los estafadores. Y una cagada por la parte de los que tomaron malas decisiones económicas.
> No todo el mundo que compró pisos ha fallado en el pago. Ahí estriba quien lo hizo evaluando mejor y quien no evaluó un carajo.
> 
> Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que aquí se está tratando, que es sobre si es bueno ahorrar o si es una gilipollez.
> ...



Actualmente es absurdo hacer planes a larguísimo plazo cuando todo cambia a una velocidad de vértigo. 

Incluso en el pasado la vida daba muchas vueltas. pero quien suponga que puede planificar su vida hasta el retiro , 
se está perdiendo el presente en la descabellada idea que ya vivirá en el futuro. 

Es un sesgo cognitivo heredado de un sincretismo religioso en el que la gente, es decir nuestros padres y abuelos y tira para atrás, 
dedicaban su vida en la tierra en preparar la vida eterna en el cielo.

Generación tras generación se transmiten las costumbres y quedan inculcadas en la infancia. igual que el idioma , incluso el acento con que se habla. 

*La gente que se hipoteca , está imaginando el cielo en la tierra. *


----------



## Jack Zero (5 Oct 2019)

Ahorrar está bien, siempre y cuando el dinero que resguardes se reserve para una finalidad posterior, por ejemplo, invertirlo en algún negocio, comprar un coche, un viaje, un inmueble, o por si el día de mañana vienen mal dadas, etc.. Pero conozco gente que, aun teniendo bastante dinero, viven como pordioseros mientras ahorran todo su patrimonio en una cuenta bancaria sin saber para qué objetivo. Ahorran y ahorran toda su vida para, en definitiva, no llegar a invertir nunca ese dinero, ni siquiera en cosas importantes, como por ejemplo una operación médica. Ahorran sin una base racional. En general estos perfiles corresponden a gente con algún tipo de problema psicológico basado en retener a toda costa (como el que derrocha a tontas y a locas), o simplemente se trata de avaros aprovechados, ya que son peseteros a costa de los demás: nunca pagan nada y esperan que los demás paguemos sus cosas, por ejemplo las consumiciones en los bares.

No obstante, ahorrar por ahorrar no tiene mérito. Lo realmente valioso es el poder de hacer dinero del dinero, o lo que es lo mismo; esa capacidad que tienen unas pocas personas de generar riqueza a partir de un capital inicial sirviéndose de su inteligencia y olfato para los negocios. Más que pensar en ahorrar tu dinero, hay que pensar en multiplicar tu dinero. Recuerden sino la parábola de los talentos.


----------



## Jack Zero (5 Oct 2019)

La gente más tacaña que he conocido en mi vida siempre eran, curiosamente, personas con bastante pasta, pero con un afán irracional por ahorrar y retener miserablemente hasta el último céntimo. Gente por lo general muy poco generosa y con tendencia a aprovecharse de todo y de todos. Nunca soltaban un duro, ni te invitaban a nada, al contrario; siempre tenías que invitarles tú a ellos y hacerles todo tipo de favores. Su tacañería era tan solo el síntoma de una personalidad avariciosa y egoísta.

Puedo entender que uno sea tacaño si es pobre o de bajos recursos económicos. Pero gente que es tacaña siendo adinerada, es algo que me deja bastante estupefacto. 

Por el contrario, hay gente de pasta que por el contrario suelen ser muy desprendidos y generosos hacia los demás, no tienen inconveniente en invitarte a una ronda o en ayudarte económicamente si tienes algún problema. Por lo general se trata de gente que en su niñez y juventud vivieron en la pobreza extrema y con el tiempo, a base de trabajar duro o de haber tenido suerte en los negocios, han logrado una situación más acaudalada. Esos son, en mi experiencia, los que ahorran pero sin llegar a ser tacaños.


----------



## estupeharto (5 Oct 2019)

No hay que llevar el tema a los casos extremos como el que ahorra todo y no gasta nada desaprovechando su vida y el que gana 2 y gasta 3.

La gente en general no está en esos extremos.
Mucha gente no tiene unos sueldos como para poder ahorrar con el coste de vida actual. Eso para empezar. Y esa gente no creas que no va a bares, a comer fuera, o no tienen coche a plazos, fuman y se cambian el móvil de vez en cuando. Viven como pueden pero muchos viven "al día" y no dudan en gastar lo que tienen.
Eso son la mayoría.
Luego hay quienes ingresan un poco más y esa cantidad adicional es la que les permite ahorrar algo.
Luego ya los que ingresan mucho, esos sí que pueden ahorrar, y por lo general también gastan bastante.

Gente tipo gano bastante, ahorro mucho y como mortadela, no creo que haya muchos.
Gente mayor del siglo pasado, que vivió la I GM, la segunda, la civil española y tiempos duros entre guerras, si que tenían esa mentalidad de ahorrar y gastar lo justo. Porque las habían pasado duras y hambre.
Por ejemplo mi abuelo, que nació en el 1910. Pero ya murió hace décadas. Esa gente ya se han muerto.
La gente de hoy no ha vivido eso, ni sabe de historia (en general), ni de economía, y lo que quiere es vivir la vida y no pensar mucho en el tema ahorro.

Pero sobre la cuestión en sí. Si es una decisión acertada ahorrar o por el contrario es una mala decisión.
Como he dicho antes, cada uno tiene su opinión al respecto y él sufrirá las consecuencias para bien y para mal.

Yo , personalmente, vivo mejor y más feliz si tengo un poco de seguridad. Y no gasto poco que digamos, pero siempre con cabeza y con seguridad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Oct 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> No hay que llevar el tema a los casos extremos como el que ahorra todo y no gasta nada desaprovechando su vida y el que gana 2 y gasta 3.
> 
> La gente en general no está en esos extremos.
> Mucha gente no tiene unos sueldos como para poder ahorrar con el coste de vida actual. Eso para empezar. Y esa gente no creas que no va a bares, a comer fuera, o no tienen coche a plazos, fuman y se cambian el móvil de vez en cuando. Viven como pueden pero muchos viven "al día" y no dudan en gastar lo que tienen.
> ...



pero hombre, si fuese verdad lo que dices, en los bancos no habría dinero . 

*Los españoles han ahorrado 140.000 millones de euros por los bajos tipos del BCE*
Según sus cálculos l*os españoles tienen, por término medio, 29.740 euros en depósitos, fondos, acciones, seguros de ahorro y planes de pensiones. *Eso les sitúa en el puesto número 22 en cuanto a riqueza financiera _per capita_, justo por detrás de Corea del Sur. 

Los españoles han ahorrado 140.000 millones de euros por los bajos tipos del BCE


----------



## estupeharto (5 Oct 2019)

Sí, pero eso no es así. Amancio Ortega tiene un pastizal y millones tienen 0. Pero la media sale alta.
Hay mucha gente con mucha pasta. Pero la gran mayoría de los currantes ya te digo yo que no andan tan sobrados


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Oct 2019)

Jack Zero dijo:


> La gente más tacaña que he conocido en mi vida siempre eran, curiosamente, personas con bastante pasta, pero con un afán irracional por ahorrar y retener miserablemente hasta el último céntimo. Gente por lo general muy poco generosa y con tendencia a aprovecharse de todo y de todos. Nunca soltaban un duro, ni te invitaban a nada, al contrario; siempre tenías que invitarles tú a ellos y hacerles todo tipo de favores. Su tacañería era tan solo el síntoma de una personalidad avariciosa y egoísta.
> 
> Puedo entender que uno sea tacaño si es pobre o de bajos recursos económicos. Pero gente que es tacaña siendo adinerada, es algo que me deja bastante estupefacto.
> 
> Por el contrario, hay gente de pasta que por el contrario suelen ser muy desprendidos y generosos hacia los demás, no tienen inconveniente en invitarte a una ronda o en ayudarte económicamente si tienes algún problema. Por lo general se trata de gente que en su niñez y juventud vivieron en la pobreza extrema y con el tiempo, a base de trabajar duro o de haber tenido suerte en los negocios, han logrado una situación más acaudalada. Esos son, en mi experiencia, los que ahorran pero sin llegar a ser tacaños.



Son problemas psiquiátricos , pero mientras la anorexia o bulimia son visibles y pueden alarmar al entorno para que el enfermo reaccione y se ponga en tratamiento, un tacaño , incluso puede interesar si es el que te va a dejar la herencia. 

La avaricia y el egoísmo es el principal motor de las personas. 

En la mente de cada hipotecado hay un estafador pensando que puede encontrar a un incauto en un futuro próximo , sin ser conscientes que el incauto es él .


----------



## Me_opongo (5 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> A VER , TE LO VOY A EXPLICAR PARA NIÑOS :
> 
> 300.000 euros , son 300 salarios de 1000 euros al mes , es decir 25 años de trabajo
> 
> ...



300.000 € en 14 pagas de 1000€, son 21,42 años de trabajo, y sin comer, casi sin respirar. O sea que un mileurista se muere debajo de un puente si se le ocurre comprar una vivienda de 300k.

¿Este hilo es solo para advertir a mileuristas de lo evidente?. 

La verdad es que un mileurista, no puede pagar ni un alquiler indigno. Simplemente está jodido y abusado por el sistema. 
.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Oct 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> 300.000 € en 14 pagas de 1000€, son 21,42 años de trabajo, y sin comer, casi sin respirar. O sea que un mileurista se muere debajo de un puente si se le ocurre comprar una vivienda de 300k.
> 
> ¿Este hilo es solo para advertir a mileuristas de lo evidente?.
> 
> ...



Nadie ha pensado en pasarse su vida trabajando para pagar esa estafa. 
Los únicos que lo pensaban eran los políticos y los banqueros. 

Hasta los más analfabetos ecuatorianos que vinieron a España desde una aldea remota, se metieron en una hipoteca siguiendo una pauta marcada de un vecino que se hizo rico en 3 años especulando con un piso. 

Cuando aterrizaron en el mundo real, dejaron la deuda al erario español y volvieron con las llamas .


----------



## estupeharto (5 Oct 2019)

El título del hilo está mal puesto según los argumentos que veo.
Estás hablando de que las hipotecas son una estafa, de que gastar millones en un piso es una estafa, no de que ahorrar lo sea.

Cuando ganas algo, no te lo gastas justo al momento. Ya estás guardando. Eso no es una estafa. 
Para poder utilizarlo luego, primero lo tienes que tener antes.
Es un sin sentido el título del post.

Podrías criticar el sistema, el abuso, el latrocinio, etc. Pero no que ahorrar es una estafa.
Es como si en lugar de decir que hay que comer con inteligencia para tener salud, evitar obesidad, etc. Se dijera que comer es una estafa


----------



## valladolid (5 Oct 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, todos nos vamos a morir. Eso hay que tenerlo presente, sobre todo para no calentarse la cabeza con la mayoría de las cosas.
> Pero entre alquilar y comprar, las dos son válidas. Depende de cada uno y las situaciones que se presenten.
> 
> Si se hacen números se verá que alquilar no es la panacea, pues después de muchos años pagando por la vivienda, sigues sin tener nada. Frente a comprarla, que acabas teniéndola. La puedes dejar a tus hijos (que es una de las cosas que uno tiene en su estrategia), se puede vender si es necesario, etc.
> ...



De acuerdo en todo, menos en las posibilidades que cada uno tiene. El obrero quiere casa de futbolista, etc.....
Siempre se tira al alza y mas con visillera de pareja, los bancos daban dinero aunque no lo pudieses pagar a sabiendas y luego paso lo que paso en 2008.
Casi nadie asume realmente las posiciones que realmente tiene respecto la compra de piso, si fuese así solo se pediría un 20% de hipoteca un 30% máximo.
Pero vivir en un barrio obrero y piso pagado a hipoteca adobado en urbanización, la visillera y visillero ya sabéis que escoge.

Enviado desde la Meseta


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Oct 2019)

valladolid dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo, menos en las posibilidades que cada uno tiene. El obrero quiere casa de futbolista, etc.....
> Siempre se tira al alza y mas con visillera de pareja, los bancos daban dinero aunque no lo pudieses pagar a sabiendas y luego paso lo que paso en 2008.
> Casi nadie asume realmente las posiciones que realmente tiene respecto la compra de piso, su fuese así solo se pediría un 20% de hipoteca un 30% máximo.
> Pero vivir en un barrio obrero y piso pagado a hipoteca adobado en urbanización, la visillera y visillero ya sabéis que escoge.
> ...



Parece que algunas personas no son conscientes que da igual el tamaño de su vivienda si solo van a dormir. 
El resto de su tiempo de vida, se lo pasan esclavizados para poder pagarla. 

No planifiquen el futuro a largo plazo porque es imposible. 
Su casa puede ser entregada por un juez a su exmujer para que viva con su nuevo novio y tener que ver al hijo que le odia un día cada 15 días.

*VIVAN EL HOY , AQUÍ, AHORA. *


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Oct 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> El título del hilo está mal puesto según los argumentos que veo.
> Estás hablando de que las hipotecas son una estafa, de que gastar millones en un piso es una estafa, no de que ahorrar lo sea.
> 
> Cuando ganas algo, no te lo gastas justo al momento. Ya estás guardando. Eso no es una estafa.
> ...



cuando tuve mi primer trabajo, enseguida me cansé de trabajar para otros y decidí empezar por mi cuenta. 
Me propuse que si llegaba al medio millón de pesetas ahorrado , al día siguiente me iba. 
Fue en el año 2001 porque recuerdo que se iba a cambiar al Euro. 
Nunca necesité recurrir a ese dinero ahorrado , esa libreta de ahorros quedó olvidada con el tiempo. 

Pasaron los años y un día la encontré en un cajón . Fui a la entidad bancaria a hacerlo efectivo . 
El empleado que vio la libreta echó una carcajada porque no concebía que un dinero estuviese inmovilizado tanto tiempo. 

Efectivamente medio millón de pesetas a mis 24 años habrían sido infinitas aventuras 
3000 euros actualmente no me llegan para un mes. 

*¿ es una estafa ? *


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Oct 2019)

quien ahorra, siempre tiene....


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Oct 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> quien ahorra, siempre tiene....



Bolívares y pesos argentinos... por millones


----------



## Alexander III (5 Oct 2019)

Ahora dilo sin llorar

O mejor, dilo sin llorar, cuando te encuentres cuando llegues a los 70 años, sin pensión, sin ahorros, viviendo de alquiler, con tus larvas aún parasitando en casa,...


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Oct 2019)

Alexander III dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar
> 
> O mejor, dilo sin llorar, cuando te encuentres cuando llegues a los 70 años, sin pensión, sin ahorros, viviendo de alquiler, con tus larvas aún parasitando en casa,...



creo que no eres consciente de que eres el último eslabón de una enorme cadena de supervivientes, que vivieron su vida sin pensar en el plan de pensiones.


----------



## javiwell (8 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> cuando tuve mi primer trabajo, enseguida me cansé de trabajar para otros y decidí empezar por mi cuenta.
> Me propuse que si llegaba al medio millón de pesetas ahorrado , al día siguiente me iba.
> Fue en el año 2001 porque recuerdo que se iba a cambiar al Euro.
> Nunca necesité recurrir a ese dinero ahorrado , esa libreta de ahorros quedó olvidada con el tiempo.
> ...



El error fue guardarlo en una cuenta corriente. 

Medio millón de pesetas del año 2001 eran 3.005,06 euros nominales entonces.

Teniendo en cuenta la inflación, en términos de dinero de hoy, medio millón de pesetas de 2001 es como coger 4.252,16 euros hoy y viajar en la máquina del tiempo a esas fechas. Al abrir la puerta para salir de la máquina del tiempo tendríamos 3.005,06 euros en mano. 

Si usted hubiera invertido entonces 3.005,06 euros en un ETF del IBEX 35 en el año 2001 y hubiera esperado todo ese tiempo re-invirtiendo los dividendos hasta ahora (incluyendo caída de torres gemelas, crisis punto com y la peor crisis del siglo), hoy tendría 7.787,08 euros de dinero de hoy (calculado en base a la revalorización del IBEX total return que incluye dividendos reinvertidos)

Estamos hablando de una rentabilidad real (descontada la inflación) del 259,1% en 18 años gracias al único esfuerzo de haber esperado (asumiendo eso sí el riesgo de haberla palmado por el camino claro está)

¿Cuántos billetes de avión podía usted comprar en 2001 con 3.005,06 euros y cuántos puede comprar hoy con 7.787,08 euros? En este caso tenemos deflación clarísima, no inflación. Si lo hubiera invertido para este fin las ventajas del ahorro están muy claras. 

Por último (retórica, no hace falta que conteste), ¿Cuántos euros habrá usted ingresado en los últimos 18 años y qué proporción representan 3 mil euros en todo ese dinero? ¿Es decir, ha cambiado mucho sus finanzas?


----------



## Lemavos (8 Oct 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> quien ahorra, siempre tiene....



Fin del hilo


----------



## QuietAchiever (8 Oct 2019)

Estaré orgulloso de que mis ahorros ayuden a salir adelante a mis hijos, lo mismo que los ahorros de mi padre me ayudaron a salir adelante a mí.


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> cuando tuve mi primer trabajo, enseguida me cansé de trabajar para otros y decidí empezar por mi cuenta.
> Me propuse que si llegaba al medio millón de pesetas ahorrado , al día siguiente me iba.
> Fue en el año 2001 porque recuerdo que se iba a cambiar al Euro.
> Nunca necesité recurrir a ese dinero ahorrado , esa libreta de ahorros quedó olvidada con el tiempo.
> ...



Deberías haber invertido los tres mil euros en rabitos de pasa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Oct 2019)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Deberías haber invertido los tres mil euros en rabitos de pasa.



lo mismo es rabitos de pasa
euros que bolívares 

Es todo riqueza imaginaria.
Los tacaños mueren sin llegar a ver el fondo de su pozo


----------



## Dj Puesto (8 Oct 2019)

No lo se ahora que parece que el gobierno te incita a gastar mi intuición me dice que lo mejor es ahorrar. El 70% de la sociedad creo que sobrevive con menos de 5.000€ en la cuenta, y 5.000€ es poco un percance con el coche, una enfermedad jodida, una sanción de nuestro amado estado y a tomar por culo el colchón, te toca pedir un crédito para comprar una caja de cereales.

Claro que hay gente que disfruta haciendo como nuestro gobierno aplazando el pago y su estilo de vida es vivir hipotecado permanentemente y pagando 8 letras mensuales, igual si eres un ignorante eres capaz de vivir feliz así, yo desde luego viviría acojonado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Oct 2019)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> No lo se ahora que parece que el gobierno te incita a gastar mi intuición me dice que lo mejor es ahorrar. El 70% de la sociedad creo que sobrevive con menos de 5.000€ en la cuenta, y 5.000€ es poco un percance con el coche, una enfermedad jodida, una sanción de nuestro amado estado y a tomar por culo el colchón, te toca pedir un crédito para comprar una caja de cereales.
> 
> Claro que hay gente que disfruta haciendo como nuestro gobierno aplazando el pago y su estilo de vida es vivir hipotecado permanentemente y pagando 8 letras mensuales, igual si eres un ignorante eres capaz de vivir feliz así, yo desde luego viviría acojonado.



Joder, creo que es fácil de entender. 

*LO QUE LE DA VALOR AL DINERO ES LA DEUDA

tanto debes tanto vales *

La deuda significa el compromiso del deudor a trabajar para generar ese débito. sea un país , sea un individuo. 

Cuando a una persona le conceden un crédito de 300.000 euros,* EN ESE MOMENTO NACEN 300.000 EUROS


¿ DÓNDE ESTÁ EL FALLO ?*

Los que diseñaron esta arriesgada idea, no fueron conscientes de que detrás de cada pardillo había un especulador. 
y CUANDO VIERON QUE LA COSA IBA MAL, dejaron de pagar , muchos inmigrantes sudamericanos volvieron a sus países. 
cae de cajón que comprar un piso para especular, tarde o temprano se derrumba la estafa piramidal.


----------



## 999999999 (8 Oct 2019)

Mucho mejor hipotecarse o pedir créditos...!

El OP no es más tonto porque no entrena


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Oct 2019)

999999999 dijo:


> Mucho mejor hipotecarse o pedir créditos...!
> 
> El OP no es más tonto porque no entrena



Yo no soy gurú de nada. Solo describo la realidad, que a veces es difícil de ver. 

El estar fuera del rebaño te permite observar. 

Pero sin la menor duda , es mejor morirse con muchas deudas que con muchos ahorros.


----------



## 999999999 (8 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo no soy gurú de nada. Solo describo la realidad, que a veces es difícil de ver.
> 
> El estar fuera del rebaño te permite observar.
> 
> Pero sin la menor duda , *es mejor morirse con muchas deudas que con muchos ahorros.*



Eso se lo explicas a tus herederos...

Sin contar que una vida llena de deudas te amarga la existencia, y puede matarte...


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Oct 2019)

999999999 dijo:


> Eso se lo explicas a tus herederos...
> 
> Sin contar que una vida llena de deudas te amarga la existencia, y puede matarte...



lamentablemente yo soy de los ahorradores, y eso me amarga la vida. 

En relación a los herederos, la gran mayoría de los tacaños no tiene familia, lo que han acumulado privándose de vivir, irá para una familia musulmana con 5 hijos. 

Cae de cajón que si alguien tiene deudas, no tiene patrimonio , por lo tanto, sus herederos no tienen nada que ganar ni que perder, porque las deudas mueren con el deudor.


----------



## Zomb (8 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En relación a los herederos, la gran mayoría de los tacaños no tiene familia



¿Y si no soy un tacaño y quiero tener herederos pedazo de soplanucas? ¿Renuncio a ellos para endeudarme y vivir el día, cumpliendo justamente lo que el NWO quiere?


Lo han dicho antes y con razón, no eres más imbécil porque no entrenas


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Oct 2019)

Zomb dijo:


> ¿Y si no soy un tacaño y quiero tener herederos pedazo de soplanucas? ¿Renuncio a ellos para endeudarme y vivir el día, cumpliendo justamente lo que el NWO quiere?
> 
> 
> Lo han dicho antes y con razón, no eres más imbécil porque no entrenas



Lo que quiere el sistema es que tu tiempo de vida sea como un esclavo de una plantación. 
Si la plantación tenía grandes beneficios, se traían más esclavos, pero no se repartían con los negros. 
Hagas lo que hagas , lo que quieren es que pagues ( dinero = a fuerza laboral ) y otros especulen con tu esfuerzo. 

De nada te sirve acumular riquezas si no las disfrutas. 
Tus herederos serán una familia musulmana con los 5 hijos que tu no tendrás nunca.


----------



## CobraSensei (8 Oct 2019)

hay que ser gilipollas para comprar los cheques de comida con dinero real... si se ahorra y se pasan ciertas necesidades (en mi caso vivo con mis padres para ahorrar) es para vivir como un pobre y pagar como un rico.... cuando toca hacerlo, claro.


----------



## javiwell (9 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cae de cajón que si alguien tiene deudas, no tiene patrimonio , por lo tanto, sus herederos no tienen nada que ganar ni que perder, porque las deudas mueren con el deudor.



Eso no es cierto, tu patrimonio son todos tus bienes y derechos menos todas tus deudas.

Si debes dinero por la hipoteca tu patrimonio es el valor de la casa (que es tuya y puedes vender) menos la deuda de la hipoteca. No tendrás patrimonio si la casa vale menos que tu deuda pero esto ha ocurrido coyunturalmente de forma anecdótica en un contexto de crisis, lo habitual es que al hacerte una hipoteca construyas un patrimonio.

Todas las empresas tienen patrimonio y todas tienen deudas, no es incompatible tener riqueza con tener deudas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2019)

javiwell dijo:


> Eso no es cierto, tu patrimonio son todos tus bienes y derechos menos todas tus deudas.
> 
> Si debes dinero por la hipoteca tu patrimonio es el valor de la casa (que es tuya y puedes vender) menos la deuda de la hipoteca. No tendrás patrimonio si la casa vale menos que tu deuda pero esto ha ocurrido coyunturalmente de forma anecdótica en un contexto de crisis, lo habitual es que al hacerte una hipoteca construyas un patrimonio.
> 
> Todas las empresas tienen patrimonio y todas tienen deudas, no es incompatible tener riqueza con tener deudas.



Me repetiré porque veo que no te gusta leer, por eso estás arruinado y sin embargo crees que eres rico.
*Una hipoteca por la vivienda actualmente es " un crédito al consumo " exactamente igual que si comprases un ferrari .*

EL BANCO LO QUE QUIERE ES QUE TÚ FABRIQUES ESE DINERO CON TU ESFUERZO DE TRABAJO,
LO QUE TÚ COMPRES LE ES INDIFERENTE , PORQUE PISOS, CASAS Y URBANIZACIONES TIENEN TANTAS QUE LAS QUIEREN DEMOLER. 

Con el riesgo más que seguro que la estafa piramidal se derrumbase, se inventaron leyes y trequemanejes de ingeniería financiera para que el estado fuese el avalista de los créditos impagados, por lo tanto se puede considerar que ha sido una maniobra de saqueo a los estados ocupados y dirigidos por políticos traidores. 
*EL FONDO DE GARANTÍA DE DEPÓSITOS cubría originalmente 15.000 euros por depositante, que se extendieron a 20.000 euros a partir del año 2000 y 100.000 euros a partir del 10 de octubre de 2008.

Es decir , la precaución que tenían las entidades anteriormente a la hora de conceder un crédito , desaparecieron porque el estado es el responsable de las pérdidas. y esta forma de robar a los esclavos, permite que se ordeñe la vaca infinitas veces. 

Fondo de garantía de depósitos (España) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre *


----------



## javiwell (9 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Me repetiré porque veo que no te gusta leer, por eso estás arruinado y sin embargo crees que eres rico.
> *Una hipoteca por la vivienda actualmente es " un crédito al consumo " exactamente igual que si comprases un ferrari .*
> 
> EL BANCO LO QUE QUIERE ES QUE TÚ FABRIQUES ESE DINERO CON TU ESFUERZO DE TRABAJO,
> ...



No sé, yo mi casa no me la he comido de momento. Además, podría arrendarla por décadas obteniendo una renta. 

Por otra parte el dinero fiduciario no se fabrica haciendo solo un préstamo, el esquema sería el siguiente:

Banco A presta 300 mil a Pepe
Pepe compra casa a Lucas por 300 mil
Lucas va al Banco B e ingresa su dinero en un depósito
Banco B dispone de dicho depósito (aunque no sea suyo) para prestar a Juan 250 mil
Juan compra casa por 250 mil a Eva

Así, si al principio había 300 mil euro en el Banco A, al final, Lucas tiene un depósito de 300 mil euros de dinero fiduciario en el Banco B, el Banco B conserva 50 mil euros del dinero de Lucas y Eva tiene ahora mismo 250 mil euros en un cheque nominativo. 

Al igual que la masa monetaria se expande en este esquema, también se contrae a medida que se van devolviendo las deudas que son derechos reales, no hay espacio para la imaginación. 

Todo el problema viene de la modificación que se hizo del derecho romano que no permitía al depositario disponer en ningún caso de los depósitos (como es lógico), si quería un banco prestar, debía pedir prestado a sus clientes fijando un plazo y un interés, tenía que articular esa coordinación mediante contratos de crédito pero en ningún caso disponiendo de los depósitos que no son suyos, solo los debía custodiar y cobrar comisión por ello.


----------



## damnit (9 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lamentablemente yo soy de los ahorradores, y eso me amarga la vida.



explica por qué te amarga la vida

te lo pregunto desde el punto de vista de otro ahorrador como puedo ser yo

P.D.- a mí también me la amarga, pero me amargaba más cuando tenía deudas, así que prefiero lo primero


----------



## damnit (9 Oct 2019)

javiwell dijo:


> No tendrás patrimonio si la casa vale menos que tu deuda pero esto ha ocurrido coyunturalmente de forma anecdótica



partes de un error de base, esto no es "coyuntural de forma anecdótica". No después de 2008 al menos. Antes de aquello, puede ser, pero ya no.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2019)

damnit dijo:


> explica por qué te amarga la vida
> 
> te lo pregunto desde el punto de vista de otro ahorrador como puedo ser yo
> 
> P.D.- a mí también me la amarga, pero me amargaba más cuando tenía deudas, así que prefiero lo primero



No es fácil saber vivir la vida. 
Si tu quieres saber , el valor de la vida, solo recuerda que es un suceso breve. 

Y como tal esta inédita experiencia que es estar vivo, tienes que aprovecharlo al máximo . Ser consciente del tiempo presente que es el más importante de tu vida, puesto que el pasado ya quedó en el olvido y el futuro nada te lo puede garantizar . NADA. 

Por lo tanto buscar referentes en personas exitosas , primero habría que definir lo que es una vida bien vivida . Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por tener mi edad, por lo tanto ¿ cuanto vale mi edad ? 

Mis referentes son parientes cercanos que después de una vida miserable, murieron dejando una enorme fortuna sin tocar. 
Es decir , no fueron conscientes de todas sus posibilidades para el disfrute de la vida
supusieron que eran eternos. 

*YO NO QUIERO SER COMO ELLOS. Y ESTUDIO ATENTAMENTE CADA UNA DE LAS DECISIONES QUE TOMARON PARA HACER JUSTO LO CONTRARIO. *


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2019)

En este artículo relata que a José María Cano, el de mecano, compró un palacio en Lisboa por la mitad de lo que pedían hace pocos años. 
Es decir le descontaron 4 millones de euros. 

*TRADUCCIÓN : *
El vendedor de esa vivienda pretendía encontrar a un pardillo que pagase 4 millones de euros de más . 

y el pardillo a su vez, estaba dispuesto a pagar esa enorme estafa, porque soñaba con encontrar a otro más tonto que él para cobrarle 10 millones de euros en un par de años.


----------



## Play_91 (10 Oct 2019)

Por esto:

El círculo del 99 | Psicología Estratégica

Fíjate con el tema de la vivienda. Te pueden poner una casa de 200.000€ a 4.000.000€ si quieren y tu ahorrando toda la vida, 90 años trabajando ahorrando a muerte dejándote la sangre para luego tener una casa vieja que al mercado le ha dado la gana poner especulativamente el precio de 4.000.000€ de por ella. Digo 4M€ por poner una cifra inventada pero igual que suben de 100.000 a 300.000 pues podrían subir a lo que a alguna élite le diese la gana para que 4 se forren consiguiendo de un plumazo lo que otros ganan en vidas enteras.

Se potencia el aumento de la desigualdad entre pobres y ricos donde los ricos tienen ambición por hacerse con todo el dinero del resto de la gente que vive apretándose el cinturón constantemente aunque sean ingenieros con master y doctorado. Son esclavos que pagan el 52% de irpf. Es una falsa ilusión de que tienes algo que no tienes, crees tener dinero y sólo tienes 4 monedas y un asiento contable en un banco que dice que tienes algo que no tienes.

Ciertas élites se han hecho con un sistema para tener ellos todo el dinero del mundo en su poder. Imagínate que vienen unos extraterrestres a la tierra y deciden conquistarla, pues así estamos ahora mismo, tu eres una basura que trabaja por un sueldo de mierda, una migaja y las élites dominan el mundo.


----------



## Rеnato (10 Oct 2019)

Play_91 dijo:


> Por esto:
> 
> El círculo del 99 | Psicología Estratégica
> 
> ...



Paola, tira pa'la cama, cojones, que no son horas, y tengo ganas de darte por el ojal.

Basta de entretenerte con blogs y mierdas fingiéndote la nueva Carrie Bradshaw española.

Las mujeres sois para follar; nada más.


----------



## valladolid (10 Oct 2019)

damnit dijo:


> partes de un error de base, esto no es "coyuntural de forma anecdótica". No después de 2008 al menos. Antes de aquello, puede ser, pero ya no.



Siento decirlo pero esto es como el día de la marmota, estamos en 2008 en términos económicos. En breve despidos en masa, planes E, y venta de zulitos por hipoteca o por menos de lo queda hipoteca.

Enviado desde la Meseta


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2019)

damnit dijo:


> partes de un error de base, esto no es "coyuntural de forma anecdótica". No después de 2008 al menos. Antes de aquello, puede ser, pero ya no.




Esto es solo una media nacional, el gráfico puede variar mucho de una vivienda a otra, pero en términos medios de España, quien compró una vivienda entre 2006 y 20011 (5 años) ha visto caer el precio de mercado unos años pero ya se ha recuperado ya en buena medida, si sumamos todas las amortizaciones de capital de la hipoteca en más de una década que llevan pagando, que será en torno a un 25% del crédito con sistema de amortización francés, estas desafortunadas personas ya tienen más patrimonio que habiendo alquilado.

Quien compró a partir de 2011, hizo una compra cojonuda, especialmente los que compraron en 2014.






Como el INE empezó a publicar este índice en 2007, no tengo datos más antiguos pero este gráfico desde los años 80 es una pendiente más bien ascendente que se acentúa a partir de 2005 luego cae abruptamente y... se recupera!


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si claro... espérate a que pasen 3 o 4 añitos que vienen guapos, a ver en que queda la estupenda gráfica esa...
> 
> Simplemente con ver lo que se tardan en vender los pisos que están ahora en el mercado, ya te puedes hacer una idea de lo que viene.



En cualquier caso a mí no me preocupa demasiado la variación de precios de la vivienda porque la mía es para mi propio uso residencial no estoy pensando en vender. 

Me costó 133 mil euros, es céntrica en ciudad mediana y es bonita luminosa y acogedora, tiene 90m2. Pago una cuota de hipoteca de 340 euros y 35 de comunidad. Si busco en el idealista algo parecido por la zona no encuentro nada por menos de 180 mil


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2019)

javiwell dijo:


> En cualquier caso a mí no me preocupa demasiado la variación de precios de la vivienda porque la mía es para mi propio uso residencial no estoy pensando en vender.
> 
> Me costó 133 mil euros, es céntrica en ciudad mediana y es bonita luminosa y acogedora, tiene 90m2. Pago una cuota de hipoteca de 340 euros y 35 de comunidad. Si busco en el idealista algo parecido por la zona no encuentro nada por menos de 180 mil



joder, está claro cuánto cuesta una vivienda, no ? 

Nueva estafa a los españoles: BBVA vendió a Cerberus 78.000 viviendas a 51.000 euros cada una


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> joder, está claro cuánto cuesta una vivienda, no ?
> 
> Nueva estafa a los españoles: BBVA vendió a Cerberus 78.000 viviendas a 51.000 euros cada una



Ahá, y así muy céntricas o en la M-50 y en la ciudad del Pocero?


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Oct 2019)

La borregada comete un grave error de suponer que es más inteligente que las personas del pasado. 
Ellos crearon civilizaciones y tenían una enorme cultura además de inteligencia. 

¿ qué es ser inteligente ? un experto es una persona que sabe mucho de poco. Un buen cirujano o ingeniero, puede ser bueno en lo suyo y no haber leído un libro en su vida. Me refiero un libro que no fuese algo técnico de lo suyo. 
NO SOMOS MENTE, NO SOMOS CUERPO . Somos herramientas productivas . Un chófer de autobús es un autómata con GPS, una cajera de supermercado es parte de la máquina registradora que será sustituida en breve por algún tipo de sensor. 
Cuando yo estoy trabajando con el ordenador, mis perros creen que me he quedado dormido .
Un médico es una base de datos que asocia síntomas , diagnóstico y tratamiento y será sustituido por una aplicación en el móvil. 
Un piloto de avión es el sensor de un drone . Un pescador es una polea que tira de la red, Una cosechadora hace el trabajo de miles de segadores.
¿ y los que recolectan aceitunas ?¿ cuánto de humanos tienen ? 

Suponer que la gente actual sabe más que Aristóteles o Platón que vivieron hace 2.500 años, es una estupidez.


----------



## Segismunda (11 Oct 2019)

Los comunistas y sus hilos intentando derroyer a la gente en sus ya de por sí míseras vidas pepitas.


----------



## Aspirinas (11 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La borregada comete un grave error de suponer que es más inteligente que las personas del pasado.
> Ellos crearon civilizaciones y tenían una enorme cultura además de inteligencia.
> 
> ¿ qué es ser inteligente ? un experto es una persona que sabe mucho de poco. Un buen cirujano o ingeniero, puede ser bueno en lo suyo y no haber leído un libro en su vida. Me refiero un libro que no fuese algo técnico de lo suyo.
> ...



Se creen tan inteligentes como para cambiar las leyes de la naturaleza, para coger siglos de experiencia humana y tirarlos a la basura alimentados por su propia estulticia.

Olvidar el pasado, caer en los mismos errores una y otra vez y para colmo llamar a ese engendro "evolución" a la vez que cada vez más y más rápido abandonamos nuestra condición humana.

Pese a la esperanza de vida y otros tantos inconvenientes desearía haber nacido en una época pasada en la que no tuviera que ver caer mi propia civilización fruto del egoísmo y la estupidez de gente que no es capaz ni de darse cuenta que está defendiendo a sus propios verdugos.

Malditos todos.


----------



## Aspirinas (11 Oct 2019)

Sí gracias, y se que mi comentario no tiene que ver directamente con el tema tratado pero estaba contestando a un mensaje de ATARAXIO.

¿Me dirás que te molesta algo así habiendo cientos de hilos de mierda en el principal? Pues vale.


----------



## Aspirinas (11 Oct 2019)

El que no entiende de que va el asunto soy yo, me preguntas que si me he leído algo de lo escrito dándome a entender que no está bien hablar de otro tema que no tiene que ver con el original (aunque sí está relacionado) y luego me dices que lo encuentras divertido. 

Llevo relativamente poco aquí y no podría decir que conozco a nadie pero el tal Ataraxio me parece de los mas cuerdos del lugar (aunque viendo el nivel de muchos foreros quizá tampoco sea un gran logro)


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Oct 2019)

lo ideal es que los dientes de sierra de este tipo de gráficos no sean muy pronunciados, puesto que después de una gran subida, habrá una gran bajada. Cae de cajón. Si la línea es uniforme , unos ganan otros pierden pero no es una debacle.

A los especuladores desalmados que atacan y saquean países lo único que les importa son los beneficios, no los daños colaterales en las economías. Así que tengan claro que los dientes de sierra siempre estarán.
*"Ningún árbol crece indefinidamente hasta el cielo. Wall Street, tampoco…"*

* ( Rockefeller )*


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Oct 2019)

si lo estoy. A menudo la armonía en las facciones es indicativo de una buena genética e inteligencia, por eso instintivamente las personas desean aparearse con alguien que resulta atractivo sin saber porqué. . y es que una nariz es para respirar, los ojos para ver , la boca para comer y las orejas para oír. .pero esos milímetros bien colocados indican mucho al instinto básico.


----------



## Aspirinas (11 Oct 2019)

30 cm, multiorgásmico y con piso pagado.
No se que haces aún con las bragas puestas.


----------



## Trollkien (11 Oct 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Tan estúpido es ahorrar a base de vivir en la miseria como no ahorrar gastando el dinero en gilipolleces. Lo primero es miseria para el presente, lo segundo casi la garantiza para el futuro.
> Para mí el secreto está en buscar el equilibrio: ni vivir como un miserable ni derrochar en tonterías. Si ahorramos y nos habituamos a vivir sin gastos superfluos, tenemos más posibilidades de pasar una vejez tranquila. Y si palmamos jóvenes, al menos dejaremos algo a nuestros hijos.



Buena respuesta...

Por ejemplo una gasto superfluo es pagar un gym religiosamente todos los meses, cuando tirando muy por lo alto puedes comprarte un banco unas mancuernas y hacer el 80% de todo lo que puedas hacer en gym comercial normal. Si tienes garaje te puedes montar "tu box" con una jaula que hasta tu mismo puedes soldarte... 500 euros inversion tirando por lo alto y el acero te sobrevivira... eso si, el factor mental de hacerlo en casa y no en un gym al que te obligas a ir pq has pagado es otra cosa...

movil de 150 euros, aceptable, frente a los 800 o mas "pq tienen una camara que miras que filtracos tienen que me ponen pelo y me quitan las ojeras...

Casapapismo si no tienes novia, es lo mejor... da igual tu edad, ahorras en vivienda lo que no esta escrito y un sueldo mediocre te permite ahorrar mucho...

Ahora, esta el tema de "invertir"... ¿En que? si esta todo hecho mierda


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Oct 2019)

Rocachondo dijo:


> Buena respuesta...
> 
> Por ejemplo una gasto superfluo es pagar un gym religiosamente todos los meses, cuando tirando muy por lo alto puedes comprarte un banco unas mancuernas y hacer el 80% de todo lo que puedas hacer en gym comercial normal. Si tienes garaje te puedes montar "tu box" con una jaula que hasta tu mismo puedes soldarte... 500 euros inversion tirando por lo alto y el acero te sobrevivira... eso si, el factor mental de hacerlo en casa y no en un gym al que te obligas a ir pq has pagado es otra cosa...
> 
> ...



Eres joven , ingenuo y no te has enterado de nada de lo que cuento en el hilo. 
Justo lo que dices es la antítesis de lo que opino, pero es que es en el extremo más opuesto y alejado posible. 

*TU CONFUNDES GASTO E INVERSIÓN. NO ENTIENDES LA DIFERENCIA *

El gym es una chorrada que se va únicamente a sociabilizar, a hacer amigos, ligar, salir de casa , sentirse pertenecer a un grupo a falta de algo mejor.

Es una buena inversión NO ES UN GASTO, por un módico precio te da la oportunidad de relacionarte con personas que ni te mirarían a la cara en otras circunstancias.

GASTO ES COMPRARSE UN MONTÓN DE CACHIBACHES QUE JAMÁS LOS VAS A USAR. 

- los móviles de alta gama , son una extensión del cerebro. Son un invento tan extraordinario e increíble, que parecen aparatos mágicos. 
Claro que tu nunca supiste lo que costaba una cámara de vídeo, una cadena musical, un reproductor de DVD, un GPS , una PDA, y tantos aparatos tecnológicos que me han costado una fortuna y que están ahora englobados en un aparatito que además con mucha mejor calidad te soluciona cualquier cosa. 
Un móvil de alta gama , con diferencia, es la mejor inversión que puede hacer una persona inteligente. De hecho puedes adivinar el nivel de estupidez de una persona según el móvil que lleve. 

Si tu, por un módico precio puedes disfrutar del mismo móvil que Bill Gates, es de tontos no hacerlo . ¿ acaso puedes tener el mismo coche o la misma vivienda ? 

Un móvil bueno te obliga a exprimirlo y sacarle el máximo partido, es entrenar la mente , superarse a uno mismo. Si te contentas con un móvil de poca monta, tienes mentalidad de viejo que solo piensa en la tumba. 

*EL MAYOR ERROR QUE PUEDE HACER UNA PERSONA ES QUEDARSE EN CASA DE SUS PADRES*
yo me fui a los 18 , contaba los días para irme. No hay nada más importante en la vida , que ser dueño de tus decisiones, las grandes y las pequeñas. Decía Julio César " prefiero ser cabeza de ratón que cola de león " .

Si permaneces en casa de tus padres te infantilizas , tienes el síndrome de Peter Pan . Te da miedo al vida. 
La toma de decisiones es un entrenamiento constante , desde lo que tienes que comprar para hacer la comida, hasta como se cocina y se recoje la mesa. Obligarte a resolver situaciones cotidianas te hace una mente práctica, que se nota en la empresa a la hora de buscar soluciones a problemas gordos. Si siempre delegas en mamá que te diga cuando tienes que cambiarte los calzoncillos , cuando te cases tu mujer te mangoneará como el beta que eres. 

Por razones profesionales , he tenido la oportunidad de conocer a algunas familias de empresarios importantes y directivos de empresa. 
Personas que están en la estratosfera social y que yo conozco los entresijos de su estilo de vida. 

En todos los casos, a pesar de vivir en grandes mansiones ( increíbles casas que hay ocultas detrás de unos muros ) , sus hijos, SIEMPRE , SIEMPRE, se van , o los echan cuanto antes. Suelen ir a estudiar al extranjero, o alguna universidad en otra ciudad. Y una vez iniciado el despegue , nunca jamás vuelven. Toda esa gente se casa joven. Intentan contactar con afines de buena familia para casarse cuanto antes , aún en edad universitaria. 

Ellos a la vieja usanza ya intentan enlazar a sus hijos con hijas de familias , no por su dinero, sino por su forma de ver la vida. 
No voy a calificarlos emocionalmente, pero sí que tienen la clave del éxito. 

NO TIENEN LIQUIDEZ, DE HECHO TODO TODO TODO LO INVIERTEN ,OJO, NO EN PLANES DE PENSIONES NI PRODUCTOS BANCARIOS NI PATRAÑAS , SINO EN CONSTRUIRSE A UNO MISMO, EN EXPERIENCIAS EN LA VIDA, EN SOCIABILIZAR CON OTRAS PERSONAS QUE PUEDEN TRAERLE CLIENTES O NEGOCIO. 

Sus clubes de golf, náuticos, congresos, reuniones sociales y celebraciones..... son para congeniar de una forma amable y distendida con rivales y competencia en una especie de cínico baile de influencias. 

*MUÉVETE, CONSTRÚYETE, TU PRESENTE, TU MISMO, ES TU MEJOR INVERSIÓN. *

( de nada )


----------



## megamaxi (12 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> le dan un talonario de 30 bonos de 10 euros para gastar en comida al mes




Le daran 22 bonos al mes, uno por cada dia laborable. 

Y bueno, sin ahorro no hay inversión posible, ni hay tranquilidad.


----------



## megamaxi (12 Oct 2019)

Los cheques restaurante es simplemente una forma de "engordar el salario bruto" de una forma fiscalmente eficiente, ya que por debajo de cierta cantidad no tributan.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Oct 2019)

Yo aprendo cada día, de mis errores presentes y pasados y de los errores de los demás. 
Los aciertos también pueden ser instructivos pero no tanto porque intervienen otros factores como la suerte o las redes sociales a las que se pertenece. 

CREO, y tampoco estoy seguro, que se trata de LIBERTAD Y AUTONOMÍA PROPIA y ser consciente del valor del tiempo de vida ; EL TIEMPO DE JUVENTUD. No se trata de acumular dinero ( ya te dije que los ricos lo " invierten " en desarrollo personal ) . Esa es la clave de la estafa , LO QUE LA BORREGADA CREE QUE ES AHORRO, es simplemente que cede sus recursos a humanos más listos que el ahorrador y a cambio le da un papelito con unos números de riqueza imaginaria que nunca hará efectiva. 


- alguien que vive con sus padres en edad de tener su propia familia , es un mequetrefe .
- alguien que trabaja para otros , es un esclavo
- alguien que se limita y se priva de usar sus recursos, es un subnormal 
- alguien que no ve lo anterior es un ciego. 

( de nada )


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Oct 2019)

cuando dudes piensa en este. 

Si él puede, tú puedes. 

Somos el último eslabón VIVO, de una enorme cadena de supervivientes que superaron la glaciación , las hambrunas, las sequías, las epidemias, las guerras ... y aún así tuvieron, amaron y criaron a sus hijos, por eso existimos. 

Las personas estériles son traidores a esa carrera de relevos que es la reproducción . Ese código genético que se transmite de padres a hijos , acaba en ti . Has asesinado a todos tus antepasados.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Oct 2019)

Te han hecho perder el instinto reproductivo para que el espacio en el mundo que le tocaba a tus descendientes, lo ocupen musulmanes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Oct 2019)

cada individuo es único . Es una combinación inédita de genes. Todas las personas rubias de ojos azules que existen y han existido en el mundo , descienden de un único individuo, al igual que los chinos. o cualquier raza de perros si así es más fácil de entender. 

Todos los miles de millones de pollos que se consumen en el mundo, descienden de la misma pareja, al igual que todas las vacas holstein , esas vacas negras y blancas que dan mucha leche. 

Unos pocos hombres han sido los padres de cientos de millones de individuos.


----------



## workforfood (12 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Te han hecho perder el instinto reproductivo para que el espacio en el mundo que le tocaba a tus descendientes, lo ocupen musulmanes.



No tiene sentido lo que dices, cada generación comparte antepasados por lo tanto que tú no te reproduzcas es completamente irrelevante. Centenares o miles de generaciones atrás compartes familia con los musulmanes.


----------



## workforfood (12 Oct 2019)

Si existen todavía enfermedades genéticas es porque un montón de individuos beta o gamma se ha reproducido a lo largo de la historia, ahora la gente con más cerebro se abstiene de reproducirse, la no reproducción de millones de individuos es bueno para la raza ya que la mejora en conjunto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Oct 2019)

workforfood dijo:


> No tiene sentido lo que dices, cada generación comparte antepasados por lo tanto que tú no te reproduzcas es completamente irrelevante. Centenares o miles de generaciones atrás compartes familia con los musulmanes.



la gran mayoría de las mujeres españolas estáis llegando a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos. 
Es un ataque de ingeniería social promovido por enemigos. No es casualidad que haya pasado. 
España es el país más estéril del mundo .


----------



## workforfood (12 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la gran mayoría de las mujeres españolas estáis llegando a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos.
> Es un ataque de ingeniería social promovido por enemigos. No es casualidad que haya pasado.
> España es el país más estéril del mundo .



En España sobra gente y los moros y negros cuando acceden a una economía moderna dejan de tener muchos hijos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Oct 2019)

workforfood dijo:


> En España sobra gente y los moros y negros cuando acceden a una economía moderna dejan de tener muchos hijos.




Pues de alguna parte tienen que salir los próximos habitantes de España. 
Tú eres una víctima, lo que tu crees que crees, te lo han inculcado de la misma manera que las mujeres de Corea del Norte piensan diferente a las del sur. O las mujeres saudíes llevan burka. Ellas creen que lo hacen porque quieren. 

La sorpresa llegará en 15 años cuando ya todas las mujeres españolas de esta generación hayan llegado a la menopausia y hayan cedido el reemplazo generacional a madres de otros países, otras culturas, otras razas. 

El 70% de las mujeres de 35 años en España no tiene hijos


----------



## workforfood (12 Oct 2019)

Los tontos en Europa no suelen tener hijos. La moronegrada sí pero esos en la siguiente generación tendrán pocos o ninguno.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2019)

Causas financieras en la expulsion judía de 1492 - Monografias.com
Antes de entrar en la cuestión financiera judía debemos referirnos primero a la problemática de la usura, pero no en su sentido actual de "ganancia excesiva" en un préstamo, sino en el indicado por San Agustín, quien la definía como "toda transacción en la que una persona espera recibir más de lo que ha dado".

Durante el medievo la usura estuvo considerada por la iglesia como una ofensa teológica, se partía de una forma de entender el préstamo como aquello a lo que se recurría cuando se era presa de alguna desgracia, y la moral imperante estaba, al menos en teoría, en contra de aprovecharse del mal del prójimo. Esta forma de préstamo oneroso fue censurada especialmente por los Concilios Nicense (325), Lateranense (1139), Lugdense (1245) y en las encíclicas y bulas "Vix Pervenit" de Benedicto XIV, "Cun Onus Apostolicae Servitutis" de Pio V, "Detestabilis Avaritiae" de Sixto V, etc . Los motivos de esta condena se justifican en varios puntos:

a. La Biblia. Según Mastrofini, las disposiciones que aparecen en el Antiguo Testamento contra la usura serían:

Exodo XXII:25 "Si prestares dinero al necesitado de mi pueblo, que mora contigo, no le has de apremiar como un exactor, ni oprimirle con usuras".
Levítico XXV:35-36 "Si tu hermano empobreciere [...] no cobres usura de él, ni más de lo que prestaste"
Deuteronomio XXIII:19-20 "No prestarás a usura a tu hermano ni dinero, ni granos, ni cualquier otra cosa; sino solamente a extranjeros. Mas tu hermano le has de prestar sin usura lo que necesita".
Deuteronomio XXVIII:12 "De suerte que tú prestarás a muchas gentes, y de nadie tomarás prestado", siendo esta una de las bendiciones de Israel.
Salmo LIV:12 "No se apartan de sus plazas la usura y el fraude". Con ello el rey David anuncia la ruina de sus enemigos.
Eclesiástico VIII:15 "No prestes al que puede más que tú; que si algo le prestaste, haz cuenta que lo has perdido"
Por su parte Luis de Molina (1535-1600) además de algunas de las anteriores citas bíblicas también incluye:

Ezequiel XVIII:8 "[Y si un hombre fuera justo...] si no prestare a usura, ni recibiere mas de lo prestado... [tendrá vida verdadera y feliz, dice el Señor Dios]
Ezequiel XVIII:13 "[Y si un hombre...] dé a usura y reciba mas de lo prestado: ¿acaso ese vivirá? No vivirá. Habiendo hecho todas esas cosas tan detestables, morirá sin remedio: su sangre caerá sobre él"
Salmo XIV: 5 "[Morará en tu celestial Tabernáculo. Aquél... ] que no da su dinero a usura, ni se deja cohechar contra el inocente. Quién así se porta, no será conmovido por toda la eternidad"
Salmo LXXI:14 "[El Mesías cuando llegue, respecto a las almas de los pobres...] Libertarlas ha de las usuras y de la iniquidad de los ricos"
Proverbios XXII: 7 "Quien toma prestado se hace siervo del que le presta".
Proverbios XXII: 26 " No te asocies con aquellos que imprudentemente contraen obligaciones alargando su mano, ofreciéndose por fiadores de deudas".
En estas citas se mostraba como para el Dios del Antiguo Testamento resultaba poco grato la existencia de usura, especialmente cuando esta era ejercida entre hermanos en la fe, y sobre todo si eran pobres. Algunos autores llegaran a pensar que si se podía ejercer a ricos y a extranjeros y a los pueblos considerados enemigos.

Nuevo Testamento. Frente a aquellos pensadores que consideraban que las normas emanadas del Antiguo Testamento quedaban sin fuerza tras la muerte de Jesucristo, tanto Molina, como otros autores, buscaron en el Evangelio citas que indicaran una clara prohibición de la usura para los cristianos.

Lucas VI:33 "Y si prestáis a aquellos de quienes esperáis recibir recompensa, ¿qué mérito tenéis? Pues también los malos prestan a los malos, a trueque de recibir de ellos otro tanto"
Lucas VI:35 "Haced bien y prestad, sin esperanza de recibir nada por ello; y será grande vuestra recompensa"
b. Pero además de los meramente bíblicos se daban argumentos filosóficos tomados de los clásicos griegos: el dinero es estéril, luego no es lícito pretender un lucro de él porque se pretendería un fruto de una cosa infructuosa. Lo que con ello estaríamos haciendo es cobrar por el tiempo, y este es regalo del Creador. Por otro lado consideraban que con la usura se hacía un uso antinatural de la moneda, pues esta había sido creada para el intercambio, no para ser incrementada. Cobrar interés por el préstamo de dinero equivale a cobrar por el uso de una cosa que se consume con el uso, equiparando el uso del dinero al uso de una cosa consumible como el vino, el trigo etc; así como no se puede cobrar por bienes y además por el uso de los mismos, así tampoco se puede cobrar por el dinero y su uso, ya que ello equivaldría a cobrar dos veces por el mismo concepto.

Por todo ello la usura era considerada un pecado peor que el robo y tan perniciosa, que se llegaba a considerar que cualquier beneficio obtenido de ella ni siquiera podía darse como limosna. Para dar mayor fuerza a esa prohibición eclesiástica se promulgaron, en distintos lugares, una serie de penas para aquellas personas que cometieran el delito de usura:

Los usureros eran considerados infames, aún antes de que se dictara sentencia.
La perdida de la cantidad dada en préstamo, la cual solía repartirse entre prestatario y el fisco.
En algunos reinos podían ser condenados por uno o dos años al destierro.
Pena de excomunión.
Nulidad de los testamentos dados por usureros notorios, exceptuando las cantidades que hubieran sido legadas a obras pías.
Las anteriores penas no eran discutibles pues en la única clementina sobre la usura se indica: "Si alguno cayese en el error de afirmar que la práctica de la usura no es pecado, o insistiera pertinazmente en su afirmación, decretamos que se le castigue como hereje. Y mandamos firmemente a los Ordinarios del lugar y a los inquisidores de la herética maldad, que no dejen de proceder contra quienes consideren sospechosos o acusados de tal error, como sospechosos de herejía"



LOS JUDIOS Y LA USURA


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2020)

*Cánsate ya, oh mortal, de fatigarte
en adquirir riquezas y tesoro,
que últimamente el tiempo ha de heredarte,
y al fin te dejarán la plata y oro:
vive para ti solo, si pudieres,
pues sólo para ti, si mueres, mueres.*

FRANCISCO DE QUEVEDO MUERTO EL 8 de septiembre de 1645


----------



## Higadillas (28 Mar 2020)

Subnormal, qué harías ahora sin ahorros?


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Subnormal, qué harías ahora sin ahorros?



Venezuela te dice a dónde se irán tus ahorros. 

De hecho pedazo de gilipollas , los que han ahorrado , habéis regalado vuestros " vales para vivir mejor " a otros a cambio de una riqueza imaginaria. 

Ahora os quedaréis sin nada. Todos tus ceros se reducirán a uno. 

Por lo menos los que no han ahorrado se lo han llevado en experiencia de vida. 

Reconozco que he gastado demasiado lento estos años que daba por hecho esta hecatombe, todavía me queda demasiado, si estuviese abierto FNAC, COMPRARÍA MEDIA TIENDA.


----------



## Galvani (28 Mar 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Venezuela te dice a dónde se irán tus ahorros.
> 
> De hecho pedazo de gilipollas , los que han ahorrado , habéis regalado vuestros " vales para vivir mejor " a otros a cambio de una riqueza imaginaria.
> 
> ...



Pues deja de trabajar y a ver quien te mantiene no te jode. ¿Tú te crees que la gente trabaja por gusto o qué? Lo único que da la libertad es el dinero. Lo malo es que trabajando no lo consigues pero si te gastas todo aún menos. Vaya payasada.


----------



## sepultada en guano (28 Mar 2020)

La sociedad -todas las sociedades, hasta las más primitivas- se basan en el intercambio.
Una vez que esa sociedad adquiere una mínima sofisticación, necesita el dinero para vehicular ese intercambio.
Cuanta más capacidad de intercambio, más libre eres.
Empezando porque puedes liberarte de la angustia de la miseria.
Que vale, que otras cosas no, que si mañana te pilla un autobús da lo mismo que estés forrado y todo eso... pero las cosas sirven para lo que sirven y nadie les pide que sirvan para lo que no sirven, así que en este caso lo mismo.


----------



## mr_nobody (28 Mar 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cánsate ya, oh mortal, de fatigarte
> en adquirir riquezas y tesoro,
> que últimamente el tiempo ha de heredarte,
> y al fin te dejarán la plata y oro:
> ...



El mejor poema de la historia de la humanidad


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2020)

no digan que no avisé


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2020)

Ser ahorrador aún pasando necesidades es una forma de ser, de la misma manera que otras personas sacan de tarjeta de crédito para pagar tonterías aún teniendo enormes deudas.

SE NACE. NO PUEDES EVITAR SER ASÍ. En un grupo debe haber diferentes individuos con diferentes pulsiones porque si todo el mundo fuese igual , un error de cálculo llevaría al grupo a la extinción. Piensa en nuestros antepasados de hace miles de años .

Un hamster es un animal ahorrador. ha evolucionado en zonas semidesérticas de Siria, donde la mitad del año apenas hay alimentos, por lo tanto en épocas de abundancia, recolecta todo lo que encuentra. A veces anidan en campos de trigo y se han encontrado madrigueras con kilos y kilos de varias generaciones. El ratón europeo , sin embargo, que siempre encuentra algo que comer por el bosque, no ahorra.

yo siempre fui muy diferente a mi hermano, que me lleva 3 años . A pesar de ser de familia normal , que no le llegaba el sueldo a fin de mes, yo nunca jamás en mi vida , me vi sin dinero. ni siquiera de niño . NUNCA !! Jamás tuve deudas , es más , he llegado a acumular suficiente dinero gracias a mi trabajo que me ha permitido retirarme a los 40 , precisamente porque todo me indicaba que iba a pasar lo que está pasando y que debería dilapidar mis ahorros en mi tiempo de vida. y eso estoy haciendo.

LA VIDA ES TODO AQUELLO QUE PASA FUERA DEL TRABAJO.

Mi hermano , sin embargo , yo le prestaba dinero de niño. Él y su mujer trabajan y ambos ganan un buen sueldo . no sé donde meten más de 3000 euros al mes , pero se siguen quedando a cero como cuando era niño.

Hemos nacido en la misma casa, con los mismos padres , pero nuestra forma de ser es diferente.

Yo soy como un hermano de mi padre, que ha acumulado un montón de pasta en la vida y ha sido siempre muy tacaño . Se ha privado de todo en la vida con tal de no gastar. Es la persona de la que más he aprendido pues viendo sus graves errores, pude recapacitar a tiempo para no ser como él.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (2 Abr 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Tan estúpido es ahorrar a base de vivir en la miseria como no ahorrar gastando el dinero en gilipolleces. Lo primero es miseria para el presente, lo segundo casi la garantiza para el futuro.
> Para mí el secreto está en buscar el equilibrio: ni vivir como un miserable ni derrochar en tonterías. Si ahorramos y nos habituamos a vivir sin gastos superfluos, tenemos más posibilidades de pasar una vejez tranquila. Y si palmamos jóvenes, al menos dejaremos algo a nuestros hijos.



Sí, pero eso es cuando no vives en un país comunista. Si yo no hubiera ahorrado con sacrificio ahora mismo estaría más tranquilo.


----------



## Feyerabend (2 Abr 2020)

Vaya gilipollez de hilo. Ahorrar es bueno y ayuda, Espanha no ahorra, pues se va al guano, el norte de Europa ahorra, pues sobreviven. No es ahorrar como bien material, sino que el ahorro es en sí mismo una actitud previsora ante posibles adversidades. Ser Venezuela implica antes no haber ahorrado o no tener mentalidad previsora.


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Abr 2020)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Sí, pero eso es cuando no vives en un país comunista. Si yo no hubiera ahorrado con sacrificio ahora mismo estaría más tranquilo.



Qué triste es tener que reconocer que tienes TODA la razón...


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no hace falta dinero, solo necesitas comer.
> No es necesario tener muchos amigos, es una necesititis como cualquier otra.
> el ser humano es ocioso.
> La música es buena compañía.
> ...



– Es de sabios aceptar lo inevitable;
es de sabios modificar lo que pueda para bien ser cambiado;
es de sabios saber qué se debe aceptar y qué se puede modificar.

- sean generosos en las pequeñas cosas
- no confundan gasto e inversión 
- nunca un árbol creció hasta el cielo
- todo lo que sube baja 
- si tu quieres saber el valor de tu vida, sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve 

( de nada )


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ser ahorrador aún pasando necesidades es una forma de ser, de la misma manera que otras personas sacan de tarjeta de crédito para pagar tonterías aún teniendo enormes deudas.
> 
> SE NACE. NO PUEDES EVITAR SER ASÍ. En un grupo debe haber diferentes individuos con diferentes pulsiones porque si todo el mundo fuese igual , un error de cálculo llevaría al grupo a la extinción. Piensa en nuestros antepasados de hace miles de años .
> 
> ...



ni tanto ni tan calvo, sabiduría popular. 

Y si hubieras hecho un búnquer o hubieras acondicionado en un lugar recóndito una casa más o menos autosuficente en comida, agua y energía, serías más libre ahora.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2020)

El remar se va acabar


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2020)

Brain games: 6- Usted decide

vi este sorprendente documental en national geografic y lo he buscado por internet. Es sobre la toma de decisiones y como nos engaña el cerebro . a los 4 minutos no te lo pierdas . Frases a tener en cuenta : " cree que más alternativas le hacen más feliz, pero es una equivocación, porque más alternativas abren la puerta al arrepentimiento , y los seres humanos tratamos de evitar el dolor, tanto como buscamos el placer . por eso ante una decisión si se acumulan muchas opciones, nuestro cerebro no sólo intentará descubrir qué quiere, también tratará de evitar esa sensación que tiene de que ese está perdiendo algo mejor.
los psicólogos le llaman la paradoja de la elección y puede provocar que sea incapaz de tomar una decisión. Para tomar decisiones meditadas , el cerebro usa comparaciones ¿ cómo se puede saber el valor de algo a no ser que se compare con otra cosa ? es imperativo para nuestro éxito que estemos dispuestos a tomar malas decisiones , y con esa elección se puede vivir.


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Oct 2020)

Porque al piojoso perroflauta le da envidia


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2020)

acumular tendría sentido si viviésemos eternamente , pero el valor de la vida reside en que es un suceso breve .

Hallan objetos avaluados en unos $4.000 millones en casa de un acumulador compulsivo en Gran Bretaña | Emol.com

Entre montañas de objetos acumulados durante dos décadas por un comprador compulsivo en su casa de Inglaterra, se hallaron piezas de gran valor, como cómics o recuerdos de The Beatles, estimados en hasta 5 millones de dólares , informó el jueves una casa de subastas. Ramann Shukla, que vivía en Nottingham, pasó 20 años recogiendo unos 60.000 objetos, que invadieron su casa, un departamento, dos garajes y 24 cubos de basura. Imágenes de su vivienda mostraron montañas de paquetes en cajas o bolsas apilados de forma desordenada. El hombre, que podría sufrir del trastorno obsesivo conocido como síndrome de Diógenes, planeaba vender estos artículos para financiar su jubilación, pero murió a los 64 años de un ataque al corazón. Su hermano llamó entonces a Unique Auctions, una casa de subastas cercana, para vender los artículos. "Su primera idea fue tirarlo todo a la basura. Pero por suerte, nos llamó", explica el subastador Terry Woodcock en un video publicado el jueves en la web de la casa de remates.

Fuente: Emol.com - Hallan objetos avaluados en unos $4.000 millones en casa de un acumulador compulsivo en Gran Bretaña | Emol.com


----------



## Lemavos (9 Oct 2020)

Ahorrar es la autentica salud, joda a quien le joda, sobretodo a banqueros y empresarios vividores.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2020)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ahorrar es la autentica salud, joda a quien le joda, sobretodo a banqueros y empresarios vividores.



otros gastarán lo que tú acumules y bailarán sobre tu tumba. 

*REEMOS QUE SOMOS INMORTALES*

Tú estás viviendo con la idea de que eres inmortal.
Cuando digo que eres inmortal , en realidad no piensas que eres inmortal , pero no eres consciente de tu mortalidad.
Si no eres consciente de tu mortalidad , en algún lugar piensas que eres inmortal...

¿ no es así ?

¿ cuántos momentos al día eres consciente de que eres mortal ?


----------



## Lemavos (9 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> otros gastarán lo que tú acumules y bailarán sobre tu tumba.
> 
> *REEMOS QUE SOMOS INMORTALES*
> 
> ...



Ahorrar es la autentica salud siendo mortal, siendo inmortal sería la releche. Jaja jaja


----------



## Catulo (9 Oct 2020)

Si eres laborioso, porque te gusta tu trabajo -nada raro si se trata de uno intelectual y creativo, con responsabilidades, que encima son los mejor pagados- y austero, normalmente te sobrará dinero, en tal caso es razonable ahorrar o invertir por si te faltase lo que necesitas en el futuro o le faltase a tus hijos.

No necesitamos vivir lujosamente a todo tren ni nos beneficia en realidad. Dan más felicidad los libros que todo el lujo del mundo, y estos no son caros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2020)

Catulo dijo:


> Si eres laborioso, porque te gusta tu trabajo -nada raro si se trata de uno intelectual y creativo, con responsabilidades, que encima son los mejor pagados- y austero, normalmente te sobrará dinero, en tal caso es razonable ahorrar o invertir por si te faltase lo que necesitas en el futuro o le faltase a tus hijos.
> 
> No necesitamos vivir lujosamente a todo tren ni nos beneficia en realidad. Dan más felicidad los libros que todo el lujo del mundo, y estos no son caros.



tus valores y lo que tú piensas está diseñado en los despachos para que te comportes como un esclavo. 

Irán en pocas décadas de tener menos población que España , ahora tiene 80 millones a pesar de estar siendo atacados constantemente y su economía destruida .

*El llamado rey Juan Carlos , viene siendo el equivalente al Sha de Persia*
¿ cuál habría sido el destino de Irán de no haber llegado Jomeini ?
Habría tenido millones de abortos, matrimonios destruidos , feministas y maricones por todos lados ?

Las identidades son inducidas por el poder, entendamos que no se comporta igual la población de Corea del Norte que la del Sur, siendo la misma gente con la misma genética en el mismo espacio geográfico .
Las identidades más fáciles de inculcar son las que provocan algún tipo de recompensa emocional o drogadicción como las parafilias sexuales o la religión. En ambos casos provocan los mismos efectos que las drogas : ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia.



Entendamos que de lo que se trata es de saquear a los países , los impuestos que roban de la esclavitud de sus gentes a través de ingeniería financiera , o las empresas farmacéuticas . adivinen qué país gasta muchos más millones en tratamiento del VIH ¿ Irán con 80 millones de habitantes o España con 45 millones ?

Los atentados de los trenes de Atocha para meter a Zapatero , finalmente costó DOSCIENTOS MIL MILLONES DE EUROS a través de la ley que el propio Zapatonto firmó de garantía de depósitos, de esa manera el estado se hacía avalista de los millones de créditos impagados de los sudamericanos llegados del Machu Pichu que no sabían ni que firmaban,



Como en una estafa piramidal que fue lo de la hipotecas, hicieron creer a los analfabetos que se harían ricos en dos años especulando con un piso. y de esa manera millones de incautos firmaron con el dedo la deuda multimillonaria del estado español.
Obviamente ninguna de esa gente tenía pensado pasarse la vida pagando 4 ladrillos , serían analfabetos pero no tontos , por lo tanto al ver las cosas mal paradas , le tiraron las llaves del piso al director de la sucursal y le dijeron : " arréglatelas con Zapatero que para eso habéis metido las bombas en los trenes "
Ahora lo del coronavirus es otra crisis inventada


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2020)

Los políticos son como curas , son como los predicadores de una religión, que siguen un guión que les envían sus jefes. todos los políticos hasta un concejal de pueblo sigue unas directrices de su partido político = secta .
: lo que maquinan en los despachos así se porta la población. Como lo puedes ver con la mascarilla que todo el mundo obedece, es lo mismo que el aborto
En la época de Franco , a ninguna mujer se le pasaba por la cabeza matar a su propio hijo. de hecho si perdían el embarazo era un disgusto tremendo
como si muriese el bebé ya nacido
a la gente se le lava el cerebro con cualquier cosa . se llama la ventana de Overton 

Ejemplo Corea del Norte y Corea del Sur , que se comportan de forma totalmente diferente y sus valores son contrarios

Ventana de Overton - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2020)

*España tiene la peor sanidad del mundo .* 

Se ha cumplido lo mismo que dijo Zapatonto con *la mejor banca del mundo justo antes del crack *de las hipotecas. Su ley de garantía de depósitos haciendo avalista al estado español de los créditos impagados costó DOSCIENTOS MIL MILLONES DE EUROS, que se embolsaron sus jefes. 

España aparentemente es record de muertos de todos los países del planeta teniendo en cuenta su poca población. 

Nada comparable con *China *con sus 1.400 millones de habitantes y sus posiblemente inventados 4.000 muerto en Wuhan. En china muere cada año UN MILLÓN DE CHINOS, por lo tanto los 4.000 de Wuhan del principio de toda esta pantomima y que son los únicos que ha habido , sin duda fueron los muertos habituales en esa ciudad. 

En 2018 murieron en China 9.907.198 personas, 23.729 más que el año anterior. Dada la enorme cantidad de población que tiene, es uno de los países con más fallecimientos, 27.143 cada día.

La tasa de mortalidad en 2018 en China ha caído respecto a 2017, hasta situarse en el 7,1‰, es decir, 7,1 muertes por cada mil habitantes

China - Mortalidad 2018

España es un país dirigido por criminales, cuya esperanza de vida es menor que la de Somalia o los países del tercer mundo , aunque quieran hacer creer lo contrario, es para saquear los miles millones de euros que los españoles pagan con sus impuestos, que se " invierten o justifican " en una entelequia que en el mejor de los casos sólo sirve para alargar agonías y que se los lleven los jefes de los políticos a través de empresas farmacéuticas. 

Esto se entiende mejor si vemos el negocio de los veterinarios de mascotas. Ellos no pueden impedir que se mueran sus propios perros , de hecho cada raza tiene una edad promedio estipulada, pero sí pueden sacar unos miles de euros a los propietarios angustiados por alargarle dos meses la agonía del pobre perro. Lo que realmente están tratando no es la enfermedad del perro , sino la angustia emocional de la persona que no acepta la muerte . Los veterinarios de granja lo tienen claro. Si el medicamento cuesta más que el cerdo o la vaca, el animal se sacrifica. Estoy hablando del negocio de la sanidad, no de cuestiones éticas y emocionales que esas son relativas según los puntos de vista de cada país y cada persona. Si las vidas humanas fuesen importantes, los mismos dueños de las farmacéuticas no tendrían misiles nucleares . 
*
La esperanza de vida en España debe calcularse teniendo en cuenta los millones de abortos, puesto que da igual que un niño español muera poco antes de nacer que poco después de nacer. *

si Nigeria por ejemplo, un país poco más grande que España, puede atender a sus doscientos millones de habitantes y no tiene tantos muertos , algo estarán haciendo mejor que aquí. No sólo ahora con lo del coronavirus sino estadísticamente cada año muere menos gente que en España. 

La vida no es alargar la decrepitud de las personas que han llegado a una ancianidad . sino vivir acorde a nuestra naturaleza como especie humana, no como esclavos generando dinero para élites extractivas privados de vida personal , vida familiar y tiempo libre. Si no tienes tiempo libre evidentemente no eres una persona libre.

Si la tasa de natalidad de los países africanos es de media 6 hijos por mujer , es porque viven mejor que nosotros, pueden mantener a sus 6 hijos y ser felices con ellos , no asesinarlos como las abortistas europeas. 

Todo lo demás es un espejismo y una mentira . te hacen creer que vives en condiciones mejores , cuando tu vida es simplemente parte de un hardware. y cuando dejas de trabajar mueres, puesto que de los más de 400 mil muertos que hay cada año en España , una gran mayoría ronda los 65 años. 
Si la esperanza de vida en España fuese la que dicen , la pirámide demográfica sería un cuadrado.

Nigeria tiene 200 millones de habitantes. En 2018 murieron en *Nigeria* 2.323.074 personas, 10.835 más que el año anterior. Esto supone que en *Nigeria* mueren de media 6.365 personas cada día. La tasa de mortalidad en 2018 en *Nigeria* ha caido respecto a 2017, hasta situarse en el 11,86‰, es decir, 11,86 *muertes* por cada mil habitantes.

Somalia tiene 15 millones de habitantes .En 2018 murieron en *Somalia* 162.914 personas, 1.529 más que el año anterior. ... La tasa de mortalidad en 2018 en *Somalia* ha caido respecto a 2017, hasta situarse en el 10,86‰, es decir, 10,86 *muertes* por cada mil habitantes.

*Suecia *tiene 10 millones de habitantes. En 2019 murieron en Suecia 88.766 personas, 
La tasa de mortalidad en 2019 en el 8,6‰, es decir, 8,6 muertes por cada mil habitantes.
Además, Suecia ha ganado posiciones en el ranking de tasa de mortalidad. Se ha movido del puesto 145 que ocupaba en 2018, hasta situarse en la posición 136 de dicho ranking, lo que indica que tiene una muy alta tasa de mortalidad comparado con la del resto de los países del ranking. La tasa de mortalidad de una región, está muy relacionada con la estructura de su población. Por ello, es conveniente consultar la pirámide de población de Suecia y compararla , en cualquier caso para la supervivencia de la población original de suecia sería imprescindible que esa misma población tuviese hijos y no los abortase , pero al ser un país como España, toda su población autóctona será reemplazada en sólo 15 años cuando lleguen a la menopausia todas mujeres de esta generación en bloque. 

Suecia registra su mayor mortalidad en ciento cincuenta años

Suecia - Mortalidad 2019


*España t*iene 46 millones de habitantes. En 2019 murieron en *España* 417.625 personas, 10.096 menos que el año anterior. Cada día se producen de media 1.144 fallecimientos. ... La tasa de mortalidad en 2019 en *España* ha caído respecto a 2018, hasta situarse en el 8,81‰, es decir, 8,81 *muertes* por cada mil habitantes.

Etiopía tiene 110 millones de habitantes . En 2018 murieron en *Etiopía* 715.530 personas, 3.607 más que el año anterior. En *Etiopía*, de media fallecen cada día 1.960 personas. La tasa de mortalidad en 2018 en *Etiopía* ha caido respecto a 2017, hasta situarse en el 6,55‰, es decir, 6,55 *muertes* por cada mil habitantes.

*Japón* tiene 139 millones de habitantes . En 2018 murieron en *Japón * 1.391.820 personas, 22.963 más que el año anterior. Así pues, de media, se producen cada día 3.813 en *Japón*. La tasa de mortalidad en 2018 en *Japón* ha subido respecto a 2017, hasta situarse en el 11‰, es decir, 11 *muertes* por cada mil habitantes. En Japón han cerrado las fronteras a cal y canto por eso no ha tenido ningún muerto de coronavirus , en google dicen 1.623, que lógicamente son mentira pues de estar el virus ¿ qué impide que pasara como España ? 7 meses después de secuestrar a la población española en sus casa y paralizar la economía volvemos a un rebrote. ¿ quizás tiene que ver que hoy mismo día 10 octubre han llegado más de 1.000 moronegros a Canarias que se suman a los miles anteriores muchos de ellos infectados ? 

¿ quizás las decenas de miles de muertos tengan que ver con acciones proactivas del gobierno para extender el virus por las ciudades ?* ¿ dónde están los miles de inmigrantes que llegaron infectados y que trasladaron a la península ?*

https://www.europapress.es/islas-ca...-tres-dias-visita-escriva-20201010124847.html


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Oct 2020)

La sanidad y la educación son el mayor engañabobos a la población para que acepten mansamente que les roben la mitad de su esfuerzo a través de los impuestos. Los impuestos, eso llamado el dinero público, es una enorme caja sin fondo que es el tesoro codiciado de los jefes de los políticos y para robarlo es por lo que luchan en las llamadas elecciones. 

EL SISTEMA SE BASA EN DOS CONCEPTOS SINCRÉTICOS QUE LA POBLACIÓN HA ASIMILADO MUY BIEN : 

- Se aprovecha de la idea milenaria de que un dios vigilante te recompensará en la vida eterna si te portas bien , y la ha reemplazado en que el estado de dará una enorme jubilación para que seas feliz cuando dejes de ser esclavo. 

- Se aprovecha del instinto biológico de vincularse a una pareja y al crear una familia un impulso inevitable le obliga a esforzarse en buscar recursos para mantenerlos ( lo hacen los pájaros , los lobos ... cualquier especie ) y han reemplazado esa estructura por las empresas en las que las personas siguiendo una inercia instintiva repiten cada día la misma tarea como burros dando vueltas en una noria. 

Para que la población acepte una vida de esclavo les drogan a través de múltiples formas , la religión , el sexo, y múltiples sustancias como el alcohol y el tabaco en tiempos de Franco y ahora la cocaína e internet. 



De lo que se trata es ¿ CÓMO SAQUEAMOS LA ENORME CANTIDAD DE DINERO QUE SE JUNTA EN LOS PAÍSES DESAROLLADOS ? 

Esa fue la causa de la segunda guerra mundial. El llamado comunismo , socialdemocracia, bolcheviques , masones " judíos " buscan fórmulas de ingeniería financiera para poder robar a los individuos . esa es la esencia de la llamada democracia , la puerta abierta de par en par a que criminales extranjeros saqueen a los estados a cambio de " espejitos y cuentas de vidrio " , como lo que daban los conquistadores a los pueblos ignorantes .

¿ de quién se defiende Corea del Norte ? ¿ por qué mataron a 5 millones de coreanos los mismos que montaron la segunda guerra mundial ? 

El mundo no es un sitio guay , si así fuese no habría arsenales nucleares , los países no tendrían ejércitos y no se gastarían tanta pasta en armamento para defenderse ¿ para defenderse de quién ? ¿ de extraterrestres ? 


EL REY JUAN CARLOS , no fue más que el títere de los que ganaron la segunda guerra mundial , que es un consorcio supranacional que se dedica a tratar a los países como si fuesen empresas en la bolsa , usan técnicas de ingeniería financiera como lo de las hipotecas o de ingeniería social como el feminismo y el coronavirus, para saquear lo que la población de ese país generó durante décadas a través de sus impuestos y productividad. 

Fue muy fácil invadir España . Colocando gobernantes traidores y montando una escenificación fastuosa , la población muy ignorante y completamente ajena a las dinámicas supranacionales se tragó el rollo de la liberación de la tiranía de la dictadura sanguinaria por una libertad democrática que nunca fue ni una cosa ni la otra. Nunca la gente fue más esclava que en la España actual y que estén gobernando partidos con un puñado de votos traidores no es democracia. 

Lo magistral del plan de conquistar un país como España sin necesidad de matar a millones de personas como hicieron en Vietnam o en Corea, fue saludado con ovaciones en el congreso americano cuando Juan Carlos fue allí a firmar la rendición. 

En aquél momento el vicepresidente norteamericano y creador del club Bilderberg era Nelson Rockefeller que murió 3 años después de que viniese al entierro de Franco a arreglar los asuntos de la herencia. Tenía 70 años , murió de un ataque al corazón en su despacho . El mundo se libró de una alimaña pero luego llegaron otros peores. 

A estas alturas decir en Estados Unidos " republicanos o demócratas " es como decir aquí PPSOE o Podemos " , que son el mismo perro con distinto collar. Se trata de que la población suponga que tiene la capacidad de cambiar gobiernos por el desgaste que supone los constantes saqueos y esa ALTERNANCIA DE PODER , que vienen siendo los mismos , evita que se produzcan guerras civiles con el consiguiente desastre y como era frecuente en siglos pasados hasta que perfeccionaron la técnica. 


Discurso ante el Congreso de los Estados Unidos (2 de junio de 1976) - RTVE.es

NOM. David Rockefeller y el poder mundial

Falleció el multimillonario Nelson Rockefeller

*EL REY JUAN CARLOS FUE EL EQUIVALENTE AL SHA DE PERSIA.* De no haber llegado Jomeini , ahora Irán en vez de tener 81 millones de iraníes tendría la mitad de población, la otra mitad extranjeros y la mujeres estériles feministas y los hombres amariconados como está pasando en otros países controlados por la secta financiera judeomasónica. 

Los libros de historia posteriores a la Revolución islámica enseñan que el Sha era un dictador extravagante y pro-occidental, al que *la CIA colocó en el poder* con la operación Ajax para reprimir a los comunistas iraníes y asegurar el acceso de EEUU al petróleo persa. Su policía secreta, el SAVAK, torturaba y ejecutaba con total impunidad, especialmente en los ocho años anteriores a la Revolución islámica.

Cuando el ayatolá Ruhollah Jomeini, un clérigo chiíta que vivía en el exilio en París (Francia), llegó a la capital de Irán para liderar la revolución en *1979, había 36 millones de personas viviendo en el país.
La población iraní se ha más que duplicado desde entonces y ahora alcanza unos 81 millones de personas.*
Hay que tener en cuenta que los iraníes son patriotas y conscientes de su raza y su idiosincrasia como en cualquier otro país, no es un conglomerado de inmigrantes que además odian al país que les acoge como está pasando en Europa occidental .


El llamado del ayatolá Jomeini para producir una nueva generación de musulmanes chiítas impulsó este crecimiento, y el país experimentó un auge de bebés inmediatamente después de la revolución.
*
En la década de 1980 solo había dos ciudades con más de un millón de habitantes. Ahora hay siete.*
Teherán, la capital del país, vio cómo su población urbana saltaba de unos cinco millones en la década de 1970 a siete millones y medio en la década de 1980, después de la guerra con Irak.
Actualmente, más de 12 millones de personas viven allí.

Reza Pahlevi, el tirano que empujó a Irán a la revolución

Agosto de 1941. Ante el estupor del sha, divisiones de las fuerzas británicas y del Ejército Rojo irrumpen en Irán. Atónito, observa cómo *parte de sus soldados se marchan a sus casas sin oponer resistencia,* mientras los demás son encerrados en los cuarteles por las tropas invasoras. Sin la ayuda de su tan amado ejército, el reinado del sha Reza Khan escribe su último capítulo. “Nosotros lo pusimos, nosotros lo quitamos”, diría Churchill días más tarde.

Y es que para ingleses, rusos y americanos, la admiración que Reza Khan profesaba a Hitler había ido demasiado lejos. La influencia alemana sobre Irán era cada vez mayor, y el *emperador se complacía con cada golpe que el Führer asestaba a sus enemigos*, a quienes él también odiaba profundamente.


Con Teherán repleta de alemanes, Londres temía perder el petróleo iraní (principal fuente de combustible de su armada), y Moscú, que la Wehrmacht pudiera acceder desde allí a la zona del mar Caspio. Pero lo que más preocupaba a los aliados era la negativa del sha a su uso del ferrocarril transiraní, mediante el que ingleses y americanos* querían hacer llegar armamento y víveres a Stalin.

Era el principio del fin de uno de los imperios más poderosos y prolongados de la historia*

A la vista de las circunstancias, los aliados decidieron intervenir y derrocar al sha. Pero si bien sus días como emperador habían tocado a su fin, su estirpe, la de los Pahlevi, tenía otra oportunidad. Tras el ultraje, los ingleses ofrecieron al sha una salida honrosa:* abdicar a favor de su hijo *Mohamed (1919-80), a quien darían apoyo.

Así es como, mientras los británicos se llevaban en un barco a Reza Khan hasta Johannesburgo, un *joven de tan solo 22 años se convertía de la noche a la mañana en el nuevo emperador de Persia*. Era el principio del fin de uno de los imperios más poderosos y prolongados de la historia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2020)

TENER MUCHO DINERO ES RIQUEZA IMAGINARIA. SÓLO PODEMOS CONSUMIR UNA LIMITADA CANTIDAD DE COSAS.
Amancio Ortega , si puede, preferirá dormir una siesta después de comer que ir a pasear en un yate, quizás le siente mejor la siesta a un patriarca gitano que no tenga tantas cosas en la cabeza.

Amancio Ortega , aunque pueda comer caviar todos los días, quizás prefiera un par de huevos fritos con patatas, además si lleva un régimen , poco diferencia su comida de la de un pobre.

Amancio Ortega no nada en una piscina de monedas de oro como el Tío Gilito, sino que se levanta de madrugada en su ancianidad para supervisar sus muchos negocios y preocupaciones.

Amancio Ortega aún pudiendo pagar las putas más exóticas, no tiene voluntad para tal cosa , se conforma con unas friegas en la espalda de su mujer si tiene a bien dárselas una vez a la semana.

Amancio Ortega aún pudiendo vivir en una mansión, vive en un piso como cualquier vecino . Por muy grande que sea su casa finalmente su sillón preferido para ver la tele o internet es más que suficiente , el resto de las habitaciones son para las arañas.

Amancio Ortega aún pudiendo bañarse en una piscina olímpica en su jardín, prefiere una ducha caliente pues no tiene ni tiempo ni ganas para bracear en el agua.


A los pobres y los feos les carcome el deseo y la envidia porque no sabe que lo que anhelan no sirve para nada.


Tener infinidad de posibilidades para consumir chicas guapas como Justin Bieber , es una ilusión . Es como la riqueza imaginaria.

Lógicamente tendrías que ser una especie de prostituto para dedicarte todo el día a frotarte con chicas guapas, si es que eso sirviese para algo bueno.

Finalmente al caer en una terrible depresión que casi le lleva al suicidio paró y se quedó con una .

TÉCNICAMENTE JUSTIN BIEBER RENUNCIA A SU CAPITAL DE INFINIDAD DE MUJERES DISPONIBLES, PARA VOLVER A LA POBREZA.


----------



## Juan Ramon Jimenez (30 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cánsate ya, oh mortal, de fatigarte
> en adquirir riquezas y tesoro,
> que últimamente el tiempo ha de heredarte,
> y al fin te dejarán la plata y oro:
> ...



Nini muerto de hambre casapapi abre hilo de mierda alabando las virtudes de la pobreza y de eso que ahora se llama downshifting, JUsto lo que quiere el NWO, que te conformes con tu situación y no luches. Ahorro, trabajo duro e inversión, y no hay más.


----------



## Fukuoka San (30 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cánsate ya, oh mortal, de fatigarte
> en adquirir riquezas y tesoro,
> que últimamente el tiempo ha de heredarte,
> y al fin te dejarán la plata y oro:
> ...



Sigues con la misma opinión?


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Sigues con la misma opinión?




Sí claro !! ahora más que nunca . 




*¿ DE VERDAD NO TE DAS CUENTA QUE QUIEN NO TIENE NADA NO TIENE NADA QUE PERDER ? *


----------



## estupeharto (30 Oct 2020)

Todo correcto, pero algo hace falta tener, pequeño detalle.
El que no tiene nada puede perder la salud o la vida, que no es poco.

El quid está en, primero ser consciente de ello, y segundo en alcanzar el equilibrio para no desperdiciar el tiempo innecesariamente y de forma banal a cambio de material . Alcanzar el equilibrio no es fácil. No sabemos el futuro que nos espera ni la cantidad de tiempo que viviremos, por ejemplo.
De alguna manera, se necesita entrar en la dinámica para asegurar la subsistencia.
Otra cosa es ya lo común, cegarse, pero algo sí que se necesita, al igual que el aire, agua y alimento.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Todo correcto, pero algo hace falta tener, pequeño detalle.
> El que no tiene nada puede perder la salud o la vida, que no es poco.
> 
> El quid está en, primero ser consciente de ello, y segundo en alcanzar el equilibrio para no desperdiciar el tiempo innecesariamente y de forma banal a cambio de material . Alcanzar el equilibrio no es fácil. No sabemos el futuro que nos espera ni la cantidad de tiempo que viviremos, por ejemplo.
> ...



8 mil millones de habitantes actuales , sin contar los muchos miles de millones que nos precedieron desde principio de los tiempos, no estaban pensando en la cartilla del banco ni en la pensión que les quedará ( si viven para cobrarla )

la gran falacia, el gran engaño , como no podría ser de otra forma ha sido el reemplazo sincrético de hacer creer a la borregada de que la vida eterna en el paraíso será un retiro dorado en Benidorm cobrando más que un ministro. 


VIDA ETERNA , ESO POR SUPUESTO. TODO ASEGURADO.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Oct 2020)

Sí, pero esa gente que nos precedió que no pensaban en la paguita, sí que tuvieron que trabajar de lo lindo para sobrevivir, (La gran mayoría. Siempre ha habido gente que no ha dado palo al agua y ha vivido de otros, pero la gran mayoría han tenido que pencar).

Yo estoy de acuerdo que la mayoría no son conscientes o no se dan cuenta y trabajan y ahorran de manera enfermiza y luego pum, cualquier día no están. 

También hay que tener en cuenta que si la gran mayoría no actuara así, habría menos trabajadores, menos productos de todo y eso también afectaría negativamente a poder vivir sin mucho. Sería más difícil por decirlo de alguna manera. La población disminuiría, lo cual no es malo, pero sería más complicada la subsistencia.


----------



## serator (30 Oct 2020)

Esto del ahorro es como un juego, si quieres ganar, aprende a jugar bien.


----------



## Roque IV (30 Oct 2020)

Ahorrar basicamene sirve para que cuando tengas que gastar gastes sin preocupaciones....
Ejemplos:

- quien no ahorra esta continuamente buscando viajes ultra baratos saliendo a las 6 de la mañana y llegando al destino a las 4 de lamañnaa... quien ahorra sale tranquilamente a las 10 u 11 y llega a igualmente a buena hora
- quien ahorra sale una noche se gasta 120 euros y se va a dormir tan tranquilo, sabiendo que si quiere el finde que viene puede hacerlo.. quien no ahorra sale una noche se gasta 60 y no vuelve a salir hasta el mes siguiente, estando los findes adelantando netflix...
- quien ahorra se compra esa chqueta tan molona que acaba de ver... quien no ahorra bucea y bucea en primark hasta encontrar algo de su talla...


----------



## Lemavos (30 Oct 2020)

Yo tengo 38 años y 1/4 de millón, me río del virus, de la crisis, de las chonis, de los empresarios, del que sea....
A partir de los 40 años a seguir remando pero muy muy flojito.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, pero esa gente que nos precedió que no pensaban en la paguita, sí que tuvieron que trabajar de lo lindo para sobrevivir, (La gran mayoría. Siempre ha habido gente que no ha dado palo al agua y ha vivido de otros, pero la gran mayoría han tenido que pencar).
> 
> Yo estoy de acuerdo que la mayoría no son conscientes o no se dan cuenta y trabajan y ahorran de manera enfermiza y luego pum, cualquier día no están.
> 
> También hay que tener en cuenta que si la gran mayoría no actuara así, habría menos trabajadores, menos productos de todo y eso también afectaría negativamente a poder vivir sin mucho. Sería más difícil por decirlo de alguna manera. La población disminuiría, lo cual no es malo, pero sería más complicada la subsistencia.



el gran engañabobos es hacer creer a los occidentales ( una civilización de esclavos ) que viven mejor que en otros países. 

como le dije a un buen amigo médico que invirtió toda la herencia de sus padres y todo lo que ha ganado en su vida en una enorme casa en la que vive él solo, y el poco tiempo que está , se lo pasa durmiendo ... 

" realmente tú no vives aquí " ( es que realmente él no tiene vida , sólo trabaja ) 

y él me preguntó ¿ entonces donde vivo ?

y yo le dije : *- en tu trabajo.


nunca jamás en la historia se trabajó tanto como ahora. la vida del campo era sólo la época de siembra y luego la cosecha, y nadie trabajaba más de lo que podía esforzarse. 
No creo que más que ir a un gimnasio. *

yo he estado sembrando patatas, segando trigo, recogiendo frutas ... y es divertido . de hecho era una época de fiestas y alegría , por eso en Agosto y septiembre se focalizan todas las fiestas. 

*El resto del año, simplemente se vivía. Sin horarios , sin fichar al minuto, sin jefes agobiantes . la media de hijos era de 6 , como en lo países actuales que siguen siendo normales y libres. 

la esperanza de vida es una falacia. ya abrí un hilo demostrando que España es uno de los países con menor esperanza de vida y peor estilo de vida. *

VIDA ES TODO LO QUE PASA AL MARGEN DEL TRABAJO . 

si se añadiese al cálculo los millones de niños asesinados en el vientre de sus madres , ya sería récord mundial peor que Chad .


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Oct 2020)

Lemavos dijo:


> *Yo tengo 38 años y 1/4 de millón,* me río del virus, de la crisis, de las chonis, de los empresarios, del que sea....
> A partir de los 40 años a seguir remando pero muy muy flojito.




Vas por el buen camino, pero es insuficiente. Con menos de 500.000 euros en la cuenta no se puede dormir tranquilo ni ver la vida pasar...


----------



## Registrador (30 Oct 2020)

Ahorrar solo tiene sentido si lo ahorrado lo inviertes. Ahorrar para tenerlo parado en banco es una memez ya q el BCE tiene como objetivo declarado robarte el 2% de tu dinero *cada año*


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Vas por el buen camino, pero es insuficiente. Con menos de 500.000 euros en la cuenta no se puede dormir tranquilo ni ver la vida pasar...



Amancio Ortega no duerme tranquilo. 

Sin duda duerme mejor un gitano que no tenga ni deudas ni nada que cuidar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2020)




----------



## Lemavos (30 Oct 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> Ahorrar solo tiene sentido si lo ahorrado lo inviertes. Ahorrar para tenerlo parado en banco es una memez ya q el BCE tiene como objetivo declarado robarte el 2% de tu dinero *cada año*



Eso es lo que quieren pero no lo consiguen. Yo tengo mucho más poder adquisitivo ahora que hace 10 años gracias al ahorro.
Coches, pisos, casas, motos, gasoi,muchos productos al mismo precio o más baratos que hace 10-15 años. Otra cosa son impuestos y monopolios varios como agua, luz, gas , ibis,... pero esa inflación de los monopolios se suple con ingresos a parte y haciendo boicot a esas empresas multinacionales con sede tributaria en PARAÍSOS FISCALES.

A reeeeeeeeeeeemar cayetanos.

El ahorro es la auténtica salud.

Y no hay mayor placer que te llame la directora de tu banco para chuparte el miembro para que hagas inversiones y decirle a la cara "como me toques la pasta te buscaré donde haga falta y te rajaré como una gorrina" y ya no te vuelve a llamar. XD


----------



## Play_91 (30 Oct 2020)

Eso es una realidad. La mayoría de la gente se pasa la vida ahorrando y a lo sumo ahorran 300.000€ o cifras así, que luego llegan las mafias lobbys inmobiliarios y bancos, te venden una casa de mierda con 100 años de antigüedad en Madrid, tu ya flipas porqeu tienes 4 paredes en Madrid y te quedas sin un duro.


----------



## Roque IV (30 Oct 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Tan estúpido es ahorrar a base de vivir en la miseria como no ahorrar gastando el dinero en gilipolleces. Lo primero es miseria para el presente, lo segundo casi la garantiza para el futuro.
> Para mí el secreto está en buscar el equilibrio: ni vivir como un miserable ni derrochar en tonterías. Si ahorramos y nos habituamos a vivir sin gastos superfluos, tenemos más posibilidades de pasar una vejez tranquila. Y si palmamos jóvenes, al menos dejaremos algo a nuestros hijos.



tu no te has partido el espinazo en el campo en tu vida... si dps de esar todo el dia desriñonado cogiendo cebollas te crees que se te quedan ganas de fiesta... malo...

Antes se trabajana mas, mucho mas, pero los obreros cuando toco estaban mucho mas unidos con lo que siun dia querian algo, paraban la fabrica y el empresario por mucho que quisiera no podia encontrar mas obreros... ahora todo es individualismo y trabajo snetado...

El trabajo hoy en dia es una mentira..a ver... quiero decir... que en teoeria TODA la tecnologia que se usa deberia ser para trabajar menos... pero sin embargo tenemos que si sap, sql, access,power bi y miles de programas para que el dia no de suficiente y siempre es mas y mas... mas objetivos, mas beneficios, con menos.. menos salario y menos gente...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Amancio Ortega no duerme tranquilo.
> 
> Sin duda duerme mejor un gitano que no tenga ni deudas ni nada que cuidar.




Entre esos dos extremos hay un término medio donde está la virtud. Ni ser un tirado de la vida, ni alguien que sólo vive para acumular más y más a costa de la salud.

Dado que como bien sabes, en este sistema satánico actual las élites no hacen más que robarnos el fruto de nuestro trabajo, trabajar no tiene sentido. Y si logras conseguir acumular una elevada cantidad de dinero a una edad temprana, para no tener que trabajar más para el sistema, pues eso que ganas en salud y vida.

Mi sueño desde hace más de 10 años, dado mi conocimiento de la sociedad y el sistema, es conseguir una enorme parcela con una casa, "un rancho", para poder vivir lo más aislado posible del sistema, e intentar ser autosuficiente. Y para comprar esa libertad hace falta dinero de este sistema satánico.


----------



## Registrador (30 Oct 2020)

Lemavos dijo:


> Eso es lo que quieren pero no lo consiguen. Yo tengo mucho más poder adquisitivo ahora que hace 10 años gracias al ahorro.
> Coches, pisos, casas, motos, gasoi,muchos productos al mismo precio o más baratos que hace 10-15 años. Otra cosa son impuestos y monopolios varios como agua, luz, gas , ibis,... pero esa inflación de los monopolios se suple con ingresos a parte y haciendo boicot a esas empresas multinacionales con sede tributaria en PARAÍSOS FISCALES.
> 
> A reeeeeeeeeeeemar cayetanos.
> ...



Lo dicho: eres un analfabeto financiero.


----------



## Lemavos (30 Oct 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> Lo dicho: eres un analfabeto financiero.



Si sí. Lo que vosotros y los economistas digáis XD.

Qué grandes estos foreros tan formados.


----------



## Fukuoka San (30 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> nunca jamás en la historia se trabajó tanto como ahora. la vida del campo era sólo la época de siembra y luego la cosecha, y nadie trabajaba más de lo que podía esforzarse.
> No creo que más que ir a un gimnasio.



Jajaja, ingenuo.


----------

